# [LPF] Silent Tide



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 26, 2013)

SILENT TIDE
An LPF Adventure for First (and Second) Level Characters​
GM: Mowgli (Final GMC: 292 Days @ .07/Day = 20.44)
Judge: Satin Knights

Start Date: 26 October, 2013
End Date: 13 August, 2014

Honorable Players

[section]

Charity (Aura)

Starting XP: 0810
11/25/2013: (Level 02)
01/30/2014: (Cash Out) 1220 XP/1318 GP
04/22/2014: (Cash Out) 1105 XP/1202 GP
08/13/2014: (End Game) 2529 XP/2912 GP

SK Adjustment adds 92 XP/138 GP, for
*Final Rewards:* 4946 XP/5570 GP​[/section]

[section]

Corbin Elmentis (airwalkrr)

Starting XP: 0000
01/30/2014: (Cash Out) 0956 XP/0988 GP
04/22/2014: (Cash Out) 0909 XP/0957 GP - Dropped from Game
*Final Rewards:* 1865 XP/1945 GP​[/section]

[section]

Robert Kronbark (Lindeloef)

Starting XP: 1961
01/30/2014: (Level 03)
01/30/2014: (Cash Out) 1348 XP/1478 GP
04/22/2014: (Cash Out) 1433 XP/1694 GP
08/13/2014: (End Game) 2872 XP/3534 GP
*Final Rewards:* 5653 XP/6706 GP​[/section]

[section]

The Navigator (Piston Honda)

Starting XP: 0000
01/30/2014: (Jump In) 0525 XP/0450 GP
04/22/2014: (Level 02)
04/22/2014: (Cash Out) 0777 XP/0792 GP
08/13/2014: (End Game): 2165 XP/2566 GP

SK Adjustment adds 60 XP/105 GP for
*Final Rewards:* 3527 XP/3913 GP​[/section]







[sblock=GM Mowgli's Great Expectations]
*HAVE FUN!*
Kindly use Invisible Castle for your dice rolling. If that site won't perform correctly for you, another site to which you can link your rolls will be fine. I very rarely check 'em, but I do like to have a record. I'll be using either the HeroLab integrated roller or my trusty old original boxed set dice at home.
I'm pretty relaxed about pacing. I'd like to see something happening on a daily basis, but I understand that RL comes first. Please at least check in to let us know if you're gonna be absent more than a day and know in advance.
I'll roll initiative for the party and the bad guys. I'll average the initiative rolls for each side (so those feats and traits that boost initiative will help some), and whatever character(s)' initiative roll (good guy or bad guy) beats all of the rolls for the other side will get to act first in a sort of 'pre-initiative' round (to give a little more value to the aforementioned feats & traits). In all subsequent rounds, everyone on one side will go, then everyone on the other. Actions will be resolved in the order they're posted.
*HAVE FUN!* (That's the whole, entire point, right?)
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 26, 2013)

[section]
The big man lumbers into the room shortly behind you, plops refills of your drinks on the table in front of each of you, and seats himself at the head of the table. After taking a long swallow from his tankard of ale, he wipes the foam from his beard and looks at each of you.

*"Though I be not the picture of an academician I do be the owner of the Tale of Landadel, a modest museum of items relevant to the history of the Baronies and of Venza. My curator, a studious soul whose name do be Yargos Gill, was looking into the details of a book that recently did come into my possession, when he was beset by thugs in his very home. Yargos is a friend as well as an employee, and it do pain me greatly that he was attacked so, and that my book was stolen.

I be wishing to get that book back, and to see the author of these crimes punished. The pay I be offering is one hundred pieces of gold to each of you. I'll pay fifty for the book and fifty for your word that the man who hired the thugs has been punished."*​[/section]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 26, 2013)

[sblock=Judge's Notes]Just a place marker for now.[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Oct 26, 2013)

=== Charity, Human Female ===


Proceeding Pelligrew as indicated, Charity steps into the doorway into the meeting room. "Hunh," she manages as she looks around a moment, then heads inside.

Thanking the huge man for his drink, Charity pulls it to herself and takes a sip, listening to his description of the job. When he is done, she speaks up, "Well, that all sounds fine. I do have a few questions, though. Who knows, maybe the others do as well, so I'll start.

"First, is Yargos Gill alright? Can we see him to ask other questions? What book is this, and what is its description? Do you know who took it, or is finding out part of the job? And finally, what sort of 'punish' do you mean upon the one responsible for taking the book?" With that, the young woman takes a breath, then another sip of ale. "That... should cover the most of it... for me."


----------



## Lindeloef (Oct 26, 2013)

Entering the room, Robert takes the drink, "Oh tank you, the milk in this Inn is just delicious."
After hearing the story from him and the waterfall of questions from Charity, Robert finishes his drink.

"I don't think there are any question left for me to ask. But Charity's question do interest me too."

[sblock=Mini Stats]

Robert Kronbark
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 22/22
CMB: +6 CMD: 19
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +7
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: none


 [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 26, 2013)

[section]
"Yargos is well, and I thank you for asking after him. A knot on his head. Luckily for him he be not a fighter, and went down fast." His expression, which had taken on a hint of concern even as his voice dropped in volume, now hardens once more. *"You'll likely find him at th' Soggy Piper, a dive over in Planks. I be uncertain why he favors it . . .  I know not who took the book, which is an old code book used in a naval attack on Venza some fifty years back. Yargos would be able to tell you what they looked like, but I suspect they were hired by someone else. The book is not one thugs such as they would want.

"As to their punishment, I care not what form it takes so long as it ends this. Turn him over to the Whitecloaks, kill him . . . I care not. So long as you give me your word that justice has been done and that he'll not be botherin' me again."*​[/section]


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 26, 2013)

*Corbin, male human cleric1*




Aura said:


> "First, is Yargos Gill alright? Can we see him to ask other questions? What book is this, and what is its description? Do you know who took it, or is finding out part of the job? And finally, what sort of 'punish' do you mean upon the one responsible for taking the book?" With that, the young woman takes a breath, then another sip of ale. "That... should cover the most of it... for me."



"Good questions, Charity," Corbin responds with a nod to the paladin. _But why do they always make me feel so uneasy? Perhaps it is their unabiding adherence to law and order. Vigilante justice is needed as often as not,_ he thinks to himself. "However, I do have some questions of my own. First of all, do you have any competitors who were searching for the book in question before you uncovered it? Second of all, if it is not too private of a question to ask, how did you come about this book and by whence or whom? Did you entrust the task entirely to Yargos or did you have a hand in the matter, Mr. Peligrew?"



Lindeloef said:


> Entering the room, Robert takes the drink, "Oh tank you, the milk in this Inn is just delicious."
> After hearing the story from him and the waterfall of questions from Charity, Robert finishes his drink.



Corbin desperately tries to hide his chuckle at the mention of milk, but he is not so good at concealing his mirth. "I apologize... I was, um... thinking of something bawdy that happened in the common room earlier..." he lies.

_Never trust a man who doesn't drink,_ he thinks. _This one is an odd sort._

As for himself, Corbin holds up his mug of spiced mead with a nod as if in thanks to his host and takes a hearty swig.


Mowgli said:


> "Yargos is well, and I thank you for asking after him. A knot on his head. Luckily for him he be not a fighter, and went down fast." His expression, which had taken on a hint of concern even as his voice dropped in volume, now hardens once more. *"You'll likely find him at th' Soggy Piper, a dive over in Planks. I be uncertain why he favors it . . .  I know not who took the book, which is an old code book used in a naval attack on Venza some fifty years back. Yargos would be able to tell you what they looked like, but I suspect they were hired by someone else. The book is not one thugs such as they would want.
> 
> "As to their punishment, I care not what form it takes so long as it ends this. Turn him over to the Whitecloaks, kill him . . . I care not. So long as you give me your word that justice has been done and that he'll not be botherin' me again."*



"You are indeed a trusting man to accept the word of strangers that justice has been done. Yet something puzzles me," Corbin says with suspicious stare, "You said turn 'him' over to the Whitecloaks... kill 'him.' Was that a slip of the tongue or do you have more direct suspicions as to who the culprit is?"








*OOC:*


Sense Motive 14 to see if the Peligrew appears to know more than he is letting on.

I don't post that frequently on the weekends since that seems to be a slow time for PBP in general. However, I should be able to most at least once a day on weekdays.






[sblock=Mini Stats]
Corbin Elmentis
AC: 15 (8 touch, 15 flat-footed)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +0 CMD: 8
Fort: +3 Reflex: -2 Will: +7
Perception: +5
Initiative: -2

Current Weapon in Primary Hand: none
Current Weapon/Shield in Hand: none
Current Armor Worn: Scale Mail
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Oct 26, 2013)

=== Charity, Human Female ===





airwalkrr said:


> Corbin desperately tries to hide his chuckle at the mention of milk, but he is not so good at concealing his mirth. "I apologize... I was, um... thinking of something bawdy that happened in the common room earlier..." he lies.




The flame haired girl perks up, smiling like a cheshire cat. "Hold on. Something bawdy happened and I missed it? Awwwww...."

[sblock=ooc]
As a note, Charity's status as a paladin has not been mentioned or recognized in a roleplay context, even if it is unlikely to remain that way after a few levels.
[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 27, 2013)

*Corbin, male human cleric 1*



Aura said:


> The flame haired girl perks up, smiling like a cheshire cat. "Hold on. Something bawdy happened and I missed it? Awwwww...."




"Yes... uh..." Corbin finds himself a bit awkward talking to the pretty woman. Being raised around halflings, he had never seen much of his own folk or learned how to properly talk to women. His cheeks turn bright red and he stutters a bit as he explains, "Um, it really wasn't that funny. Something about a pregnant tart... I don't know why I brought it up." He continues to try to deflect as much as possible.

"Anyway, back to this book, Mr. Peligrew. What can you tell us about the way you came by it?"



Aura said:


> [sblock=ooc]
> As a note, Charity's status as a paladin has not been mentioned or recognized in a roleplay context, even if it is unlikely to remain that way after a few levels.
> [/sblock]












*OOC:*


I think I saw something to that effect in the DWI, but perhaps it was ooc. I know I realized it before I even looked at her character sheet somehow. So whether it was plainly spelled out or not, Corbin probably picked up on it through deductive reasoning since he has a 20 Wis and +9 Sense Motive.  Charity has a glaive, which is not Cortesia's favored weapon, and a holy symbol of Cortesia, which fighters don't usually carry. She might not be carrying all of that around with her at the moment. If not, I'll just assume Corbin is just getting a paladin vibe from her.


----------



## Aura (Oct 27, 2013)

=== Charity, Human Female ===


Charity has a glimmer of realization, "Oh, HER. Yes, yes, waddle girl. She laid it on thick. I didn't know the guy, he seemed like one of the old timers around here, though. Him and the smelly elf." She wrinkles her nose.

[sblock=ooc]
No worries, if you think deduction is fair after getting enough information. I surely do not wish to infringe on such a thing. I will tease and say Sense Motive won't do a thing, though.  Mostly, I'm just trying to put a little variant on a rather stock character. Hopefully it will be interesting. It's not long term, though.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 27, 2013)

[section]
Pelligrew leans back in his seat as Corbin asks his questions, and looks thoughtful. *"Well, as to how I came by the book, I acquired it through one of my contacts who researches such things. There be nothing illegal in the way I acquire my displays. I be knowing little of the knowledge in the book, that was what Yargos was looking into. Yargos had nothing to do with the acquiring; he be merely studying it for me. To my knowledge there were none others looking for the book when I got it, but that means little."*

He shakes his head at Corbin's questions about his phrasing. *"One thing I learned during my adventuring days was how to judge character; I be judging you to be good lads and lass. I use 'him' from habit. It do be easier than 'him or her.'"*

He takes another swig and sits quietly as his monologue comes to a close.​[/section]


----------



## Lindeloef (Oct 27, 2013)

airwalkrr said:


> Corbin desperately tries to hide his chuckle at the mention of milk, but he is not so good at concealing his mirth. "I apologize... I was, um... thinking of something bawdy that happened in the common room earlier..." he lies.




"Ah okay. I have missed that, what a shame. " Robert replies with a hint of disappointment in his voice.

Turning back to Peligrew, he asks: 
"So the task is, go find Yargos, to get a description of  his attackers, find these attackers and get a name of the person that  hired them, find that person, get your book and hand over that person to  the authorities. Did I get that right?"


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 27, 2013)

*Corbin, male human cleric 1*



"Well more to the point, Mr. Peligrew, you seemed to be saying an individual was responsible as opposed to a group. But I understand your meaning and turn of phrase. I should be happy to assist you with my two comrades here. I hope we prove sufficient to the task. I despise theft myself and will be certain the guilty party is done justice."

There is something not quite right about Peligrew, Corbin thinks. Perhaps it was his salty demeanor. He talked like a sailor, and Corbin was used to living in the wilds and traveling the steppes. Nevertheless he decides that he should not make any snap judgments about the man. He may well think me a simpleton from the backwoods. At any rate, it shall be interesting to see how this plays out.

"Well, I am satisfied with the information Mr. Peligrew has provided," Corbin says to his fellow adventurers. "What do you say we call upon this Yargos, make certain he is well, and inquire as the conditions of the theft?"

Corbin downs his mead, with another nod of thanks to Mr. Peligrew, then picks up his shield, morningstar, and shortbow which he had left sitting against the wall. He straps the shield to his back, slides his unstrung bow under a pair of leather straps, and ties the morningstar to his belt. Before he leaves, he adjusts the wooden symbol of Issolatha which is always worn about his neck to a prominent position on his chest and awaits his fellow adventurers by the door.







*OOC:*


Corbin is ready to go looking for Yargos, unless someone else has something in particular to bring up.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 27, 2013)

[sblock=airwalkrr/Corbin]Just realized I forgot to answer your Sense Motive. As you say, something does seem a little jarring about the man but as far as Corbin can tell he's telling the truth about the details of the mission. It likely is the incongruence of such a large, boisterous man claiming to be the owner of a museum.[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Oct 27, 2013)

=== Charity, Human Female ===


Setting her drink aside, barely having been touched in the short conversation, the young woman stands. "Yes. Yargos first. I'll have to stop by home for my gear... I got tired of hanging around the Dunn Wright in armor real fast after the rat job."

Charity bows to Peligrew respectfully. "Thank you for the job. We shall be going, now." Turning and heading out the door, and waving her hands as if to indicate general directions, Charity continues with her comrades, "You can drop by home with me or I can meet me at the Soggy Piper, as you prefer."

[sblock=ooc]
Have I heard of the Tale of Landadel before? I have no local knowledge, but just wondered if was sufficiently known I might have heard as a Venzan native.
[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Oct 27, 2013)

Addressing Charity's proposal "I would say we accompany you, I have heard stories, bad stories, about groups splitting up." Robert says with a smirk.

[sblock="ooc"]It is always weird for me to read Landadel in an english text. Takes me 2-4 tries to read the word as intended [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 27, 2013)

[sblock=OOC Charity]It's obscure enough she wouldn't know it right off, but a relatively easy Diplomacy (Gather Info) on the way home or between home and the Soggy Piper would reveal that it's a small "museum," specializing in items important to the history of the Landadel Baronies and of Venza, just as Pelligrew said. He appears to be a collector rather than a dealer.[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 27, 2013)

*OOC:*


Corbin didn't think of it himself, but in case anyone brings it up, he will attempt to aid such a Diplomacy gather info check since Charity has a higher modifier. Aid Diplomacy 8: Failure.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 27, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Don't sweat it - the DC was easy enough I gave the info away . [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Oct 28, 2013)

=== Charity, Human Female ===


Asking around pays off. Charity comments on the Tale of Landadel on the way home, "Always to know the employer's story checks out, at least at the basic level. Although, Grog seemed to know the guy, but it never hurts to check. I wonder how interesting a place this museum is?"

Turning the corner, the young warrior points out one of the row houses. "That's it, there... it'll be just a moment," she informs the group. Stepping in the door, Charity is confronted with the a female voice, demanding to know what is being planned. Charity raises one finger towards Corbin and Robert, and steps inside, "It's another job, some collector guy wants..." the rest is muffled as she closes the door behind her.

A short while later she reappears, bidding farewell to whomever is inside. A baby cries. Armored in an obviously new breastplate, Charity totes a glaive with practiced ease, easily maneuvering the long weapon out the door before closing it. Turning to her companions, "There we go, a little better for the task at hand, no? Let's go talk to Yargos."


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 28, 2013)

*Corbin, male human cleric 1*



Aura said:


> A short while later she reappears, bidding farewell to whomever is inside. A baby cries. Armored in an obviously new breastplate, Charity totes a glaive with practiced ease, easily maneuvering the long weapon out the door before closing it. Turning to her companions, "There we go, a little better for the task at hand, no? Let's go talk to Yargos."





"Tis a mighty weapon, lass. I am certain it will serve us well," Corbin remarks. "Off to Yargos, then!"


----------



## Lindeloef (Oct 28, 2013)

"And she can swing it around, I tell you. Though hopefully she doesn't have to." Robert adds.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 28, 2013)

*The Soggy Piper*

The wooden walkways of the Planks district creak and groan under your weight, and the rank smell of swamp mud and rotting vegetation mixed with human effluvia assault your senses as you cross the district. The Soggy Piper proves to be a run down hole in the wall, putting it head and shoulders above most such establishments here.

The bright light of the early afternoon fades to a memory as you cross the threshold; after your eyes adjust you note that there are but two patrons here, both leaning back in their rickety chairs and nursing drinks in grimy tankards as they eye you with minimal interest. The sole tavern wench looks up from her task - moving the dirt around on one of the tables with a greasy rag - gives the table one last swipe and makes her way over to you. "Help ya, sars, missus?"


----------



## Lindeloef (Oct 28, 2013)

"Well hello there, good Miss or Misses. We are looking for a Man called Yorgen, no wait his name is Yargos. We were told, that we might find him here, have you seen him recently or is he, by chance, here?" Robert asks the tavern wench, trying to be as polite as possible.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 28, 2013)

*The Soggy Piper*

The wench gives a desultory nod at Robert's question. "Oh, aye, y' jest missed 'im. He and a few o' 'is friends left wit' a gang o' toughs m'be 10 minutes ago. Yargos din' look nun too happy, neither, and dey hussel'd outta here quick like.

"I tink mebbe I 'erd one of d' toughs say sump'n 'bout d' Watchcliff."


----------



## Lindeloef (Oct 28, 2013)

"Ah, okay, thanks. Watchcliff you say? Thank you very much for that information. Here have 3 silver as a tip." Robert turns to his two compagnions "So I would suggest we hurry to catch up on them"


----------



## Aura (Oct 28, 2013)

=== Charity, Human Female ===


"Absolutely, Robert. We'd better hurry if we are to catch up. I don't much like the sound of this," Charity responds, already headed for the door.

[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]
*Charity*
AC: 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +3 CMD: 14
Fort: +3 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Perception: +6
Initiative: +1


Current Weapon in Hand: Glaive
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 28, 2013)

*Corbin, male human cleric 1*


"I agree we should attempt to catch them post-haste," Corbin says quietly to his fellow adventurers. "No time to waste on words. After them on the double!"

Corbin already begins making his way out the door, readying his shield and morningstar as he goes.








*OOC:*


Corbin is not skill in Knowledge (local), but assuming the DC is 10 or lower, he will try to recall if he knows in which direction to go for Watchcliff. Knowledge (local) untrained: 16.






[sblock=Mini Stats]
Corbin Elmentis
AC: 15 (8 touch, 15 flat-footed)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +0 CMD: 8
Fort: +3 Reflex: -2 Will: +7
Perception: +5
Initiative: -2

Current Weapon in Primary Hand: Morningstar
Current Weapon/Shield in Hand: Heavy Wooden Shield
Current Armor Worn: Scale Mail
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 28, 2013)

Corbin easily recalls that the Watchcliff is a bluff just outside the district (and the city), one of the few places along the coast where the earth rises high enough to form such a place.









*OOC:*


Update coming this evening, assuming I have time after my daughter's basketball practice and the nightly rituals of dinner, homework, and getting ready for bed.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 28, 2013)

Your small party hustles across the Planks and out of town; the watchcliff is easy enough to find. The path up to the top wends around from behind, only wrapping its way to the ocean side as it reaches the apex.

As you close in on the final curve you hear frantic, pleading voices from just out of sight . . .

[sblock=Combat Block]

```
[U]Combatant             AC/ T/FF     HP Taken    Condition[/U]
Charity               17/11/15      --/14      
Corbin                15/ 8/15      --/ 9      
Robert                17/13/14      --/22
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Oct 29, 2013)

=== Charity, Human Female ===


A look of shock cross the young guard's face. "They wouldn't..." she whispers, stepping up to a trot and rounding the corner, shifting her glaive from a one handed carry to a two handed ready position.

[sblock=ooc]
Move around the corner and find the source of the commotion. Greatest concern is someone getting thrown off the apex, so looking for the source(s) of the pleading voices is paramount.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]
*Charity*
AC: 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +3 CMD: 14
Fort: +3 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Perception: +6
Initiative: +1


Current Weapon in Hand: Glaive
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Oct 29, 2013)

When Robert hears the pleading voices, he starts rushing towards the apex in hope to prevent what he assumes to be Yargos get thrown of the cliff.


[sblock=Mini Stats]

Robert Kronbark
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 22/22
CMB: +6 CMD: 19
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +7
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: none


 [/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 30, 2013)

Corbin hustles as quickly as he can behind Charity and Robert, burdened by his armor and heavy load of adventuring supplies. "We need to save Yargos at any cost!" he exclaims.
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Corbin Elmentis
AC: 15 (8 touch, 15 flat-footed)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +0 CMD: 8
Fort: +3 Reflex: -2 Will: +7
Perception: +5
Initiative: -2

Current Weapon in Primary Hand: Morningstar
Current Weapon/Shield in Hand: Heavy Wooden Shield
Current Armor Worn: Scale Mail
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 30, 2013)

You hustle around a sharp bend in the path and find yourself suddenly on a narrow path about halfway up the face of the Watchcliff, which looms over the crashing surf below. You're eyes are greeted by the sight of six heavily tattooed young thugs prodding four terrified older folk off the edge of a cliff into the sea. The prisoners are shackled together in a line with heavy chains, which shall surely drag them to the sea floor in short order should they tumble from the cliff’s edge into the churning waters some thirty-five feet below. All six of the toughs brandish light crossbows. Five of them turn to face you, the sixth continues his efforts to push the old man in front of him over the cliff.

*The Drowning Depths (Combat Map)*

[sblock=A Few Quick Notes]First, apologies about the grid - I was trying to make it visible but unobtrusive on the map, and it didn't translate well from my map program into picture form so you can barely see it over the stone of the path. Hopefully I'll remember to fix that in future maps.

Maps are in Ditzie, and PCs are in charge of moving your own characters around. If you hover over a token a tool tip will give you the name of whatever it represents - foe's name, specific spell effect, etc. - so you can refer to your targets by that.

Click and drag your character to his/her destination, *PRESS ENTER*, and copy/past the new URL back into your post for the next poster to use.

If you need to add something that's not on the map already (a condition, spell effect, etc), here's the process (it seems like a lot, but it's really pretty easy once you get the hang of it):


Grab the token for the folder that holds what you need from the bar at the top and drag it into position.
Shift+Click & Drag to resize.
Double-Click on the token to bring up a drop-box with options to modify.
Single-Click on the icon in that box that represents the effect/condition/etc. you're placing.
If you need to change the title (tool-tip) for your new token, type it into the line and click the blue speech bubble.
You can adjust the transparency of your new token with the slider bar just under the title change.
Click anywhere on the map to hide the drop-box.

Feel free to play around - as long as you don't press enter nothing is permanent, and even if you do you can always go back to the link the last person posted as a "reset."

When you've got the map the way you want it, *PRESS ENTER* to generate the new URL for your map, and copy/paste the link back to your post for the next person.[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Party is up!     

[sblock=Combat!]
*It's WarHounder 03, pushing on Yargos, who's trying to prod the old-folk over the cliff edge.*

```
[U]Combatant             AC/ T/FF     HP Taken    Condition[/U]
Charity               17/11/15      --/14      
Corbin                15/ 8/15      --/ 9      
Robert                17/13/14      --/22
```


```
[U]Combatant             AC/ T/FF     HP Taken    Condition[/U]
WarHounder 01         12/10/12      --/--      
WarHounder 02         12/10/12      --/--      
WarHounder 03         12/10/12      --/--      
WarHounder 04         12/10/12      --/--      
WarHounder 05         12/10/12      --/--      
WarHounder 06         12/10/12      --/--
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Oct 30, 2013)

Seeing that one Thug tries to throw off a person, Robert rushes forward to stop him. Preferably with his new Greatsword.
"Stop that!" he yells.

[sblock=actions]
-draw Greatsword(mwk) as a free action (quick draw)
-charge Warhounder 3

Charge Warhounder 3: 1D20+9 = [14]+9 = 23
  2D6+6 = [3, 2]+6 = 11


[/sblock]

New Link of Map

[sblock=Mini Stats]

Robert Kronbark
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch) (-2 from charge until start of my next turn)
HP: 22/22
CMB: +6 CMD: 19
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +7
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword (mwk)

Favored Enemy: Human (+2 to attack and damage rolls)

 [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 30, 2013)

The two nearest WarHounders curse roundly as the scarred warrior charges toward them. Both lash out with spiked gauntlets as he flashes past, but he's moving too fast and neither manages to land a blow. Robert's attack carves a great hunk of flesh from the man's chest and shoulder, but he doesn't drop.

[sblock=OOC]WarHounders 01 & 02 make attacks of opportunity, but neither manages to hit.[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Oct 30, 2013)

=== Charity, Human Female ===


Charity's eyes grow wide at the scene before her. Taking a deep breath, her clear alto voice rings out, "Get down, don't let them push you easy!" Stepping to within striking distance of one thugs with a mohawk cut, she strikes the way she was taught: full extension and power. The swing goes wide.

[sblock=ooc]
Actions: Speak. Then move to E-4. Power Attack on Warhounder 02.

Round 1: Glaive Power Attack on Warhounder 02: 1D20+2 = [2]+2 = 4
1D10+6 = [1]+6 = 7

Updated map:
http://beta.ditzie.com/49313/52713e3cbe478

No chance to get in on the one Robert hit due to different starting position, so I couldn't charge. Is it was, a 2 isn't gonna do a thing.

[/sblock]

[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]
*Charity*
AC: 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +3 CMD: 14
Fort: +3 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Perception: +6
Initiative: +1


Current Weapon in Hand: Glaive
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 30, 2013)

*Corbin, male human cleric 1*


Corbin moves forward next to Charity, holds out his morningstar straight in front of him, pointing to the thug trying to force the old man off the side, and calls out in a booming voice, "Approach!". The symbol of Issolatha around his neck flares with divine light as he utters the verbal command. He then adds, "and be judged," with a dour look upon his face. This sort of terrorism has brought forth a divinely-inspired frenzy in him.
[sblock=actions]Corbin moves to E3 and casts command (Will DC 16) on WarHounder03. If the saving throw is failed, "on its turn, the subject moves toward you as quickly and directly as possible for 1 round. The creature may do nothing but move during its turn, and it provokes attacks of opportunity for this movement as normal."

Command has only verbal components so Corbin need not have a hand free to cast this spell.

My hope is that this will both remove the man from pushing people off the side and also provoke attacks of opportunity from both Robert and Charity, which will hopefully knock him out.

New Map: http://beta.ditzie.com/49313/527145caa8c72[/sblock]







*OOC:*


What type of action would it be to kick an unconscious foe who is already on the edge off the cliff? I can envisage this potentially coming up.

One other quick note, my posting might be a little slow over the next couple days. I was in an auto accident back in September and my symptoms are flaring up again. I am still doing physical therapy and working things out, but if I go a couple days without posting, it is probably because I am lying on my back all day with a hot pad. If I am slowing things down, assume Corbin has the following priorities:
1) attack thugs threatening to push the unarmed people off
2) heal anyone who has taken damage with channel energy
3) cast bless on the party






[sblock=Mini Stats]
Corbin Elmentis
AC: 15 (8 touch, 15 flat-footed)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +0 CMD: 8
Fort: +3 Reflex: -2 Will: +7
Perception: +5
Initiative: -2

Current Weapon in Primary Hand: Morningstar
Current Weapon/Shield in Hand: Heavy Wooden Shield
Current Armor Worn: Scale Mail


```
0 Level (3)                Level 1 (3+1)
* Create Water             * Bless
* Light                    * Command (DC 16) +
* Stabilize                * Shield of Faith
                           D Longstrider
+used
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 30, 2013)

*GM:*  Gotcha, airwalkrr. Hope your recovery goes smoothly. Update coming this evening (I hope).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 31, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Just a quick note to say I can't get the update done tonight. Probably tomorrow morning early.[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Oct 31, 2013)

@_*airwalkrr*_ 
[sblock="ooc"]Gute Besserung, hope that thing sorts out quickly without a hitch, so get well [/sblock]
  @_*Mowgli*_ 
[sblock=ooc]I just realized, that I have the "favored enemy" thing as a ranger and mine happen to be Human. So my damage in last attack would be increased by 2. But I forgot about it in that roll, so I understand if it doesn't count for that one.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 31, 2013)

*Combat! (Round 01 Ends)*

In shock already from Robert's blitz attack, his victim is unable to resist the command in Corbin's voice; his eyes glaze over and he takes a step toward Issolatha's cleric . . . only to be shouldered off the cliff as Robert takes advantage of the WarHounder's distraction! He doesn't even scream as he falls.

With another pungent curse, the thug in front of Corbin gives over his plans to attack the cleric and turns to give the old man at the other end of the chain from Yargos a solid shove. This one _does_ scream as he tumbles over, as do each of the two women next in line when the chain inevitably yanks them over the edge as well. Yargos' eyes widen as he realizes what's happening, then the chain gives him a solid jerk as well. He, too, tumbles over the edge . . . and just manages to get his hands on a small protuberance in the rocky path. He screams as the weight of the other three comes to bear, but he manages to hang on. They're not falling for the moment, but it's only a matter of seconds.

The rough looking girl in front of Charity - perhaps in a moment of panic - fires her crossbow. As she's raising the bow to her shoulder, the red-head slips her glaive under the WarHounder's guard and pushes the point deep into her stomach. The bolt flies off into the sea; the girl crumples to the ground.

Crossbows twang as the three remaining WarHounders fire at Robert. They must be rattled as only one finds it's mark, inflicting a minor wound when it grazes his side just under the ribs. All three drop their bows and brandish spiked gauntlets at the Ranger.

        *GM:*  Party is Up!     

*The Drowning Depths (Updated)*

[sblock=Combat!]
Rather than retcon the extra 2 points, which would've then led to reworking Corbin's action as well, I opted to auto-succeed the Command and then Robert's AoO. (Easier on me, saves a little time, and _much_ better for dramatic effect ).

WarHounder 01 provokes AoO from Charity, who exploits it thoroughly I rolled the AoO as it was the end of the round and she wouldn't get another anyway. If there might have been another chance for her to take one I'd have asked you first, Aura.

WarHounder 02 shoves the prisoners over the edge. WarHounders 04, 05 and 06 fire crossbows at Robert. One hit.


```
[U]Combatant             AC/ T/FF     HP Taken    Condition[/U]
Charity               17/11/15      --/14      
Corbin                15/ 8/15      --/ 9      
Robert                17/13/14      01/22
```


```
[U]Combatant             AC/ T/FF     HP Taken    Condition[/U]
WarHounder 02         12/10/12      --/--      
WarHounder 04         12/10/12      --/--      
WarHounder 05         12/10/12      --/--      
WarHounder 06         12/10/12      --/--      

[s]WarHounder 01         12/10/12      --/--      [/s] (Glaived to Death)
[s]WarHounder 03         12/10/12      11/--      [/s] (Gone Over the Edge)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Oct 31, 2013)

Roberts eyes widen when he sees the group of people going over the edge. He rushes towards Yargos and tries to grab him. "Everyone try to find something on the cliff to hold on!" He yells down to the other dangling on the chain.

Adressing his companions, he shouts "if one of you can cover my back, that would be swell..."


[sblock=actions]
Move to the edge and grab Yargos... so a strength check?

Helping out Yargos: 1D20+4 = [20]+4 = 24


oh yeah, perfect timing for that 20 

[/sblock]


The Drowning Depths (updated)



[sblock=Mini Stats]

Robert Kronbark
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 21/22
CMB: +6 CMD: 19
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +7
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword (mwk)

Favored Enemy: Human (+2 to attack and damage rolls)

 [/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 31, 2013)

*Corbin, male human cleric 1*



Corbin moves quickly to interpose himself between the thugs on the eastern portion of the precipice, heedless of his opponents he moves past them in a scramble to defend Robert. Corbin was never a strong one and doubted his strength would be of much help in holding the dangling innocents up. "Charity! I shall cover Robert from this side. Do what you can to assist him!"

He turns to the thugs, "This is madness! Stop what you are doing and I assure you we will forget this. Just do not let these people die!"








*OOC:*


Actions: *MOVE* from E:3 to F:4. Since they are all using crossbows, I am hoping this will not provoke AoOs. *STANDARD* Aid Robert's AC against next attack: 3 (Fail). Oh well, at the very least, Corbin ought to provide cover to Robert against some attacks, force the thugs to provoke AoOs if they fire their crossbows, or direct the thugs to attack him instead. Mowgli, feel free to roll my AoO if I get one.







The Drowning Depths (Updated)
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Corbin Elmentis
AC: 15 (8 touch, 15 flat-footed)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +0 CMD: 8
Fort: +3 Reflex: -2 Will: +7
Perception: +5
Initiative: -2

Current Weapon in Primary Hand: Morningstar
Current Weapon/Shield in Hand: Heavy Wooden Shield
Current Armor Worn: Scale Mail
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Nov 1, 2013)

=== Charity, Human Female ===


"No!" the red head screams as the people begin falling. Running to assist, Robert makes it there first and calls for protection. Stopping within arm's reach of Robert, her eyes narrow on the thug left by himself. Charity steps in, glaive moving in a fast, powerful arc, and cuts him deeply into the side.

[sblock=ooc]
Move to I-04. Provokes AOO from Warhounder 02 if he has one at this point. Turns back to Warhounder 02 and Power Attacks. Pretty good hit, 13 points. If he goes down, this will help us immensely, creating a one front fight.

Round 2: Glaive Power Attack on Warhounder 02: 1D20+2 = [16]+2 = 18
1D10+6 = [7]+6 = 13


Updated Map:
http://beta.ditzie.com/49313/52730bcc7e85a

Mowgli: I'm all for the DM rolling any of my AOO's if it smooths play. Thanks. 

airwalkrr: Best wishes for a speedy recovery.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]
*Charity*
AC: 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +3 CMD: 14
Fort: +3 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Perception: +6
Initiative: +1


Current Weapon in Hand: Glaive
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 1, 2013)

*Combat! (Round 02 Ends)*

Robert calls out instructions and dives to the cliff face, catching the hand of the desperately clinging old man just as it begins to slip from the rock. The husky warrior easily holds the weight. Corbin zips around the thug between him and his ally; the ruffian lashes out with an armored fist but fails to connect. Charity follows Corbin, swinging her glaive around behind her as she gets a little distance and cutting the legs from under that one.

One of the enemy sidles up closer to Corbin along the cliff face, working to get into position to take out the prone fighter. He's cautious, though, and doesn't push . . . rather, he stops short and takes a swipe at Corbin. His spiked gauntlet catches the handsome cleric, slicing a neat seam along the jawline. The girl on the other side looks at Robert, then at Charity's glaive. Decision settles on her face, and she steps inside the reach of the long blade. She ducks under the glaive as Charity swings and hammers a quick, punishing blow into the Ranger's kidney. The final foe decides to maintain distance and draws back the string on his light crossbow. He fires a shot at Corbin, but it zips past and pings off the cliff face behind the group.

        *GM:*  Party is Up!     

*The Drowning Depths (Updated)*

[sblock=Combat!]
Robert can begin hauling the prisoners up to safety - a Standard Action and a DC15 STR check gets one prisoner back on the path. DC goes down by one for each person already saved.

Also, just so there's no misunderstanding - the HP noted on the Combat! blocks are damage _taken_, not HP remaining. This is the same for the party and the bad guys for consistency's sake.


```
[U]Combatant             AC/ T/FF     HP Taken    Condition[/U]
Charity               17/11/15      --/14      
Corbin                15/ 8/15      02/ 9      
Robert                17/13/14      05/22      Prone
```


```
[U]Combatant             AC/ T/FF     HP Taken    Condition[/U]
WarHounder 04         12/10/12      --/--      
WarHounder 05         12/10/12      --/--      
WarHounder 06         12/10/12      --/--      

[s]WarHounder 01         12/10/12      --/--      [/s] (Glaived to Death)
[s]WarHounder 02         12/10/12      --/--      [/s] (Down for the Count)
[s]WarHounder 03         12/10/12      11/--      [/s] (Gone Over the Edge)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Nov 1, 2013)

"Hold on guys, I got you." Robert presses those words through his teeth, while starting to pull up the chain of people.

"You other guys are doing a fine job but maybe get that girl out of my kidney."

[sblock=action]
Use my standard action to pull them up.

Hauling people up to safty: 1D20+4 = [16]+4 = 20


Yay I think it is official that Ru and not Charity was the reason for my bad rolls
[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]

Robert Kronbark
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 17/22
CMB: +6 CMD: 19
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +7
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword (mwk)

Favored Enemy: Human (+2 to attack and damage rolls)

 [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Nov 2, 2013)

=== Charity, Human Female ===


Doing her best to get one of the thugs off Robert, Charity steps back and taps the ground with the tip of her glaive in a quick distraction before thrusting it up into her target. "Doin' mah best, Robert!" she exclaims as the blade connects, drawing blood. Charity immediately cocks the weapon into position for a lethal finishing move.

[sblock=ooc]
Step back to H-04. Power attack Warhounder 06 with flanking bonus from Corbin. Hits for 10.

Round 3: Flanking Glaive Power Attack on Warhounder 06: 1D20+4 = [10]+4 = 14
1D10+6 = [4]+6 = 10


Updated Map:
http://beta.ditzie.com/49313/52745c2d2a1c7
[/sblock]

[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]
*Charity*
 AC: 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
 HP: 14/14
CMB: +3 CMD: 14
 Fort: +3 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
 Perception: +6
 Initiative: +1


 Current Weapon in Hand: Glaive
 Current Conditions in Effect: none
 Spells Remaining (1st): 0


 Items not currently in possession: none
 Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 2, 2013)

*Corbin, male human cleric 1*



Corbin is momentarily tempted to push the thug near him off the precipice, but wisely decides that even if he were to succeed, that might put him on a dangerous footing himself, if the thug doesn't happen to pull Corbin down with him. However, as Charity steps back and swings with her glaive, Corbin recognizes that the girl between him and Charity is distracted by Charity's attack, and seizes the opening. He crashes down upon her with his morningstar, hoping to strike a telling blow. At the last second, the girl sees his attack and cleanly ducks out of the way. Corben's morninstar thuds into the ground harmlessly.

"That was luck, darling. Don't expect you will escape my goddess' wrath for long!"








*OOC:*


*Standard* Attack Warhounder 06: natural 1. *Move* none.






[sblock=Mini Stats]
Corbin Elmentis
AC: 15 (8 touch, 15 flat-footed)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +0 CMD: 8
Fort: +3 Reflex: -2 Will: +7
Perception: +5
Initiative: -2

Current Weapon in Primary Hand: Morningstar
Current Weapon/Shield in Hand: Heavy Wooden Shield
Current Armor Worn: Scale Mail
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 4, 2013)

*Combat! (Round 03 Ends)*

Robert manages to pull Yargos up to the path, even as the girl is working him over. Charity makes quick work of the thug between her and Corbin, though Corbin's morningstar thuds into the rock right beside Robert's head . . . almost doing the WarHounder's work for them.

The thug still in melee isn't foolish enough to move within reach of Charity's deadly blade - he's seen what happened to his mates as they did so. Instead, he focuses on the priest who fumbled his last attack. He punches Corbin hard in the solar plexus with his spiked gauntlet, drawing blood and eliciting a gasp from his foe. The crossbowman proves wholly useless once more as he sends another bolt sailing out to sea.

*The Drowning Depths (Updated)*

        *GM:*  Party is up!     

[sblock=Combat!]

```
[U]Combatant             AC/ T/FF     HP Taken    Condition[/U]
Charity               17/11/15      --/14      
Corbin                15/ 8/15      03/ 9      
Robert                17/13/14      05/22      Prone
```


```
[U]Combatant             AC/ T/FF     HP Taken    Condition[/U]
WarHounder 04         12/10/12      --/--      
WarHounder 05         12/10/12      --/--      

[s]WarHounder 01         12/10/12      --/--      [/s] (Glaived to Death)
[s]WarHounder 02         12/10/12      --/--      [/s] (Down for the Count)
[s]WarHounder 03         12/10/12      --/--      [/s] (Gone Over the Edge)
[s]WarHounder 06         12/10/12      --/--      [/s] (Another Victim of Charity's Generous Nature)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Nov 4, 2013)

"Yargos, help me pull the others up. Charity and Corbin, you are doing a fine job!" Robert encourages his companions.


[sblock=action]
Keep on pulling them up.

Pulling the next one up: 1D20+4 = [15]+4 = 19



[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]

Robert Kronbark
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 17/22
CMB: +6 CMD: 19
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +7
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: none

Favored Enemy: Human (+2 to attack and damage rolls)

 [/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 4, 2013)

*Corbin, male human cleric 1*



Corbin looks down upon the gash in his stomach. It was a minor wound, probably more a result of the scales of his armor breaking the skin than anything else. "A pitiful flesh wound is all you can muster? You prey on the innocent and then presume to attack a servant of Issolatha!" he taunts. Secretly, he is glad he is drawing the thugs' attention away from Robert, as poor of a fighter as he is. _Just a little longer. Soon Robert will be able to join the melee and these foes will flee in cowardice._

"Have at thee!" he cries, charging at the thug with his shield and pushing him towards the edge of the precipice with all his might.








*OOC:*


*Standard* bull rush Warhounder 04 back CMB check 13, provokes AoO; Finally a decent roll. Hopefully that's enough to push him off, but I doubt it's enough to beat his CMD by 5 so maximum distance he might get pushed is 5 feet which should shove him off the edge if I'm lucky. If Corbin succeeds, move him into L3. *Move* none.






[sblock=Mini Stats]
Corbin Elmentis
AC: 15 (8 touch, 15 flat-footed)
HP: 6/9
CMB: +0 CMD: 8
Fort: +3 Reflex: -2 Will: +7
Perception: +5
Initiative: -2

Current Weapon in Primary Hand: Morningstar
Current Weapon/Shield in Hand: Heavy Wooden Shield
Current Armor Worn: Scale Mail
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Nov 4, 2013)

=== Charity, Human Female ===



As Corbin smashes shield into the thug in melee, the young guard charges down the last unoccupied assailant. However, he steps aside as she attempts to skewer him. Seemingly dissatisfied, Charity cocks her glaive to strike again.

[sblock=ooc]
Charge to M-05. Power attack glaive strike on Warhounder 05. Miss.
Correction: It is round 4, not 3, as stated in roll link.

Round 3: Charging Glaive Power Attack on Warhounder 05: 1D20+4 = [5]+4 = 9
1D10+6 = [8]+6 = 14


Updated Map:
http://beta.ditzie.com/49313/5277e5c3873ff

airwalkrr: Thought the bull rush was going to come out soon. Hope it works, then we'll be down to one bad guy.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]
*Charity*
AC: 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +3 CMD: 14


Fort: +3 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Perception: +6
Initiative: +1


Current Weapon in Hand: Glaive
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 5, 2013)

*OOC:*


I was initially afraid if I tried it too soon, one of the unoccupied bad guys might try it on Corbin. Seeing how his CMD is a pitiful 8, he wouldn't stand much chance!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 5, 2013)

*Combat! (Round 04 Ends)*

Yargos sets to with a will at Robert's words, and the two of them have the second person on the chain - quite a pretty older lady - up to the path in short order.

The priest's maneuver proves to be quite effective - the man takes a swipe at Corbin as he closes, but the flailing fist doesn't even come close. He screams as he plummets to the rocky surf below.

The final thug, seeing five of his comrades butchered in short order, throws down his crossbow and drops to his knees. "Enough! Th' blighters ain't worth it . . . y' c'n take 'em, and t' hell with Nessian!"

*The Drowning Depths (Updated)*

[sblock=Combat!]

```
[U]Combatant             AC/ T/FF     HP Taken    Condition[/U]
Charity               17/11/15      --/14      
Corbin                15/ 8/15      03/ 9      
Robert                17/13/14      05/22      Prone
```


```
[U]Combatant             AC/ T/FF     HP Taken    Condition[/U]
WarHounder 05         12/10/12      --/--      

[s]WarHounder 01         12/10/12      --/--      [/s] (Glaived to Death)
[s]WarHounder 02         12/10/12      --/--      [/s] (Down for the Count)
[s]WarHounder 03         12/10/12      --/--      [/s] (Gone Over the Edge)
[s]WarHounder 04         12/10/12      --/--      [/s] (Drowned in the Depths)
[s]WarHounder 06         12/10/12      --/--      [/s] (Another Victim of Charity's Generous Nature)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Nov 5, 2013)

After the last person gave up, Robert sighs in relief "Thanks you two for keeping them off my back. Everyone else, lets get the last two Persons up here."









*OOC:*


I assume I don't need to roll to get the last two persons up as there are at least 2 persons aiding and no danger for kidney punches


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 6, 2013)

*Corbin, male human cleric 1*



At the man's surrender, Corbin dives to the ground and assists Robert with pulling up the remaining villagers. As he does so, he calls out, "Charity, please watch that man and bind him. I have a rope in my backpack if you need it. I'll be wanting to hear more about this Nessian and what he wants with these innocent people."

Once the villagers are safely back up top, Corbin casts _stabilize_ on each of the warhounds in turn according to how grievous their wounds appear. "Even these deserve at least a touch of mercy. I would hear more of their role in all this before casting judgment."









*OOC:*


Strength check to aid Robert in pulling up captives: 19
Subsequent checks if needed: 1, 6, 11 (aid, fail, fail, aid)


----------



## Aura (Nov 6, 2013)

=== Charity, Human Female ===


Charity nods in assent to Corbin. "I have rope," she mentions, as she sets she turns her attention to the remaining thug.

Eyeing the thug suspiciously, she sets her glaive distinctly out of reach before rummaging through her pack for rope. Having located it, she orders in a significantly more authoritative voice than typical, "Face down, hands behind your back!" She leans heavily on him for leverage, with little regard to his comfort.

[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]
*Charity*
AC: 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +3 CMD: 14


Fort: +3 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Perception: +6
Initiative: +1


Current Weapon in Hand: Glaive
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Nov 6, 2013)

"Oh Charity it seems you have some experience with tying down men." Robert taunts his female companion and gives her a big grin.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 6, 2013)

*Corbin, male human cleric 1*



Corbin pretends he doesn't hear Robert's bawdy joke. Based on their earlier interactions, he is not sure it would even offend her. But there are more pressing matters to attend to.

"Yargos, it is good you are well now. We have come on the behalf of Mr. Peligrew. We have questions about a book you were studying on his behalf, but before we get to that, why is it that these brigands had captured you and these others? What did they have against you, and do you know for whom they work?"









*OOC:*


Looks like Corbin was hit for 3 and Robert for 5. Corbin will channel energy to heal it outside the range of our unconscious enemies. Channel Positive Energy: 5 hp healed to Robert and Corbin.


----------



## Lindeloef (Nov 6, 2013)

"Thank you very much, Corbin. That felt quite good, the pain in my left kidney is gone. And here I was, fearing to pee blood the next time." Robert remarks, and pats Corbin on his left shoulder as a sign of gratitude.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 6, 2013)

Robert and Corbin manage to get all of the prisoners hauled back up to the cliffside and unchained. Charity ties up the sole remaining thug and Corbin heals everyone up. Once the work is done and Corbin asks his question, the elderly historian becomes shame-faced. "Oh, I know who's behind it. And it's my fault, all my fault . . . Venza may be destroyed because of my foolishness!"

He looks around at the cliff face and the others gathered around, and wrings his hands in anxiety."Maybe we could get this fellow to the Whitecloaks while I tell you of my foolishness? Perhaps you'll help me fend off this disaster I've invited; if not, I'll need a little time to find someone who will."


----------



## Lindeloef (Nov 6, 2013)

Robert is baffled by the words of Yargos "What do you mean with _Venza may be destroyed_?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 6, 2013)

If possible, the old man's expression becomes even more forlorn at Robert's reaction. "I know! Believe me, I know and if I could undo what I've done I would . . . but the only way to fix this and to save the city is to move forward . . . _please,_ let's get this ruffian to the Whitecloaks. I'll tell you the whole story on the way!"


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 6, 2013)

*Corbin, male human cleric 1*




Having spent many years traveling the road and learning to read strangers, Corbin is naturally suspicious and distrusting of the law. He has also spent little time Venza and doesn't know how trustworthy the law here can be. _For all we know these thugs might have the Whitecloaks on the take._ "Why are you so anxious to get these thugs to the Whitecloaks? I can think of a good way to get answers right now."

Corbin pulls out his dagger and prods the bound man towards the edge of the precipice. "That's a long way down, my friend. Tell me who you are working for now and what you were doing with these people, or you'll join your comrade whom I sent to a watery grave!"









*OOC:*


Sense Motive on Yargos: 17 Corbin takes his measure of the man, wondering whether he truly believes the Whitecloaks will serve them justice, or whether there are truths he might be concealing by trying to rush them to the authorities.

Intimidate on the thug: 20

I believe these actions are in keeping with Corbin's CG alignment (vigilante) and ethos as a cleric of the goddess of secrets (secrets which must be revealed), in case Mowgli feels his actions need justification. Of course, the paladin might feel the need to step in...


----------



## Lindeloef (Nov 6, 2013)

Robert is about to jump in to stop Corbin from sending unarmed, but stops as the Cleric is probably bluffing to get some answers out of the thug.


----------



## Aura (Nov 7, 2013)

=== Charity, Human Female ===



"Nessian." A clear alto voice breaks the tense moment with an answer to the first question. "It's the name Thug Jr, here, mentioned when he gave up," Charity explains. "You might have missed it because you were busy at the moment."

"I'm not against asking further questions, of course," Charity continues. Turning to face the old man directly, she continues, "but I think we need to know what Yargos is talking about before we can ask any particularly... insightful... questions." She offers her arm to the least spry of the elders. "The walk down is likely to take a while, plenty of time for Yargos to fill us in, no?"

[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]
*Charity*
AC: 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +3 CMD: 14


Fort: +3 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Perception: +6
Initiative: +1


Current Weapon in Hand: Glaive
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 7, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]I don't think a little honest intimidation is out of alignment for a CG character, or even an LG one. However, it really seems like Yargos' plea to get the thug to the Whitecloaks is more about getting him off your hands and squared away so he can go about fixing his mistakes.[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Nov 7, 2013)

"Where do we find this Nessian, Mr Thug? Male? Female? Race? Would you answer those for us?" Robert asks the Thug.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 7, 2013)

Yargos looks even more agitated at this latest round of questions. He glances at the prisoner, then to the path down off the Watchcliff, and then rounds on Robert. *"Did I happen to mention that VENZA WILL BE DESTROYED if we do not make haste?!* I know not where Nessian is, but I know someone who does, and I'm going to him right now. I've told you I will tell you then entire story as we walk, but you stand here *blathering* as you question me!

"Many thanks for my rescue. Do as you will with this ruffian; I'll be going now to find my contact and start the hunt for Nessian. Perhaps Grandmaster Torch will provide me with help who know the meaning of the word _haste_!"

With these words, the old man spins on his heel and begins making his way down the path.


----------



## Lindeloef (Nov 7, 2013)

"Geez, old man, no reason to scream at me. If it weren't for me, you would be down there." Robert points over the edge  "All I did, was asking this guy over there a question, while Corbin has him in a situation, that promises some answers."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 7, 2013)

Yargos waves his hand at the air behind him and continues walking down the path . . .


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 7, 2013)

*Corbin, male human cleric 1*



"Yargos is our best lead at the moment," Corbin says, grabbing the captive thug by the scruff of his collar and prodding him with his dagger to get him to move along with the group. "We had best follow him and get as much information as possible. As for the rest of this lot," he gestures to the rest of the unconscious thugs, "they won't be waking any time soon, nor will they die soon after the application of my protective magics. Toss their weapons into the sea so they will be no more threat and we'll inform the Whitecloaks of their location. I am certain all these witnesses can verify their criminal activities. This one," he says of the captive, "might still prove of use." Whispering into the thug's ear, dagger pointed at his back as Corbin pushes him forward, "Say a single word that is not asked of you, and you die."

As they move along following Yargos, Corbin whispers to his companions, making sure to keep the dagger pointed squarely in the captive's back to ensure his silence, "Do any of you find it a bit odd that Yargos believes the entire city is in danger due to whatever it is that has happened? That seems to be a bit above our pay grade."

Continuing after Yargos in haste, Corbin says, "Alright, old man, you said you'd fill us in on the matter at hand. We came to your aid at the behest of My. Peligrew and intend to do what we can to assist you. Why do you believe Venza is in danger of being destroyed? Is it because of that tome you were investigating? Did it contain dark secrets or some sort of power? And what do you know of this Nessian? Is he the one responsible for the theft of the tome?"


----------



## Lindeloef (Nov 7, 2013)

"what an annoying old geezer..." Robert mutters to himself.




airwalkrr said:


> As they move along following Yargos, Corbin whispers to his companions, making sure to keep the dagger pointed squarely in the captive's back to ensure his silence, "Do any of you find it a bit odd that Yargos believes the entire city is in danger due to whatever it is that has happened? That seems to be a bit above our pay grade."




"Indeed that seems weird, but that old fart could be insane, got hit on the head from one of those thugs, or hit his head when the human chain went over the cliff. Or maybe that's a future injury of his, when he keeps pissing me off..." Robert whispers.


----------



## Aura (Nov 7, 2013)

=== Charity, Human Female ===


Doing her best to help the shackled old folks down the path safely and keep up with Yargos, Charity seems to have her hands full. However, she does comment on the situation while doing her best to keep everyone moving. "I won't know what is odd, and what makes sense, until we have more information," she observes quietly. Turning to Yargos, she looks at him in expectation of further information.

[sblock=ooc]
My work has gone into busy season, so I'm struggling to keep up. Yesterday was over 14 hours on the clock. I should be able to keep posting at least daily, but more than once has become difficult.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]
*Charity*
AC: 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +3 CMD: 14


Fort: +3 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +5
Initiative: +1


Current Weapon in Hand: Glaive
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 8, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]I'm headed out this morning for a weekend get-together with a few close friends I've collected over the past 40 years or so. I'll have limited internet access and even more limited time , so it's unlikely I'll be doing much posting. Expect the update with Yargos' information Monday AM. If I can get to it earlier I will! I'll also update the first post with XP. This is a "Get Your Reward at the End" adventure - not a lot of treasure to be had along the way.

Good RP so far![/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 12, 2013)

*Yargos' Tale*

Plainly more calm now that the group is moving along with him, the old scholar stops wringing his hands and begins to speak.  "Some hundred and fifty years ago an armada of ships from the Western continent took up position off the coast, preparing to invade Venza.  They were like a plague of locusts, but they lay hidden, waiting the signal to invade. That signal was to be given by an advance strike force, but they were to take measures to weaken strategic points within the city first. Once their bloody mayhem was achieved, they were to use prearranged signals to bring the invading force to bear on our weakened city.

"Prearranged signal lights were prepared for each phase of the offensive. A red fashing light was the sign for Black Echelon to poison Venza’s granary. A violet light with three pulses was the signal for a prearranged team to destroy the city’s bell towers, and so on. But when the mists of Spring descended, the prearranged signal lights never appeared. Unbeknownst to the hidden strike teams, the leaders of the Black Echelon infiltration cell were discovered and assassinated by brave heroes of Venza. The signal lanterns lay dark, and the rest of Black Echelon sat idle. Several hours later, the fleet’s hiding place was discovered. A quick counterattack by our navy ambushed the would-be invasion force and the armada was destroyed to the last mast. In the coming weeks, the Whitecloaks rooted out the remaining hidden members of Black Echelon and put every last one to the sword.

"The failed invasion mission, called the Silent Tide, would have amounted to little more than a cautionary footnote in a textbook of naval battles save for one crucial detail: Prior to entering Venza, each member of the Black Echelon cell swore an ancient oath, known as the Binding Word. Black Echelon pledged to fulfill their duties, no matter the barrier, no matter the cost. My studies have led me to believe that the power of the Binding Word compels these deadly saboteurs from beyond the pale, leading them to push their attack."

The scholar's tale lapses here, but you are uncertain whether this is because he has nothing else to say or in an attempt to allow you time for a question or two.


----------



## Aura (Nov 12, 2013)

=== Charity, Human Female ===


Helping the others along, Red listens intently. Her eyebrows furrow as the story pauses, as if something critical were left unsaid. She asks, "So... one must ask... why is a 150 year old lingering threat suddenly of such importance? This implies something... changed."

[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]
*Charity*
AC: 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +3 CMD: 14


Fort: +3 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +5
Initiative: +1


Current Weapon in Hand: Glaive (one hand)
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Nov 12, 2013)

"Nah, I assume old geezer here found the light thingy and is afraid someone uses it by accident or on purpose and those undead spirits do their job, right?" Robert asks.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 12, 2013)

Double Post - Sorry


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 12, 2013)

The scholar's expression is embarrassed, but he nods his head in affirmation. "Both of you are correct. A local scholar, quite the bright idiot, began looking into the encrypted writings in the book at the behest of his friend and employer. I've, um, never been very good at thinking through the consequences of my own actions, and on a lark I decided to try out what I'd deciphered to see if I'd gotten it correct. As it happens, I had. I thought it would be safe, as the book also provided the codes to _stop_ the invasion.

"I've seen signs that the advance party - the code book names them the 'Black Echelon' - has started it's mission. I was just about to give the signal to stop when those thugs grabbed me and my friends. I heard them mention Nessian's name, that's how I know he's behind this. He's a small time 'crime lord' here in Planks with ambitions to become the big boss. I don't know for sure, but I believe he means to use the threat of this invasion to blackmail and leverage his way to more power.

"But it's worse than Nessian knows, and he's fiddling with things beyond his ability to control. It wasn't just the Black Echelon who took that oath . . . it was the entire armada! If the Echelon isn't stopped before they weaken the city and signal the invasion, Venza will be overrun by an entire fleet of invading undead!

"If you could just get that book back for me, I could stop this madness before my actions lead to the fall of Venza!"


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 12, 2013)

*Corbin, male human cleric 1*




"You'll have to forgive my ignorance of Venzan history. I am a relative new-comer to the city. What is known of the Black Echelon? Is this some ancient enemy of Venza? An aggressive nation?"

As more of the story comes out, Corbin listens on, almost incredulously. He had heard tales from Mum Jalise about the dead rising due to powerful curses, and had been trained in methods to combat them, but the whole idea Yargos seemed to be leading up to sounded a bit far-fetched. "Old man, do you mean to suggest that Nessian intends to go about setting these signals alight, and that some dark oath will somehow compel men dead 150 years passed to rise again and sack the city? And that although you learned all of this from some old book, it is yet an imminent threat? The dark magic involved in such a ritual... I must admit I find it difficult to swallow. If this is true, I will by all means assist, but you said you have seen signs that the advance party has started its mission. I have to ask: what sort of signs?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 12, 2013)

"But that's what I'm trying to tell you! I've *already* sent the signals, started the invasion! And Nessian took the book from me before I could send the signal to stop it!"


----------



## Lindeloef (Nov 12, 2013)

Robert facepalms and shakes his head. "Old Man, why didn't you start with._ 'Hey guys I accidentally awakened a horde of Undead that will destroy the city, so lets RUN to get the book to stop it.'_ " Pointing at the other People that were chained "Okay then, lets pick up speed, the others are probably saver on their own, slow, way back to town. So where are we heading exactly?"


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 13, 2013)

*Corbin, male human cleric 1*



Corbin commiserates silently with Robert. Clearly this Yargos was a bit senile, but nevertheless Peligrew had hired him and his fellow companions to retrieve the book and it seemed the book was now in the possession of one Nessian. And if recovering it would allay Yargos' fears as well, all the better. He placated the man, "Very well, old man, we'll retrieve this book. It was our intent to do so from the start anyway. We'll find this Nession. If you can aid us in his whereabouts that would help. Can you at least see to it that these other people..." he paused for a moment. "Wait just a second, who are these people and what does Nessian care for them anyway?"


----------



## Aura (Nov 13, 2013)

=== Charity, Human Female ===


Charity listens, and then suggests, "Well... we know Nessian wants them all dead for some reason. I'm not sure I want to leave them until we have them fully to safety, for fear of more thugs finding them on their way back."

After a short time to think, the young woman adds, "I'm wondering if Nessian is accidentally or intentionally making things worse. Do you know his reason for wanting the book, Yargos?"

[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]
*Charity*
AC: 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +3 CMD: 14


Fort: +3 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +5
Initiative: +1


Current Weapon in Hand: Glaive (one hand)
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 13, 2013)

*Corbin, male human cleric 1*



"Well, Charity, he did say something about blackmailing the city. I imagine Nessian at least knows that allowing the Black Echelon's lights to be lit will result in something bad. It appears to be Yargos' belief that Nessian simply does not understand _how_ bad."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 14, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry - sick yesterday and playing catch up both on the boards and at work today.[/sblock]

Yargos nods his head and a note of respect enters his voice. "You're bright ones, you are, for hired muscle! Parnham chose well. I don't _think_ Nessian has any interest in my friends. They just happened to be drinking with me when his thugs came for me, and they got scooped up as a means to blackmail me into giving up the book should I balk at them spending my own life. They should be safe enough.

"As to finding Nessian, I know a man in Planks who knows where everyone is. He's a little difficult to deal with and his price will probably be steep, but he'll be able to point us to Nessian. We can drop this thug off to the Whitecloaks on the way to see Grandmaster Torch.

"And the priest has the right of it - Nessian's ambitious, and he no doubt thinks he can use the threat of the Black Echelon and the Silent Tide invasion to bully the other crime lords here into promoting him to "top dog."


----------



## Lindeloef (Nov 14, 2013)

"Grandmaster Torch? Really? Did he pick that name himself? Heh..." Robert pauses a moment to keep himself from laughing, which would be inappropriate at this time  "So lets make haste to the Whitecoats and then off to _the Grandmaster_" Robert suggest.


----------



## Aura (Nov 14, 2013)

=== Charity, Human Female ===


Looking over at Yargos with interest, the ginger nods as he finishes. "I don't know how I missed that on the first go around, but it paints a pretty clear picture. Nessian needs to be deprived the book, that is for sure." Charity gives it a bit more thought, "As a secondary objective, we hopefully can deal with Nessian directly. Both of these line up with Parnham's requirements as well." She smiles, "If successful, we save Venza... and get paid, too."

Shifting gears, Charity addresses Yargos directly, "So this 'Grandmaster Torch', what do you know about him... other than he deals in information, and is expensive?"

[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]
*Charity*
AC: 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +3 CMD: 14


Fort: +3 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +5
Initiative: +1


Current Weapon in Hand: Glaive (one hand)
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 15, 2013)

Yargos looks askance at Robert, then answers Charity's question. "Well, I've never met him but he's a big-wig in the, um, less savory life here in Planks. He doesn't dip his fingers into the action, though. He's just an information broker . . . completely neutral, and very dangerous. You'll understand the name when . . . oh, hells! Look there!"

The old man points at a rickety, dilapidated church steeple visible over the shanty-tops several blocks away. A flash of red draws your eyes to it, and as you watch the flash is repeated five times. There's a pause, and then it flashes another six times.

"That's the signal to attack the granary! That bastard's sending those monsters in to poison the granary! If they succeed and the seige comes, Venza won't have enough food to last. Oh, cripes . . . OK, you've got to stop them! The granary's that way, just past the border of the Planks and into Venza proper. You go take care of them, and I'll get this guy to the Whitecloaks. He won't give me any trouble the way you've got him tied up. I'll get to the granary as soon as I can to help with the Echelon or get you to Grandmaster Torch! Hurry!"


----------



## Lindeloef (Nov 15, 2013)

Roberts face shows signs of bewilderment when he sees the lights and hears the explanation of it "The hell...? Good thing Mr. Pedigrew hired some holy me... holy people. Charity and Corbin, I am counting on you to slay the undead." turning to Yargos "Yargos, when you are at the Whitemantles, maybe send them and some clerics to the other places where those Ghost thingies could show up. If they believe your story of course, which I doubt."


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 16, 2013)

*Corbin, male human cleric 1*



A look of bewilderment appears on Corbin's face. _Could it be the old man is telling true? Or is this a trick?_

"I am not certain what exactly to make of that, but it is curious none the same. We ought to at least investigate. Most poisons won't keep for 150 years, but the Black Echelon might have other means at their disposal, assuming they exist. Let us make haste for that place! We'll call upon Torch later."

Corbine casts _longstrider_ upon himself and makes his way to the granary.

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Corbin Elmentis
AC: 15 (8 touch, 15 flat-footed)
HP: 6/9
CMB: +0 CMD: 8
Fort: +3 Reflex: -2 Will: +7
Perception: +5
Initiative: -2
Channels Remaining: 6/7

Current Weapon in Primary Hand: Morningstar
Current Weapon/Shield in Hand: Heavy Wooden Shield
Current Armor Worn: Scale Mail

1st-Level Spells Prepared: bless, command, shield of faith, longstriderD
Orisons Prepared: create water, light, stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Nov 16, 2013)

=== Charity, Human Female ===


Charity follows best she can, burdened by heavy armor and no magical means to correct for it. "Dunno why you call a temple guard 'holy', Robert... but thank you... I just hope hitting them... whatever they are... works!" Her words become more punctuated as running forces her into a regular breathing.

Red hair flowing behind her, the young guard casts a concerned look behind her at the scholar and other elderly folks.

[sblock=ooc]
Charity's class status hasn't been recognized in roleplay one way or another. She's mentioned she's one of guards at the temple of Cortesia... I don't know if that qualifies as 'holy'. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]
*Charity*
AC: 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +3 CMD: 14


Fort: +3 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +5
Initiative: +1


Current Weapon in Hand: Glaive
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Nov 16, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]You work at a temple. That makes you one of those holy guys in Roberts book[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 16, 2013)

The three of you come running pell-mell up the road toward the granary. The huge building's in sight, a looming shadow in the dim light of the fading day. The silhouette of a humanoid figure can be seen standing on the road in front of the granary; he appears to be looking at you.

[sblock=OOC]OK, who's up for something a little different this fight? I've got an idea about leveraging the PbP format that _could_ be cool, but without a little buy-in from you guys it won't be worth the effort to set it up.

Also, the silhouette is your fourth party member. PC's don't have a clue who he is, obviously, but it wouldn't be good if you killed him . . .[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Nov 16, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]no probs on my side[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Nov 16, 2013)

=== Charity, Human Female ===


A young woman with long, red hair and carrying a well worn glaive slows and peers into the gloom, trying to see who else is on the road to the granary. She hails the shadowy figure with a simple, "Hello?"

[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]
*Charity*
AC: 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +3 CMD: 14


Fort: +3 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +5
Initiative: +1


Current Weapon in Hand: Glaive
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Nov 16, 2013)

"Could it be on of those Echolon guys?" Robert whispers to his companions while making himself ready to draw his sword if he must.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 16, 2013)

*Corbin, male human cleric 1*



Corbin looks at Robert and decides to eschew obfuscation. "You there!" he calls to the shadowed figure by the granary. "Tell us your business now, and tell it true!"









*OOC:*


I'm not sure what you have in mind  [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION], but I am willing to give it a go. No harm in trying something once.







[sblock=Mini Stats]
Corbin Elmentis
AC: 15 (8 touch, 15 flat-footed)
HP: 6/9
CMB: +0 CMD: 8
Fort: +3 Reflex: -2 Will: +7
Perception: +5
Initiative: -2
Channels Remaining: 6/7

Current Weapon in Primary Hand: Morningstar
Current Weapon/Shield in Hand: Heavy Wooden Shield
Current Armor Worn: Scale Mail

1st-Level Spells Prepared: bless, command, shield of faith, longstriderD
Orisons Prepared: create water, light, stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 17, 2013)

*OOC:*


Just waiting for  [MENTION=6699122]Piston Honda[/MENTION] to chime in and get the initial RP for his insertion done


----------



## Piston Honda (Nov 18, 2013)

Sighting the woman's glaive and the hurrying adventurers, the man is caught off guard, he takes a step back from the trio as the man shouts at him before throwing his hands in the air, pausing in an attempt to gain his composure. "Whoa friend, weapon away, please milady. I'm new to Venza, and was simply attempting to gain the lay of the land. Care to explain why the three of you are wandering this road yourself, with apparent hostility towards a simple traveler?"

[sblock=ooc]Bluff (1d20+12=13)[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini-stats]
The Navigator
HP 9/9
AC 14 (12 Touch/12 Flat Footed)
Initiative +2
CMB +1 CMD 13
Fort: +1 Reflex: +4 Will: 0 [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Nov 18, 2013)

=== Charity, Human Female ===


Continuing to hold her weapon in the same traditional carrying presentation as before, the young woman cannot help but try to push back a chuckle, "And where would you have me put a seven foot pole arm, exactly?" Getting more serious, she starts walking purposefully towards the granary again, "Unfortunately, I have not the time to figure it out. You don't look undead--that's enough for me."

[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]
*Charity*
AC: 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +3 CMD: 14


Fort: +3 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +5
Initiative: +1


Current Weapon in Hand: Glaive
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Nov 18, 2013)

"Does the name Nessian ring a bell for you, Stranger?" Robert asks, as he thinks this man could be one of Nessian's Thug, that he send here to have an eyewitness for him to see, if those Echolon summoning really worked.


----------



## Piston Honda (Nov 18, 2013)

View attachment 59646

He looks to Robert puzzled, “Never heard it in me life, mate. Should I have?” His gaze slowly drifts to the red headed woman’s glaive, “Oh, right, apologies, love. I was more than a little startled by…wait, what's this about undead? Here?” He looks up sharply before taking a second step back, even more puzzled by what he’s stumbled upon.

[sblock=Mini-stats]
The Navigator
HP 9/9
AC 14 (12 Touch/12 Flat Footed)
Initiative +2
CMB +1 CMD 13
Fort: +1 Reflex: +4 Will: 0 [/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Nov 18, 2013)

Robert relaxes after the words of the half-elf and turns to his companions "Okay, seems to me this person is here at the wrong place in the wrong time. We should ignore him and hurry onwards."


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 18, 2013)

*Corbin, male human cleric 1*











*OOC:*


Sense Motive: 11  I can't roll to save my life! What point is min/maxing when you roll 2s?

Perception: 10. Looking around for anything odd about the granary, assuming we are there, not that Corbin would notice much with that roll.







Trusting the stranger, Corbin approaches, weapon and shield still in hand, but not menacingly. "Apologies if our trappings startled you, stranger. I am Corbin, and this is Robert and Charity, my comrades in arms. We are armed for good reason. As my companions have noted, we suspect a foul presence may be afoot. If you care for this city, perhaps you can assist us. Have you seen anything suspicious about the granary?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Corbin Elmentis
AC: 15 (8 touch, 15 flat-footed)
HP: 6/9
CMB: +0 CMD: 8
Fort: +3 Reflex: -2 Will: +7
Perception: +5
Initiative: -2
Channels Remaining: 6/7

Current Weapon in Primary Hand: Morningstar
Current Weapon/Shield in Hand: Heavy Wooden Shield
Current Armor Worn: Scale Mail

1st-Level Spells Prepared: bless, command, shield of faith, longstriderD
Orisons Prepared: create water, light, stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## Piston Honda (Nov 18, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Perception (1d20+6=13) Perception check if I might has noticed anything that might seem suspicious in hindsight, as I would have actively been observing the area.
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Nov 18, 2013)

=== Charity, Human Female ===


Charity nods curtly, adding, "We particularly suspect any threat would come from the closest shore." She continues to walk towards the granary at a brisk pace.

[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]
*Charity*
AC: 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +3 CMD: 14


Fort: +3 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +5
Initiative: +1


Current Weapon in Hand: Glaive
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 19, 2013)

None of you noticed anything unusual about the granary as you approached; were it not for Yargos' warning you'd never suspect anything was amiss.

The oversize double doors, made for the transfer of grain from storage to wagons, stand closed before you. At this time of evening the district is all but abandoned, all business being done here during the day, so there is no one to observe your actions.


----------



## Lindeloef (Nov 19, 2013)

"Hmm... those ghost could probably just pass through the walls, lets check inside if they already started the poisoning." Robert suggests and moves forward to see, if the door is locked.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 19, 2013)

Robert finds the doors unlocked; they swing easily on well oiled hinges.


----------



## Lindeloef (Nov 19, 2013)

"Shall we enter?" Robert asks and takes a good look into the probably not well lit area inside the Granary 

Checking out the inside: 1D20+7 = [17]+7 = 24


----------



## Piston Honda (Nov 19, 2013)

View attachment 59646

“I did not see anything suspicious about, but if the city is in danger, I would be obliged to offer my aid in the matter. Call me Gavin.” The Navigator does a slight half bow before noticing the other two making their way toward the granary. He draws and loads his crossbow. “It would appear your companions are eager to get inside.” He follows toward the granary doors himself. (Ghosts? Posion?) He thinks to himself on the way. (What did I just get myself into?)

[sblock=ooc] Perception (1d20+6=15) Peering into the darkness from behind Robert.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini-stats]
The Navigator / “Gavin”
HP 9/9
AC 14 (12 Touch/12 Flat Footed)
Initiative +2
CMB +1 CMD 13
Fort: +1 Reflex: +4 Will: 0 [/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 19, 2013)

*Corbin, male human cleric 1*



Corbin moves into the granary, alert for anything suspicious. "Charity, stay near me for now. Should we encounter danger, I shall cast a protective spell upon you. Everyone keep your wits about you. This place is too quiet. Perhaps our approach has already been noted..."

The cleric keeps his eyes peeled for danger.









*OOC:*


Perception as Corbin moves inside, on the lookout for hidden figures, traps, or other dangers: *9*... and my terrible rolls continue. LOL


----------



## Lindeloef (Nov 19, 2013)

*OOC:*


better you than me


----------



## Aura (Nov 20, 2013)

=== Charity, Human Female ===

Confronted with darkness, the young woman rummages through her pack, producing a small stone sheathed in light. She releases it to the side of her head and it begins to move on it's own, suspended by some presumably magical force.

Stepping in after the others, Charity peers into the darkness, glaive at the ready. "Of course, they could be corporeal... and just haven't gotten here yet," she suggests.

[sblock=ooc]
Charity deploys an ioun torch, the searches for possible enemies.

Perception roll inside granary #1: 1D20+6 = [7]+6 = 13

Additional thought: Picture presented strangely this time. I'm not sure why.

[/sblock]



[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]
*Charity*
AC: 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +3 CMD: 14


Fort: +3 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +5
Initiative: +1


Current Weapon in Hand: Glaive
Current Conditions in Effect: Ioun Torch
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 20, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Preparations underway for this encounter area. Stay tuned for further developments this evening (which likely actually means tomorrow morning, but I'll do my best to get 'em up tonight).

BTW, Charity will level up sometime during this fight due to TXP. She won't get the benefits until after the fight is over, but you can go ahead and be working on it so we can expedite the process.[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Nov 20, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]@Mowgli no "assuming you won't die in this fight *evil DM grin*" for charity? i am dissapointed...

so welcome to the level 2 club charity 
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 21, 2013)

The four of you ease your way through the huge doorway and into the granary. This room is likely the 'staging area' for loading and unloading bags of grain for shipping. There are three dead guardsmen here, cut down by bladed weapons of some sort and left to lie in their own slowly congealing blood. A very faint blood trail leads through the open door to the right, but the light from Charity's torch is reflected back dully from a wall of some sort of mist just beyond the door. The mist roils slightly, and a little of it is spilling into the room in which you stand. It's deathly quiet in here . . .

[sblock=Combat Stats]

```
[U]Combatant             AC/ T/FF     HP Taken    Condition[/U]
Charity               17/11/15      --/14      
Corbin                15/ 8/15      --/ 9      
Navigator             14/12/12      --/ 9      
Robert                17/13/14      --/22
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Nov 21, 2013)

Robert stares worrisome on the dead guards for a short moment, after that he seeks eye contact with his companions, nods and moves slowly forward towards the open door, his trusty greatsword in hands.

[sblock=Mini Stats]

Robert Kronbark
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 17/22
CMB: +6 CMD: 19
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +7
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword (mwk)

Favored Enemy: Human (+2 to attack and damage rolls)

 [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Nov 21, 2013)

=== Charity, Human Female ===

Charity kneels by each of the guards in turn, checking for signs of life. She casts as distrustful eye up at the fog bank.

[sblock=ooc]
Making sure there are none left alive, even if it seems unlikely. What weapons do they have in the way of non-reach melee?
[/sblock]

[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]
*Charity*
AC: 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +3 CMD: 14


Fort: +3 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +5
Initiative: +1


Current Weapon in Hand: Glaive
Current Conditions in Effect: Ioun Torch
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 21, 2013)

Charity finds none of the guards with life left in them. They are armed with short swords and daggers, and each has a crossbow with 10 bolts.


----------



## Piston Honda (Nov 21, 2013)

Moving as quietly as possible, The Navigator takes a moment to look over the body nearest to him. Wondering what could have done this, he kneels down and collects that guard’s bolts, feeling he may need to be more prepared. He looks to see if the guard had managed to fight back, hoping to find some blood not belonging to these men.

[sblock=OOC] Checking the guard's weapon. (1d20+6=14) If the guard had a weapon other than a crossbow in hand, looking for blood belonging to anything else.

Stealth (1d20+2=13)Trying to keep quiet.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini-stats]
The Navigator / “Gavin”
HP 9/9
AC 14 (12 Touch/12 Flat Footed)
Initiative +2
CMB +1 CMD 13
Fort: +1 Reflex: +4 Will: 0 [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Nov 22, 2013)

=== Charity, Human Female ===

"Sorry, my friend," Charity whispers to the guard as she lifts his sword quietly from the floor and tucks it under her belt. Looking up, she surveys the edge of the fog, standing back up as quietly as she can.

"Perhaps we should go in together, vision looks very.... obscured," the young guard suggests quietly, showing obvious concern.

[sblock=ooc]
Pick up a short sword, slip it under belt, stand up, speak softly.
[/sblock]


[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]
*Charity*
AC: 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +3 CMD: 14


Fort: +3 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +5
Initiative: +1


Current Weapon in Hand: Glaive
Current Conditions in Effect: Ioun Torch
Temporary items in possession: shortsword
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 22, 2013)

*Corbin, male human cleric 1*

[section]


Suspecting he may soon need a hand free, Corbin puts away his morningstar, he then intones a brief prayer, "Lady of Secrets, illuminate the implement of your servant." Corbin's shield begins to glow with a flickering light, not unlike a torch.

"So the guards are all dead. The god of death shall clearly have his due this night," he notes while Charity checks the bodies. "We should move forward, towards that trail of blood I believe. Whoever is responsible may have taken one of these guards for questioning... or something else. Everyone keep an eye out for traps or hidden assailants."








*OOC:*


Corbin will move towards the trail of blood slowly, examining the area one step at a time as he does so.
Perception: 19






[/section]
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Corbin Elmentis
AC: 15 (8 touch, 15 flat-footed)
HP: 6/9
CMB: +0 CMD: 8
Fort: +3 Reflex: -2 Will: +7
Perception: +5
Initiative: -2
Channels Remaining: 6/7

Current Weapon in Primary Hand: Empty
Current Weapon/Shield in Hand: Heavy Wooden Shield
Current Armor Worn: Scale Mail

1st-Level Spells Prepared: bless, command, shield of faith, longstriderD
Orisons Prepared: create water, light, stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Nov 23, 2013)

=== Charity, Human Female ===

Green eyes look back at the fallen before Charity proceeds. "Still," she whispers, "Just some guys, doing their jobs. Sad to see."

[sblock=ooc]
Stepping into the fog with her compatriots, trying to keep very close, and specifically checking to see if she can see the end of her glaive. If not, switch to shortsword wielded in the right and holding the glaive in the left.

Anyone know why I can't get the same results from uploaded images I have before? It's appending them to the back, now.
[/sblock]



[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]
*Charity*
AC: 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +3 CMD: 14


Fort: +3 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +5
Initiative: +1


Current Weapon in Hand: Glaive
Current Conditions in Effect: Ioun Torch
Temporary items in possession: shortsword
Items not currently in possession: none
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 24, 2013)

*OOC:*


No clue. I was having difficulty with the EN World uploader as well though and just started linking to an image in my photobucket account.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 24, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]I'll need a marching order, please.

Aura, were you attaching the pic before, or using


----------



## Piston Honda (Nov 24, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]If no one else is taking them, I lift the bolts from the other two guards, grabbing a short sword as well, not knowing what we are facing in there. And I'll be hanging behind the well-armored folks or well-armored individual. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 24, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]I figure Robert and Charity in front, Corbin and Navigator in back  Just wanted to not assume.[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Nov 25, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]
Sure, that marching order is fine.

Reminder, Charity is making sure she can see the blade of her polearm. If she can't, due to the fog, she'll assume she'll never manage to swing it before a monster steps inside her reach and switch to shortsword.

What I've been doing for pictures is clicking the icon, selecting my computer, and it loads it up. It still does, only it's kinda irritating, in a weird box and stuck at the end. I haven't tried any tags or such, I've been learning all of that as I go.
[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 25, 2013)

*OOC:*


I vote Charity up front, with Robert and the "Navigator" after while Corbin covers the rear. Corbin's not well-suited for the vanguard. Although if it is possible to walk two-abreast, Corbin would like to stay adjacent to Charity or perhaps right behind her so he can cast shield of faith on her in the opening round if it looks necessary.


----------



## Piston Honda (Nov 25, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Airwalkrr's suggestion works for me. Still trying to keep quiet in case I need to use the fog for cover. And to give a head's up, I may not be very active for the Thanksgiving weekend.[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Nov 25, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]fine by me [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Nov 26, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]
The revised suggestions on how we move are fine a well. When possible, Charity will try to be abreast of Robert, to pick up the opportunity attack as they come in. I can always step back during my action. (This assumes, of course, that I can see far enough to conduct a AoO with a reach weapon, which should be determinable by looking at the head of the glaive at full extension. If Charity can't see it, she'll switch to shortsword.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 29, 2013)

*Guardians of the Grain*

        *GM:*  OK, folks - sorry about the delay! I've got stuff set up for the next phase; here's what I'd like for you to do.

For this encounter, I've set up "Side Threads" for each of you. All of the action for this encounter will take place in these side threads. While I won't be monitoring whether or not you're looking at each others threads (there's no way for me to do so even if I wanted to) I *STRONGLY* encourage you not to, as it will detract significantly from the fun. Plus, it's a lot of dang work for me to do this this way, so I'd like for you to use it the way it's intended. *Please read only your own side thread.*

Post your actions (including speech) in your side thread. I'll post your speech to the other side threads, as well as what they can see of your actions. If this works the way I mean for it to, it'll give a good simulation of the isolation your characters are supposed to feel here.

Here are your side threads:     

Charity
Corbin
Robert
Navigator


----------



## Lindeloef (Nov 29, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]sounds really awesome. Appologies that I read the first post in Charity's thread as I thought you accidentially opened a thread instead of replying... [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 30, 2013)

*Protocol Revision - Silent Tide Side Threads*









*OOC:*



OK, some coordination is necessary for me here, in order to keep up with who's doing what and where. So here's what we'll do. I'll post your initiative order here. As each of you post your actions and speech, I'll post in the side threads and then put a cue here for the next person to act. Please wait for your cue before posting anything. It'll slow things down a little, and impose a little artificiality on the action, but I think the compromise is worth it. Much as I'm going to love seeing _*your*_ actions fall into pure chaos, I'll need to keep some order from my end.

Here's the order of actions:


Robert
Corbin
The Navigator
Charity


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 30, 2013)

[MENTION=12460]airwalkrr[/MENTION]: Corbin is up.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 3, 2013)

*GM:*  I've got airwalkrr's post for Corbin, but no time to update ATM. I'll get the update in this afternoon/evening.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 4, 2013)

[MENTION=6699122]Piston Honda[/MENTION] The Navigator is up!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 6, 2013)

[MENTION=6747658]Aura[/MENTION] Charity is up!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 9, 2013)

[MENTION=94712]Lindeloef[/MENTION]: Robert is up!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 9, 2013)

[MENTION=12460]airwalkrr[/MENTION]: Corbin is up!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 10, 2013)

[MENTION=6699122]Piston Honda[/MENTION]: The Navigator is up!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 12, 2013)

At the hospital for the imminent arrival of our second child. Internet is wonky here and things are 'Bout to get crazy anyway, so it may be a few days before I get back to my posting .


----------



## Aura (Dec 12, 2013)

[sblock=Mowgli]
We can wait until you've taken care of the important things. Thanks for letting us know.
[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 12, 2013)

*OOC:*


Congrats, Mowgli! Take your time, man.


----------



## Piston Honda (Dec 12, 2013)

Congratulations! And take your time, I'm about to be missing for Christmas traveling anyway.


----------



## Lindeloef (Dec 12, 2013)

I'll quote myself from the afk thread



Lindeloef said:


> then congratulations Mowgli


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 17, 2013)

Working on getting caught up - gotta leave here in a minute for new baby appointment and honey-do's. Hopefully I'll get a chance this evening to get the update in for this game. Thanks for all of your patience!


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 18, 2013)

*OOC:*


BTW Mowgli, when you do catch up, I would appreciate a "mention" whenever Corbin's turn is up. I have enough threads to keep open as it is.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 19, 2013)

Will do, airwalkrr.  [MENTION=6747658]Aura[/MENTION]: Charity is up!

(I put a mention in this thread for whoever's up next, so that all four of you will know where we are in the queue).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 20, 2013)

[MENTION=94712]Lindeloef[/MENTION]: Robert is up!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 21, 2013)

[MENTION=12460]airwalkrr[/MENTION]: Corbin is up!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 23, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Been thinking - I really like the Critical Hit and Critical Fumble decks from Paizo. I'd love to use both of them in this game, but wanted to check with you guys first to see if you have objections. We don't use any fumble rules here so I'd totally understand if you don't want to use that deck - though I may use it for the bad guys anyway just for kicks and giggles.

[sblock=Critical Hit Deck]For those who've never heard of them, the Critical Hit Deck _replaces_ the normal doubling/tripling/quadrupling damage of a critical hit with a random effect based on what type of damage the attack deals. Double damage weapons replace with one effect, triple damage weapons with two, and quadruple damage weapons with three separate effects. For example, let's say Joe Inquisitor confirms a crit with his longbow. Longbows are triple damage on a crit, so the GM draws two cards. In this case, the critical hit does

{{dramatic pause as Mowgli draws a couple of cards}}


Bicep Wound: Normal damage and 1d4 STR Damage, and
In a Row: Double damage to target and Normal damage to an adjacent target

So, the arrow goes through the bicep of the target, dealing double damage +1d4 STR damage, and goes on to hit an adjacent target for normal damage.

All effects wouldn't be this spectacular, but in general they're all worth the crit and (IMO) more fun than just doubling the damage.[/sblock]
[sblock=Critical Fumble Deck]This deck gives an effect for rolling a natural one on an attack. There is no confirmation roll, but there also is no doubling or tripling the effect for high crit weapons. For example, Joe Inquisitor - encouraged by his spectacular success in the previous attack - now targets a second foe but rolls a natural 01. The GM goes to his trusty Critical Fumble Deck and draws a card, and we find out that Joe strained something and picked up a case of "Archer's Elbow," and will take a -2 penalty on all ranged attacks for the next 1d4 minutes.[/sblock]
Again, while I think both are really cool I'd understand reluctance to use either - especially the Fumble deck since we don't use fumble rules - and will put one or both in place only if all four of you are in favor of it.[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Dec 23, 2013)

[sblock=Crits]
I'm happy either way, to be honest. So if it's more interesting to you and there is no opposing concerns, then I'd so go for it.

Edit: This said, Charity does much better at rolling 1's than 20's, but... oh well. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Piston Honda (Dec 23, 2013)

[sblock=Crits]Depends on how it's used. The times I've used it, only important NPCs use them on crits due to the fact that it can be a lot more likely for any old mook to crit and behead a PC than the other way around. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 23, 2013)

[sblock=Crits]No beheadings, or other instant death crits. Most impose some sort of condition or bleed damage, ability damage, etc. The two that I came up with are a good example of the upper end of the severity. That said, even a x2 Damage crit with the right weapon can be an instant death crit for a first level character.[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Dec 23, 2013)

[sblock=fumble]I am not a huge fan of fumbling. I know my history of die rolls. There are a lot of 1s among them. But if all others want that change, i won't block this change.[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Dec 27, 2013)

[sblock=Mowgli is AFK]
It was put in the general afk thread for LPF and asked that it get relayed here. Mowgli hopes to return soon. I'm guessing a combination of holidays and new member of the family. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 29, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]I'm back now. Looks like I'll be using the Critical Hit deck for all and sundry, and the Critical Fumble deck for the bad guys only.[/sblock]

I'll give  [MENTION=12460]airwalkrr[/MENTION] a bit more time to post both his opinion of the decks and Corbin's action.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 8, 2014)

Airwalkrr hasn't been on - or at least active - since 12/20, either in this game or in the RotRL game he was GMing. I'll move us forward over the weekend.


----------



## Aura (Jan 8, 2014)

[sblock=Post Holiday Restart]
No worries, I'll keep an eye out for your next post, Mowgli. I'm pretty sure Lindeloef has been active, but we might want to see if Piston Honda is back from holiday as well.
[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Jan 8, 2014)

[sblock=Blablabla]Yeah, me is active. Once things are going again, I probably need to read the whole thread again to see what was actually going on ^^[/sblock]


----------



## Piston Honda (Jan 10, 2014)

[sblock=here] I've been around, been sick this week though but here now, thanks sub zero wind chill.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 13, 2014)

[sblock=Events Recap]
OK, this is pretty simple:

Parnham Pelligrew, the owner and curator of a small museum in Venza, hired you to find a book that has disappeared from his collection. He pointed you to Yargos Gill, a scholar who was researching the book for him.

You tracked down Yargos on a cliffside where he and his drinking buddies were about to be tossed in chains into the ocean. You rescued him handily, and he (at least partially) convinced you that the book is a code book that contains the key to starting off an ages dead invasion of Venza. He started that invasion off in an attempt to "test" the codes, having every intention of stopping it as well. But the book was stolen from him by a minor local crime lord who wants to use it to blackmail the other crime bosses into giving him control of Venza's underworld.

Just as you set off to find a purveyor of information known as "Grandmaster Torch," Yargos noticed a signal being given that is to start the first part of the invasion - the poisoning of Venza's grain supply.

You've made your way to the largest granary in Venza, where you stumbled across and recruited another adventurer known as The Navigator. The four of you went inside, and discovered that the building is filled with dense, unnatural fog. You are currently groping your way 'round in the soup, trying to stop the sabotage and not get lost or killed.

I'm about to post Corbin the Cleric's last action for this adventure (unless airwalkrr makes a reappearance at some point), and we'll proceed.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 13, 2014)

[MENTION=6699122]Piston Honda[/MENTION]: The Navigator is up!









*OOC:*


New Order of Action:

Robert
The Navigator
Charity


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 15, 2014)

Airwalkrr is sick/out of action for a bit. Rather than RP Corbin (overtaxing my already well taxed mind) I've pulled him out. You're welcome to return whenever you're up and around again, airwalkrr. Corbin's getting TXP, and if he returns in time to make significant contribution to this encounter he'll get XP for it as well.

 [MENTION=6747658]Aura[/MENTION]: Charity is up!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 17, 2014)

[MENTION=94712]Lindeloef[/MENTION]: Robert is up!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 17, 2014)

[MENTION=6699122]Piston Honda[/MENTION]: The Navigator is up!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 21, 2014)

[MENTION=6747658]Aura[/MENTION]: Charity is up!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 22, 2014)

Rendering behind the scenes . . .


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 22, 2014)

And that brings us back 'round to   [MENTION=94712]Lindeloef[/MENTION]/Robert!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 24, 2014)

Whew! Sorry that took a couple of days longer than I expected.  [MENTION=6747658]Aura[/MENTION], Charity is up.

Time for some feedback, too - is this going OK for y'all? Taking into account the unavoidable delays for childbirth and airwalkrr's pneumonia (still waiting for him to rejoin, BTW), is the "feel" and the tactical challenge of doing this encounter this way enough to offset the reduced pace?


----------



## Lindeloef (Jan 24, 2014)

[sblock=feedback]
it's cool. Maybe its a bit overwhelming to make your action clear (or it is just me with english not being my motherlanguage). Cause you have to state what you do if the situation will change from the next revealed scene. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jan 24, 2014)

[sblock=feedback]
The current encounter has the quality of being both challenging and somewhat frustrating at the same time. I have a natural tendency to view my character in the group context, and current conditions tend to work against that. Largely blocking multiple senses at the same time will do that.

Your GM style is overall good. In terms of things I normally think about with a GM, you're doing well in areas like interesting description, NPC portrayal/roleplay, and quick'n'fair rules execution. Doing good. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Piston Honda (Jan 24, 2014)

[sblock=feedback]Personally I like the feel of the encounter, it’s nerve-wracking, which it should be . With the holidays and being quite busy with work/life/etc., the reduced pace doesn’t bother me a whole lot. I haven’t been with the group long enough to give as in-depth feedback as Aura, but I’m having fun.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 24, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Onward we go then - thanks for the feedback![/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 25, 2014)

[MENTION=94712]Lindeloef[/MENTION]: Robert is up!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 25, 2014)

[MENTION=6699122]Piston Honda[/MENTION]: The Navigator is up!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 28, 2014)

[MENTION=6747658]Aura[/MENTION]: Back 'round to Charity!









*OOC:*


Order of Action:

Robert
The Navigator
Charity


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 28, 2014)

*OOC:*


Unless the pneumonia flares up again or some other act of God occurs I am back. Been catching up on the posts and have some thoughts.

Re: Critical Hit and Critical Fumble decks. I would have to vote a hard no on both of these. Things like this introduce randomness, and anything that introduces randomness is generally bad for the players. This is by virtue of the fact that players are more likely to suffer long-term effects of the randomness. For example, it doesn't matter much if a mook suffers 1d4 Str damage. He is meant to die. Even a major NPC or "boss" type monster won't be affected by the negative repercussions of such a thing for longer than 1 encounter in all likelihood. I know they look like they can spice things up on the face of things, but it has been my universal experience that such things are bad for players any time I have used them or seen them used. So I am decidedly against such things.

Re: feedback on the "fog" encounter. I don't have much to say about the style itself, but I will note that when I last posted, it seemed like we were going quite a long time without anything of note happening, even by PBP standards. I'll have to take a look at Corbin's thread, which I have yet to do, to see if anything has actually happened yet, but I've basically just been repeating the same action over and over.


----------



## Aura (Jan 29, 2014)

[sblock=airwalkrr]
Welcome back, and hope things continue to improve for you.

Oh, and it's my turn.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 29, 2014)

*And . . . he's back! Welcome!*

[sblock=Welcome back, airwalkrr!]I've got Corbin parked outside 'collecting himself' to head back in when he can.

Vote heard and acknowledged regarding the Crit/Fumble Decks - per my original post regarding this issue, as even one of you is against I won't be using them.

Feedback regarding the post style received and appreciated! It does go slower this way, as I can typically get only one characters actions resolved a day. There are a few things the party can do to get to the 'encounter' parts of the encounter a little faster - they've started down that path with their last few actions.

Again, welcome back! Glad the pneumonia is resolving/resolved.[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Order of Action:

Robert
The Navigator
Charity
Corbin







As usual, as soon as I resolve the current action, I'll post a mention in this thread to prompt the next actor.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 29, 2014)

[MENTION=12460]airwalkrr[/MENTION]: Corbin is up!


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 1, 2014)

Corbin is updated. Sorry for the delay. Had a couple bad days. Still working on full recovery so I appreciate it if you guys bear with me.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 3, 2014)

Bearing with, airwalkrr.

I've got both Corbin's and Robert's actions, so there are two rounds of updates incoming. I'll post here as usual when ready for the next action.


----------



## Lindeloef (Feb 3, 2014)

*OOC:*


gute Genesung airwalkrr!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 3, 2014)

Corbin's and Robert's actions resolved. Back to  [MENTION=6699122]Piston Honda[/MENTION] & The Navigator.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 6, 2014)

[MENTION=6747658]Aura[/MENTION]: Charity is up!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 7, 2014)

[MENTION=12460]airwalkrr[/MENTION]: We're back to Corbin!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 7, 2014)

*GM:*  Actually, everyone except Lindeloef hang tight for a "minute." I'm waiting on a response from Robert that will likely lead to a map change before Corbin acts.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 8, 2014)

*GM:*  All of you are now in one place, and each of you can see the other. So long as you remain  here, we'll post in this thread. Once you begin actions that involve moving through the fog, we'll go back to the individual threads.


----------



## Aura (Feb 8, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]
Just checking, Mowgli, but nothing has changed in terms of what we need to do, here. Kill the undead before they poison the grain. Or am I mistaken?
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 8, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]That's correct - very simple in essence. Kill the undead before they spoil a major part of the city's food supply.[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Feb 8, 2014)

=== Charity, Human Female
(This art was done by Mowgli, thought you'd all like to see it) ===



The redhead takes a deep breath as the group comes together. "OK, looks like it's even harder to keep together than we first thought. I'll go first… I think everyone can keep up with me."

Charity starts heading west to get around the bannister to the stairs, glaive unceremoniously scraping on the floor. "Up the stairs seems like the next move. Keep talking, it lets us know if the undead are upon us."

[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]
*Charity*
AC: 19 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +3 CMD: 14


Fort: +3 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +5
Initiative: +1


Current Weapon in Hand: Shortsword(right), Glaive(unwielded,left)
Current Conditions in Effect: Ioun Torch, Shield of Faith (3 rounds, added in)
Temporary items in possession: shortsword
Items not currently in possession: Silk Rope
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Feb 9, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]Quick question: are we still in an encounter/using initiative? I'm a bit confused.[/sblock]


----------



## Piston Honda (Feb 9, 2014)

"Well, I'd very much prefer to at least know people are close by next time one of those..._things_ appears."

The Navigator follows close behind Charity.

[sblock=Mini-stats]
The Navigator / “Gavin”
HP 9/9
AC 14 (12 Touch/12 Flat Footed)
Initiative +2
CMB +1 CMD 13
Fort: +1 Reflex: +4 Will: 0 [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 12, 2014)

[sblock=OOC/Initiative]The main reason I was keeping you all in initiative order even though you weren't actively fighting was so I could keep what was happening when straight in my head for the separate threads. If everyone is moving together I think we can keep the action here and allow free-style posting, until there's an actual combat. That should allow us to pick up the pace a bit as well. I'll let you know when it's time to move back to individual threads, based either on your actions or on being about to enter combat. Sound good? If anyone has better ideas feel free to chime in; if not, let's keep the action going!

Charity and The Navigator have headed 'round and up the stairs in the SE corner - just need to know what Corbin and Robert are doing.[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Feb 12, 2014)

"Sounds like a plan" Robert says following his companions."How many of those ghost thingies have you encountered and slain?"


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 12, 2014)

*OOC:*


Sorry, a bit delinquent in posting. I need to get bavk in the habit of regularpowting.






"I will stick close to Charity and assist her. But we should all br close together. This place is clearly meant to confuse us with this magical fog. While haste is important, we will do the city no good if we are separated and die."









*OOC:*


Corbin keeps up with the others, morningstar in one hand, shield in the other. Since he had longstrider active his speed is currently 35'. He should have no difficulty keeping up.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 13, 2014)

The group makes its way up the stairs, sticking tightly together now. At the top there is a trap door; grain dust drifts down as Charity pushes it open and pokes her head up and into the granary's main storage area. The room is filled with piles of grain, most of them significantly higher than Charity's head. There doesn't appear to be any way to navigate around the vast chamber.


----------



## Aura (Feb 13, 2014)

[sblock=I'm confused]
Mowgli, I'm not sure what you mean by there being no way to navigate the chamber. Do you mean there is also fog and we can't see well, or that the piles of grain stretch to the wall and there is no path through, or something else?
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 13, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]The entire floor is covered with piles of grain; it's possible, I guess, that something that didn't have to breath could be making its way through the piles, but there's no way for the party to explore the room - it's simply piled too high. There is no fog here.[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Feb 13, 2014)

=== Charity, Human Female ===


"We only got one of the beasts, Robert," Charity comments, as she reaches the top of the stairs and sees little more than large piles of grin. She looks at the room with a critical eye, before turning around and heading back down the stairs. "They don't seem to be here. How about we go back to first floor and keep following the wall, see what turns up? I figure there are more since this weird fog isn't letting up."

[sblock=ooc]Continuing lots of chatter as I look at the piles of grain for movement. Assuming I see none, turn, go back down stairs, turn east, head to the wall, then turn north.[/sblock]

[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 19 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +3 CMD: 14


Fort: +3 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +5
Initiative: +1


Current Weapon in Hand: Shortsword(right), Glaive(unwielded,left)
Current Conditions in Effect: Ioun Torch, Shield of Faith (2 rounds, added in)
Temporary items in possession: shortsword
Items not currently in possession: Silk Rope
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 14, 2014)

"That plan is agreeable to me," Corbin says, heading down the stairs and following Charity and the others. He keeps his morningstar and shield ready, darting his eyes back and forth to watch his flanks.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 15, 2014)

The group does an about face on the stairs and makes it's way back down and around, retracing your route and using the wall for a reference. Soon enough you find yourselves gathered on the east wall of the structure, peering into the fog and plotting your next move.

[sblock=OOC]I'm making some assumptions here - primarily that for now you'll be sticking together - and posting a "group move" w/ my best guess as to your desired positions once someone posts their movement, primarily to move things along a little by not waiting for all four of you to post "I'll go along with the group" at each and every step. If anyone wants to break off from the group or would rather I not make that assumption just post to let me know. Otherwise, feel free to post speech and RP as desired.

A couple of other notes - though it feels like forever, it's only been a couple of minutes you guys have been inside. And it's been long enough since I asked that I've forgotten the answer - what are the light sources?[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Feb 15, 2014)

=== Charity, Human Female ===





The temple guard continues, pushing herself to continue as quickly as possible, "Let's see, I think some sort of divider wall here-ish or so… around it…" Shooting glances back at the group as she presses on, making sure nobody is getting left behind, she continues, "All I can figure is to finish sweeping out in this fashion, hoping we find the last of them, then report back to the old man and the White Cloaks."
[sblock=ooc]Charity is double moving as best she can with the environmental restrictions, so long as it seems others can keep up. She's following the right wall, although if memory serves there is a spur coming up… just go around and continue. Her light source is an Ioun Torch. One of the joys of having a partial adventure finished. [/sblock]
[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 19 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +3 CMD: 14


Fort: +3 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +5
Initiative: +1


Current Weapon in Hand: Shortsword(right), Glaive(unwielded,left)
Current Conditions in Effect: Ioun Torch, Shield of Faith (1 rounds, added in)
Temporary items in possession: shortsword
Items not currently in possession: Silk Rope
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 15, 2014)

*Corbin Elmentis, human cleric 1 of Issolatha*

"Keep pressing forward, Charity. I have your back," Corbin says quietly. Then, more broadly to the group, "I don't know if you have noticed such, but if there is any maze-like quality to this place, it would be best if we chose a side of the wall and stuck to it so that we do not get lost. We used to play a maze game when I was a child, and I learned early on it was a certain way to ensure you found the end. It will also most likely assure that we cover the entire area."







*OOC:*


I didn't think to note it before, but as soon as he became separated from the group, Corbin would have cast light on his shield.


----------



## Lindeloef (Feb 15, 2014)

"Sounds good Corbin. Does anyone remember if the old Fart said anything about numbers of those Ghost thingies? We have encountered two of them, I doubt we got rid of them all." Robert comments while keeping pace with Aura.


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 15, 2014)

"I'm surprised the lunatic managed to get out as much coherent language as he did. I'm fairly certain he did not mention numbers. Just 'dooom' and such, which I am still not convinced this is. Hauntings are far more common than many folks realize," Corbin states unequivocally. "I still haven't seen anything to indicate to me that these are dead poisoners carrying out an unfinished task from their former lives. All I've recovered from one of the corpses is a rusty sickle. Have any of you seen any poison?"


----------



## Lindeloef (Feb 16, 2014)

"No I have not. Though I was really distracted with the absent of sound and didn't look for any poison. Does any of you know, if this fog has any magical properties? I was wondering if we breathe in some crap thanks to this fog..."


----------



## Aura (Feb 16, 2014)

=== Charity, Human Female ===


"All things considered," the redhead starts, "I don't know how to tell poison fog from regular fog. Hasn't poisoned anyone so far. Although… doesn't seem natural, either." She presses on.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 18, 2014)

You make your way on 'round the wall, conversing about the nature of the fog and of the creatures you're battling, and of whether or not the old man who sent you on this errand is mad as a hatter. Almost as soon as  you turn the corner and begin moving west, you're slogging through shin high grain once more.

[sblock=OOC]Doorway opens to the north, and the wall continues on to the east. Your plan, as I understand it, calls for turning north (through the doorway) and continuing to keep the wall on your right. Just wanted to make sure that's what you want.[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Feb 19, 2014)

=== Charity, Human Female ===





Although still progressing with the right wall concept, the flame haired woman seems unsure if it's good to get bogged down, "Do ya all think they undead would slog through the grain, or just take the easiest path? I'm gonna get slowed to a crawl before most of ya… bein' shorter and heavier armored." Charity keeps pushing ahead even as the group considers options, obviously hurried.

[sblock=ooc]Depending on what the others think, Charity will continue to run the right wall or start treating deep grain as if it were a wall and follow the same concept.[/sblock]

[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +3 CMD: 14


Fort: +3 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +5
Initiative: +1


Current Weapon in Hand: Shortsword(right), Glaive(unwielded,left)
Current Conditions in Effect: Ioun Torch
Temporary items in possession: shortsword
Items not currently in possession: Silk Rope
Items depleted: none
[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Feb 19, 2014)

"I am not keen on getting grain in my boots so I vote for the easiest path. On that note, can those ghost thingies phase through objects like walls or grain? Could you observe anything from that one you encountered? I fought mine in the middle of the room so no special stuff I could observe... besides the silencing bullcrap."


----------



## Piston Honda (Feb 19, 2014)

"I'm afraid the one who attacked me was in the center of the room as well. I never even saw where it came from."


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 20, 2014)

"I doubt we will find much sifting through grain anyway. Perhaps we move with the same intent, treating large stacks of grain as a wall and keeping it to our right?" Corbin proposes his idea as something of a question to the group. "As for the beast Charity and I encountered, well, she can tell you more than I can. I shan't be so craven forthwith."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 21, 2014)

The grain is piled all the way to the wall here. You begin making your way around, slogging through the grain along the wall to your right. About halfway through Corbin's last sentence, the priest's words are cut off suddenly . . .

        *GM:*  Back to individual threads, if you please! (I'm headed over there now to do the posts, but it may take a bit. I'll put up a new post here when they're all ready).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 21, 2014)

And . . . we're off! For this first bit at least, everyone go ahead and post your actions in your individual threads . . . I'm going to see if I can sort them out that way and save us a little time while still preserving the _feel_ of the fog and silence.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 25, 2014)

*GM:*  OK, just need a round's worth of actions from  [MENTION=12460]airwalkrr[/MENTION] Corbin.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 26, 2014)

Even as Robert and The Navigator are moving to help Corbin brings his morningstar to bear, leveling  a crushing blow on the skull of the skeleton before him. This one, too, crumples to the ground in a pile of bones and rotting cloth. Once more, everyone can hear . . .







        *GM:*  And we're back to the main thread for now. The encounter is still active, but that 'sub-combat' is over so post free-form.


----------



## Aura (Feb 26, 2014)

[sblock=Question]So is the token at M-15 an active monster, or the one Corbin destroyed?[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Feb 26, 2014)

"So another two of those things, or were there more? They are kind of annoying with their silence horse crap." Robert spits on the ground. "With a total of five that we killed, there shouldn't be much of those left. The old fart said that those were from an advance party."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 26, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]It's the one Corbin destroyed. Hard to see the red skull (my "Dead" marker) on it with the fog, I know.[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Feb 27, 2014)

=== Charity, Human Female ===


The return of sound makes it obvious her heavier armor and shorter stature is making it difficult to wade through the piles of grain. Nonetheless, Charity presses on, her speech a little breathy, "Think I see an opening to tha north… less grain… mebbe we can find the north wall there. Then into the west side? Haven't even been over ther yet." Stepping by Robert, the long haired guard investigates the possibility.

[sblock=action]Not taking off at full speed this move, but a single move: M-15 (double cost), N-16, then hopefully N-17.[/sblock]

[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +3 CMD: 14


Fort: +3 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +5
Initiative: +1


Current Weapon in Hand: Shortsword(right), Glaive(unwielded,left)
Current Conditions in Effect: Ioun Torch
Temporary items in possession: shortsword
Items not currently in possession: Silk Rope
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 27, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Everyone tagging along with Charity?[/sblock]


----------



## Piston Honda (Feb 27, 2014)

The Navigator follows close behind, chattering away in case the silence comes once more.


----------



## Lindeloef (Feb 28, 2014)

"Don't run too far off, Charity. It would be annoying to find you in this mist again." Robert says and follows Aura and the Navigator.
"By the way, did I ask you how you got your name, Navigator? Any interesting story to follow up that name?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 28, 2014)

You make your way through the grain, heading for the north wall and chatting calmly amongst yourselves. To your dismay, the going does not get any easier; from the amount of grain on the floor it appears they were preparing to load up a shipment tomorrow.


----------



## Aura (Mar 1, 2014)

=== Charity, Human Female ===


Seeing little option open, Charity continues to press onward, in a somewhat north-western direction, trying to follow the path of least resistance and shallow grain. "Don't worry, Robert… couldn't run away from you guys if I tried." She stops a moment before continuing, muttering under her breath, "Great… some's slipped into my boots now…"

[sblock=move]Charity is continuing to move, whatever north, west, and northwest moves seem passable, making decisions as new information is presented. I hope it's ok to state move like that.[/sblock]

[sblock=Lindeloef]







Lindeloef said:


> "Don't run too far off, Aura..."



Who? 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +3 CMD: 14


Fort: +3 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +5
Initiative: +1


Current Weapon in Hand: Shortsword(right), Glaive(unwielded,left)
Current Conditions in Effect: Ioun Torch
Temporary items in possession: shortsword
Items not currently in possession: Silk Rope
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## Piston Honda (Mar 3, 2014)

"Oh, Gavin's an old family name, I know my great-great uncle went by it. Father's side of course, Elves would scoff at such a crude name. You know how they are." He smiles, though it's hard to see in the low light.

[sblock=Lindeloef]Sorry, that name hasn't been mentioned. [/sblock]
[sblock=Mini stats]
The Navigator / “Gavin”
HP 9/9
AC 14 (12 Touch/12 Flat Footed)
Initiative +2
CMB +1 CMD 13
Fort: +1 Reflex: +4 Will: 0
In Hand: Short Sword
[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Mar 3, 2014)

[sblock=Names]Man, me and my name memory.... Sorry[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 3, 2014)

[sblock=OOC/Names]I'll take the hit for 'The Navigator.' I made a judgement call to list him under that name on maps and in posts to match his Wiki/"Official" name, rather than as Gavin. Update coming in a bit . . .[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 3, 2014)

The slog through the grain continues . . . from the level in here compared to the level in the room to the south, it appears as though the majority of the grain to be shipped out next is piled here.

[sblock=OOC]Gave you two rounds worth of movement this time.[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Mar 4, 2014)

=== Charity, Human Female ===


Finally coming to the north wall, the temple guard stops, her hand on the wall. "OK… umm, up the stairs again to make sure none are up there, or other direction? Sorry if I got a little… disoriented… back there."

[sblock=move]Take one step north and inquire about how to proceed.[/sblock]

[sblock=apologies]I've been having trouble getting my mind around what to do, but I just realized that the lighter tan squares in the grain pile is not shallow grain. I was thinking it was and trying those squares out, hopping they'd lead to a path through it… and probably making the entire escapade more difficult than it ever had to be. Perhaps I'm the type that can't see the forest for the trees. In any case, I'm really sorry for that.[/sblock]

[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +3 CMD: 14


Fort: +3 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +5
Initiative: +1


Current Weapon in Hand: Shortsword(right), Glaive(unwielded,left)
Current Conditions in Effect: Ioun Torch
Temporary items in possession: shortsword
Items not currently in possession: Silk Rope
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 4, 2014)

[sblock=Re: Apologies]Lighter squares are something altogether different, but the difference isn't less grain . . . nobody's looked in the right place to figure out what they are yet . Since there's no perceptible difference in the grain I should likely have changed the map a little to make them look like all the rest, but I was thinking the difference might prompt you to look around a little and possibly get an edge. Now that I've given you that little hint, I'll for sure leave 'em there .[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Mar 6, 2014)

[sblock=next move]If nobody objects, I can make the left/right decision (I'm more in favor of checking the upstairs real quick making sure there isn't anything sneaking up on us from up there, it's probably a dead end like the other stairs up), but I just wanted to make sure I wasn't rushing anyone's responses. The last thing I want to do is dictate everything we do.[/sblock]


----------



## Piston Honda (Mar 6, 2014)

The Navigator takes a moment to have a look around the grain for anything unusual.

[sblock=Actions]
Perception check = 26; Perception Check (1d20+6=26)[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]Hooray, a good roll, I'm fine with you making the move decisions. I'm going to be on vacation until Monday anyway, so I won't be able to do anything. Sorry if combat comes up, I'd probably miss anyway. Stupid rolls. *Grumble*[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 6, 2014)

Something's tickling Gavin's 'spidey-senses,' and he takes a careful look around. Now that the fog has receded a little, he notices that the grain piles are a little higher in a regular pattern across the floor. Looking up, he sees what appear to be counter-weighted trap doors in the ceiling with hooks that could be snagged with something like a boatman's gaffe.

Charity takes a moment to pop up the stairs in the northwest corner to see what she can see - the view in the upper room is remarkably similar to that from the other stairs she climbed. She heads back down and makes her report . . .


----------



## Aura (Mar 7, 2014)

=== Charity, Human Female ===


Coming back from the stairs, Red looks a little concerned. "Not sure how to tell if we're helping, fog's a little thinner though. However, the entire west side is still unexplored, I'm thinking we need to look there first? Other ideas?" She tucks the shortsword under her belt then tentatively starts working her way east along the north wall, turning south when she reaches the partition, looking back to the group.

[sblock=move]Stow the sword for now and go back to 2h wielding the pole arm. Maybe it will be usable now… not sure. Pretty much follow the wall more as best as I can and stay open to ideas from others. Making no attempt to be quiet, particularly since sound seems to be on our side.

I had considered an overhead grain door as a way of moving it from one level to another, but wasn't sure if they'd have a grid of them. Oh well… guess so.[/sblock]

[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +3 CMD: 14


Fort: +3 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +5
Initiative: +1


Current Weapon in Hand: Glaive
Current Conditions in Effect: Ioun Torch
Temporary items in possession: shortsword
Items not currently in possession: Silk Rope
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Mar 11, 2014)

[sblock="ooc"]Hi guys, sorry for the inactivity but my mother had to go to the hospital and therefore i am a bit distracted[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 11, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Not a problem, Lindeloef - hope everything is OK! I'm a little out of sorts as well (posting-wise), as my wife just went back to work after her maternity leave and we're trying to adjust our schedules to accommodate the new drain on our time.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 17, 2014)

You make your way behind Charity's leadership around the wall and to the opening in the western side of this room. The grain here is still deep, and you're having just as much trouble wading through as ever. Your friendly chatter continues.


----------



## Aura (Mar 17, 2014)

=== Charity, Human Female ===


Long red tresses swish back and forth and Charity looks into the room behind the group, then into the one before us. She speaks with some reservation, "The fog seems to be a localized effect; the room behind us is wholly visible but this next one is still obscured," she draws out the fallen guard's shortsword once again and turns the corner, leading north along the wall. "Perhaps the design is symmetric. Check it the same way?"

[sblock=actions]Move I-19 north to I-23, then west along wall, hoping to find stairs. Seems the best chances of finding shallow grain are at the edges. Depending on how much Mowgli wishes to resolve, if it is symmetric the plan, barring differing input from other players, is to make sure noting is on level 2, follow the stairs down south along the west wall. It's turning into a very systematic run-the-walls search now that we have an idea of the layout.

I assume my old level 1 stat blocks should be used until your official ring-the-bell end of encounter.[/sblock]

[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +3 CMD: 14


Fort: +3 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +5
Initiative: +1


Current Weapon in Hand: Shortsword(right), Glaive(unwielded,left)
Current Conditions in Effect: Ioun Torch
Temporary items in possession: shortsword
Items not currently in possession: Silk Rope
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 18, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Just giving the others a chance to chime in.[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Mar 18, 2014)

"I think we don't have anything other good options, so lets finish this floor."


----------



## Piston Honda (Mar 19, 2014)

"Well, where would they attempt to poison the grain? None of you are granary experts? I'm a man of the sea meself, the extent of my familiarity with grain is mainly stale bread or brewed into cheap drink."


----------



## Aura (Mar 19, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
Charity thinks a moment, still plodding along, "Hunh. Well, maybe they could drop it from above, but checking…" *huff* "upstairs hadn't helped yet. Not sure."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 19, 2014)

As Charity steps through the doorway, her voice is cut off mid-sentence. Robert, who's stepped up to follow her through, sees her reel as rusty blades slash out from both sides of the door.

[sblock=OOC]Gonna try this one without splitting up into individual threads. I'll see if I can explain the situation accurately so that everyone can RP appropriately.

Previous map is basically correct, with Charity at I19 and Robert at J19. It's difficult terrain, so no 5' Steps.

Charity is attacked from each side by agents lying in wait (both hit, for a whopping 5 points of damage!). Neither she nor Robert can be heard; Robert can see that she's engaged with enemies on each side of the door, but to Gavin and Corbin she has disappeared into the fog.

Echelon AC is 12, and they each have 9 HP. DR 5/Bludgeoning, so if you're not using something blunt subtract 5 from the damage of each attack.

Party is up![/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Mar 19, 2014)

*OOC:*


So I assume there is an echolon in I19 or else I move next to it







Seeing the Ghostly figures returning, Robert swings his greatsword again to send them to their sweet death.

[sblock="attack"]Attack vs ghosty thing: 1D20+7 = [17]+7 = 24
 2D6+6 = [1, 4]+6 = 11
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]

Robert Kronbark
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 15/22
CMB: +6 CMD: 19
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +7
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword (mwk)

Favored Enemy: Human (+2 to attack and damage rolls)

 [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 19, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Charity's in I19. Echelon Agents would be in I18 or I20.[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Mar 19, 2014)

[sblock="ooc"]then I attack the I20 one. but not sure where I18 is. That number is missing on the map [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 19, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Well I'll be . . . so it is! I17 then .[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Mar 19, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
With an opponent on each side of her and no ability to move without becoming vulnerable to attack, the young guard falls back on her training. Using the glaive as an offhand blocking stick, she starts fighting a defensive battle while her comrades strike true.

[sblock=actions]Charity fights defensively, +2 AC/-4 attack. Technically the glaive isn't needed to do so, it's just a convenient explanation for how she's going about it. Adding in -1 for power attack brings her to a whopping -5. Same one that Robert just hit, assuming it's still up (I think it is, when the -5 comes into play). We'll see how this goes:
Shortsword Defensive Power Attack on I20 with damage penalty: 1D20-2 = [2]-2 = 0
1D6-1 = [6]-1 = 5

Hmmm, wouldn't have hit, anyway. Oh well.[/sblock]


[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 19 (18 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 9/14
CMB: +3 CMD: 14


Fort: +3 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +5
Initiative: +1


Current Weapon in Hand: Shortsword(right), Glaive(unwielded,left)
Current Conditions in Effect: Fighting Defensively (AC added in), Ioun Torch
Temporary items in possession: shortsword
Items not currently in possession: Silk Rope
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## Piston Honda (Mar 20, 2014)

The Navigator notices the others enveloped in the silence, and sees Robert swing his sword. "Oh no." The Navigator steps forward, hoping to see what it is Robert is attacking. 

[sblock=OOC action]Move to J20, can't really tell if I would be able to do attempt to attack from that position, the wall looks like it's only about halfway through the square.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini-stats]
The Navigator / “Gavin”
HP 9/9
AC 14 (12 Touch/12 Flat Footed)
Initiative +2
CMB +1 CMD 13
Fort: +1 Reflex: +4 Will: 0
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 24, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]My mistake, folks. It's what I get for responding quickly from work rather than taking my time . . .  The baddies are in row H, rather than row I. So, as things now stand, only Charity is in a position to hit 'em. And she did not .

You may revise your actions as you wish, given the new information. (Even in difficult terrain you can move through a square occupied by a friendly, so if you wish to draw AoOs you could get into the fight.)

Also,  [MENTION=12460]airwalkrr[/MENTION], Corbin can level up as of the 19th.[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Mar 24, 2014)

[sblock="ooc"]Can Robert get to H20? if so just use the attack from before against the G20 guy[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Mar 24, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]My actions, and missing, still work in the new positioning. With Robert moving in and cutting off the flank position, I'm going to be in a much better position, anyway.

BTW, Lindeloef, I think you may have referenced the wrong columns in the coordinates you gave.[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Mar 24, 2014)

[sblock="ooc"]Yeah you are right aura ^^ I meant I and H[/sblock]


----------



## Piston Honda (Mar 24, 2014)

The Navigator moves ahead, attempting to help, he slashes at an Echelon Agent, connecting but the attack does not seem to hinder it.

[sblock=Actions]
Move to I17, attack agent at G17, successful hit, damage negated by DR.

Attack Rolls (1d20+1=14, 1d6+1=3)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
The Navigator
HP 9/9
AC 14 (12 Touch/12 Flat Footed)
Initiative +2
CMB +1 CMD 13
Fort: +1 Reflex: +4 Will: 0[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 25, 2014)

The group moves in to attack the skeletal remains of the long dead invasion force, and is partly effective. Robert's greatsword rattles the bones of his foe, though Charity and Gavin prove to be not quite as effective as the warrior. From the back ranks, Corbin calls on the powers of the divine and sends a wave of holy energy crashing over the creatures. The one struck by Robert collapses in a pile of rag and bone; the one facing Gavin and Charity counterattacks ferociously, scoring a deep line across Gavin's chest with his rusty sickle.

[sblock=OOC]Though it's not marked on the map, the Echelon in H20 is dead. Gavin takes 6 points of damage. Party is up![/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Mar 25, 2014)

[sblock="actions"]Robert moves to H19 to attack the eicholon at H17

Attack vs ghosty thing: 1D20+7 = [1]+7 = 8
 2D6+6 = [1, 4]+6 = 11


[/sblock]

Robert moves onwards to the next foe, swinging his trusty sword but the Ghostly figure evades his attack with ease.


[sblock=Mini Stats]

Robert Kronbark
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 15/22
CMB: +6 CMD: 19
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +7
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword (mwk)

Favored Enemy: Human (+2 to attack and damage rolls)

 [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Mar 25, 2014)

Charity, Human Female


Shifting back into a more aggressive stance, guard training pays off as Charity connects solidly with the monster. However, she doesn't look too pleased--despite the solid feel of the shot, it just doesn't cut into the creature very well. Her lips move as if muttering something, suppressed by the unnatural silence.

Her green eyes show definite concern as Charity waves Gavin away from the beast with her pole arm.

[sblock=actions]Strike undead monster with Power Attack at H17. After 5 DR, still gets 4 damage. Got a crit check, but it failed. That would have killed it.
As for waving Gavin off the way she did, I'm operating on the assumption that 6 pts on him looks like a serious wound. I'm also assuming that after seeing Gavin's blade do virtually nothing and mine do rather light damage, Charity can tell something is amiss.
Shortsword Power Attack on H17 with DR penalty: 1D20+2 = [19]+2 = 21
1D6-1 = [5]-1 = 4

Crit Confirm Shortsword Power Attack on H17: 1D20+2 = [2]+2 = 4
1D6+4 = [2]+4 = 6
[/sblock]
[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 9/14
CMB: +3 CMD: 14


Fort: +3 Reflex: +2 Will: +3
Perception: +6 Sense Motive: +5
Initiative: +1


Current Weapon in Hand: Shortsword(right), Glaive(unwielded,left)
Current Conditions in Effect: Ioun Torch
Temporary items in possession: shortsword
Items not currently in possession: Silk Rope
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 26, 2014)

Charity waves Gavin away from the Echelon operative before she realizes that her words are actually sounding out through the fog-drenched air once more, and that her foe is crumpling to the grain. Once more, the group has put down a pair of the monsters from the past.


----------



## Aura (Mar 27, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
Muttering in a barbarian tongue as the undead monster dies, Charity comes to the sudden realization she can hear herself… and quickly stops. Looking sheepishly at the group, she simply states, "Oh, sorry about that… seems we got them. Gavin, are you alright?" Adrenaline fading quickly, she winces in pain and covers the wound on her side with her hand instinctively.

[sblock=GM]I'm working under the assumption Charity is 1st level until the encounter is considered complete by you, so still 1st level at this point.[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Mar 27, 2014)

"Man those are annoying. Is there anyway to tell if all are gone? Can those move through Walls?" Robert asks once his voice is back. "Oh and everyone alright?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 27, 2014)

[sblock=Aura/Lindeloef]Go ahead and use your leveled up stats. I hate to deprive you any longer [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Mar 28, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
Slipping the shortsword under her belt, a somewhat fatigued Charity pulls her pack off and starts rummaging through it, eventually producing a hammer as she speaks. "Hunh. I'm glad I chose the combat hammer over the simple tool," she comments. Shifting back to Robert's line of questions, she looks to the wall of fog, "This… tells us when they are present or when they are gone, I think. As for me, the wounds are just a bit, shall we say, stingy? Yeah. I suspect Gavin got it worse."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 31, 2014)

A wave of healing energy washes over the group as Corbin extols a brief prayer from the back of the party. The fog seems to be slowly receding from all around now; you still cannot see clearly for more than a few feet, but it is getting thinner.

[sblock=OOC]Channel Energy (2d6=9) HP back to all from 2 uses of channel energy.

Don't have time to update the map this morning, so the fog's gonna hang around until tonight/tomorrow AM local time [/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Mar 31, 2014)

"Thanks Corbin for the healing."


[sblock=Mini Stats]

Robert Kronbark
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 32/32
CMB: +7 CMD: 20
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword (mwk) (+9 & 2d6+6 crit: 19-20/x2)

Favored Enemy: Human (+2 to attack and damage rolls)

 [/sblock]


----------



## Piston Honda (Mar 31, 2014)

Having fallen to the ground from his wound after being pushed away by Charity, the Navigator returns to his feet as the wave of energy slowly closes the gash across his chest, and he begins to feel his strength restored. He gives a nod to the healer.

“Yes. Thank you, Corbin.”


----------



## Aura (Mar 31, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
The red-headed younger nods to Corbin in appreciation. "Feels less stingy, thank you." Hefting her hammer, feeling the weight, she takes a couple practice swings to get her bearing. "I'm going to try and mix it up a bit with this hammer, instead. Everyone ready?"

[sblock=PistonHonda]As a point of clarification, Charity waved Gavin away, and didn't push him in any physical sense. It was simply non-verbal communication since speech was impossible. If that wasn't clear, I apologize.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 1, 2014)

Over the course of the next minute or so, the fog dissipates to the point you are able to see clearly (to the range of your light sources, naturally). The eerie feeling goes the way of the fog, and it's obvious to you all that the granary is no longer inhabited by anything except you.

[sblock=OOC]Feel free to look around/search/etc. Encounter is over.[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Apr 2, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
Just as Charity is about to resume the search, the fog parts. She sighs in relief, then speaks, "I think… this means the monsters are dead." She thinks a moment, then looks worried, "How do we tell what damage they did? Maybe something on them, like whatever container they used to carry the stuff, will help. Other ideas?"

As she floats the question to the group, the woman kneels and begins searching the pile of undead remains for any hints. "Hunh. Maybe we should get these off the piles of food, entirely," she observes, to herself as much as anyone else. Charity frowns as she notices her long red locks dredging through the grain. "I'm gonna need one heck of a brushing," the young Venzan mutters.

[sblock=Searching]Searching the undead remains for clues (perception): 1D20+7 = [2]+7 = 9
Not so great, so hopefully it's not anything terribly hard to find? One can but hope.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 2, 2014)

Luckily, there's not a lot to search through - a pile of bones, a tattered black cloak so rotten it's disintegrating even as Charity ruffles through it. She quickly finds a largish stone flask, the stopper still firmly sealed with wax, lying among the bones.


----------



## Lindeloef (Apr 2, 2014)

"So, is that the poison then? And if so, is it all?" Robert asks.


----------



## Aura (Apr 3, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
Charity's green eyes peer intently at the stone flask. "Hunh. I dunno, Robert… but first thing I'm curious about is if the others had these on them as well. Or, if there are similar flasks laying empty anywhere." Tucking her hammer under her belt so can be readily drawn, she moves to the nearby pile of skeletal remains with intent to check it as well.

[sblock=searching remains]If Robert or Gavin make it to the closest pile first, she starts trudging over to the ones on row 15, instead. Neither have actually acted, so they reasonably would have next action.[/sblock]


----------



## Piston Honda (Apr 3, 2014)

The Navigator takes a moment to slowly go over the other remains as he catches his breath. 

[sblock=action]Perception (1d20+6=21)[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]Just to let you guys know, I'm in the process of moving this month, I'll try not to drag things too much.[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Apr 3, 2014)

"Good, I look over those bodies at the entrance then." Robert mumbles and moves towards the room, where he fought his very first Echolon.

[sblock="perception"]Searching for Stuff: 1D20+7 = [4]+7 = 11


hurray, back to crappy rolls 
[/sblock]

[sblock="PistonHonda"]Have fun with the moving, I just moved this Tuesday [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 3, 2014)

Your search reveals that the four bodies in the back rooms each have a flask, all tightly stoppered and sealed. If this _is_ the poison, it seems as though you made it in time to save the city's grain supply from the nefarious schemes of the Black Echelon.


----------



## Aura (Apr 3, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
Thinking aloud, the temple guard heads to the last of the fallen enemies' remains, "Six creatures… six flasks?" She hopefully finds a flask there as well.

Charity thinks a moment and adds, "And we'll want to generally search for anything out of place. All this stuff," she holds up a stone flask, "probably needs to go to the White Cloaks. It's likely quite dangerous. And passing on what information we've learned would be sensible. Then they can get up here, care for the fallen guards, make sure nothing was missed, maybe use some sort of magic to make sure the grain is alright.

"But none of that even begins to address Nessian, who still has the book. We'll have to get ourselves back on track in that regard." Charity considers Gavin a moment, then reconsiders, "Uh, we'll get to that soon enough. As soon as we're cleaned up here, and maybe Gavin would want to be introduced to Yargos or Pelligrew. Work from there."


----------



## Lindeloef (Apr 3, 2014)

"Charity, you are a cruel woman. Introducing poor Gavin to that insane old fart and and the Firemaster or what ever his nickname was." Robert says jokingly. "But in all seriousness, You are right, the whitecloaks can take care of the rest here, maybe they have a cleric that can detect poison. Also i completely forgot about the book with all this mist."


[sblock="ooc"]btw mist is a german word for crap[/sblock]


----------



## Piston Honda (Apr 4, 2014)

The Navigator looks at the flasks. Curiosity clashes with survival instinct as he looks at the healing gash on his chest, considering calling this an experience. Until he realizes that whatever seems to be happening, if they make another attempt to poison the grain, or the city in another way, he is in danger. 

"A book, firemaster? I take it that this wasn't the end of...well, whatever is happening." He sounds slightly exasperated. "Maybe there will at least be living things in charge. You can reason with them. Or outsmart them."


----------



## Aura (Apr 4, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
Charity nods, long red locks flowing forward and back, "OK, let's make sure we find all the flasks we can and give his place a good once-over. I'm curious about the upstairs, too. Once done, we can fill Gavin in on the way to see Yargos and the White Cloaks.

"Note to self: get rope back," muses Cortesia's temple guard, in a moment of apparent disconnect. She blinks and then gets to finishing up the search.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 4, 2014)

Your search of the two Echelon in the front room reveals no flasks, full or empty (meant to include that in the last post, as Robert headed up front to search them). Upstairs, you find nothing unusual - it does not appear that the Echelon made it up here at all.


----------



## Aura (Apr 6, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
"Hunh… I'd like to at least get this undead filth out of the grain and dump it all in the front room, if anyone will help." She goes about finding a shovel or the like and removing each of the 6 monsters out of the grain.

Once done, setting the shortsword down on the chest of the guard she got it with a certain amount of reverence, Charity stands and looks towards the group. "That seems to be everything. We should take these flasks back and let the White Cloaks know what we've found so they can take care of these men."

[sblock=ooc]I'm assuming Charity can at least find something suitable for moving the undead remains, like shovels or the like, that are used to move the grain around in the first place.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 6, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Easily enough done, Aura. Anything else, or are we ready to move on.

I haven't heard anything from airwalkrr in a LONG time, but it's actually easier on me to run him in anticipation of airwalkrr coming back in than to work another tracking sheet up for you guys and take him out of the adventure. And a cleric could come in very handy.[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Apr 7, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
Finally things are taken care of. Charity frets over making sure everyone is really alright, despite the fact Corbin seems to have managed to close all wounds rather effectively. Once her concerns have been allayed, she seems anxious to get going.

[sblock=OOC]That should just about cover it for me, although the others may have things still to do, so I won't speak for them.

If there was some importance to the way the different colored tiles work, I don't seem to be getting it. Everything seems accounted for as far as Charity can tell, although proceeding with caution and encouraging the White Cloaks to also take a look in case we missed something seems reasonable.[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Apr 8, 2014)

"Okay lets get going even though I am not looking forward to talk again to the Old Fart " Robert says.

[sblock="OOC"]I don't think there is anything left here to do, I am all in for going on.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 8, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Right - I'm about to have to head off to work. I'll move us on as soon as I get a chance .[/sblock]


----------



## Piston Honda (Apr 9, 2014)

The Navigator wasn't overly thrilled about going to the White Cloaks, but hey, he had done something heroic, sortof. But he looked himself over, irked that for all their good, healing spells just can't remove the blood from clothing. "Well, I'm alright, let's be on our way then."

[sblock=OOC]Good to move on as well.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 10, 2014)

The Granary's all taken care of, the poison found - you're pretty sure, anyway. As you exit you find the old man waiting anxiously outside, wringing his hands. "What happened? Did you find the Echelon inside, and did they manage to poison the grain? Oh, *please* tell me you managed to avert this disaster!"


----------



## Aura (Apr 10, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
Charity seems to have little time for pleasantries. She addresses the old man directly, as if making a formal report, "Six undead monsters we think were the Echelon were in there. They murdered two guards before we stopped them. The monsters had four large stone flasks between them, still sealed. We suspect it's poison. No opened flasks, or anything else amiss, was to be found, so we suspect the grain is safe. That is what we know." She thinks a moment, then continues, "I didn't think you'd be waiting out here, we were thinking to head to the White Cloaks next to request the grain be magically checked for safety and the fallen guards properly attended. Assuming it checks out, then yes, we managed to save the grain. However, the larger issue remains unattended--we need that book back."

With that, Charity starts back towards town. Almost as an afterthought, she adds, "I"m sorry that wasn't the simple answer you were looking for. We're not done… not by far."


----------



## Lindeloef (Apr 13, 2014)

"Only thing left to do is get that book. So who do we need to beat up to get the book back again?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 13, 2014)

Yargos pulls himself from his anxious reverie with a jerk and looks at the young red-head. "Yes, yes . . . the Whitecloaks are on their way, I think. I went to the guardhouse and told them of the threat. They laughed and were skeptical, but they said they'd send someone along. I agree, the poison should be given over to the watch.

"Um, Nessian is the crook we want; he's got the book. And it's Grandmaster Torch we were going to see, as he'll know where Nessian is holing up. The guardhouse is between here and the Grandmaster's . . . dwelling. If we don't meet the Whitecloaks on the way we can stop there and deliver the news."


----------



## Aura (Apr 14, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
Charity nods as Yargos relates the situation with the White Cloaks. "Yes, then we can stop by without delaying our trip to see Grandmaster Torch. I'd forgotten he was the holder of the information we're looking for. As I recall, he's a man of importance and not to be trifled with."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 15, 2014)

"A man of importance, aye. That he is. OK, then, off we go to see Grandmaster Torch."

Yargos leads you through the streets and alleys of this part of Venza; the city is quiet in the wee hours of the morning, the time between the night's revelry and the day's business. It seems the Watch did see fit to send a patrol of Whitecloaks to the granary. You meet them on your way to Grandmaster Torch's abode, and pass along the vials and your story. Though skeptical, they are somewhat more respectful toward you than Yargos' tale had them toward him - if they're sniggering, they're at least taking pains to hide it from you.

Once that bit of business is taken care of, the old man leads you a little ways out of Planks and into a more affluent - if only slightly so - neighborhood. He ducks down an alley; following, you see him opening one of the trap doors that accesses the city sewer system. "The sewers in this part of the city are scarcely above sea level, often flooded, and sometimes home to various and sundry creatures that make their way in from the ocean. The Grandmaster has carved out a home for himself down here."

He leads you through the maze of sewers, only pausing a few times to think about which direction he needs to take you. Finally, he ducks through a narrow opening; following him, you find yourselves in a largish chamber, better sealed than the rest of this complex, dry and cozy. There is a raised pool in the back corner of the room; within the cool waters of this pool lounges a smallish man who's body is covered almost completely by the scars of a horrible burning. Two servants quietly lift water from the pool in ladles and recycle it over his charred form, while four half-orc bodyguards stand watchfully by.

He looks up as you enter, and waits for you to speak.


----------



## Aura (Apr 16, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
Trying to address the burned man properly, Charity does her best make proper eye contact without staring or gawking. Drawing in a breath as the sound of water dribbling into the pool dominates the background, she leads the conversation, "Greetings, Grandmaster Torch. Thank you for seeing us on such short notice. I'm sure your time is valuable, so I will get to the point. We have need to find the man called Nessian. Yargos, here," the young guard gestures in Yargos' direction, "suggested you might be the one to ask on this subject. And so, without delay, we have come to see what can be learned of Nessian's whereabouts."


----------



## Lindeloef (Apr 16, 2014)

Seeing the burned man, Robert bites his lips to avoid making snide comments like: _'Not really a Grandmaster of a torch if he burned himself so badly'_ or _'Right, another crazy man that thinks he is a torch'_. 

Instead he says "Also nice location. Always nice for guest to wade through sh*t before getting to you."

[sblock="ooc"]stuff in italics are thoughts[/sblock]


----------



## Piston Honda (Apr 17, 2014)

The Navigator stares in awe at his surroundings. A man living on the other side of the sewers, with plenty of assistants around, it was apparent that it was best to mind his manners, hard as it was to hold his tongue, he smiled as the others spoke. When they finished, he kept a very low tone to speak to his companions so as not to be overheard and offend his host / a future employer of his assassin.  “I don’t see how this is a good place for us to be…at all.”


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 17, 2014)

The Grandmaster smiles - a somewhat gruesome sight, given the condition of the flesh on his face - and responds to Robert in a surprisingly smooth, cultured voice. "A matter of expedience. I've found that the location weeds out some of those who would approach me without the determination to pay for my information. Also, it stays cool down here even on the hottest days, which I appreciate."

He then turns his gaze to Charity. "Ah . . . lovely."

He shakes his head as he refocuses on the business at hand. "Nessian, you say? I know the man. A real 'up and comer,' as they say; he might just rise to the top of the midden heap we have here in Venza. I can point you in his direction, but it will cost you dear. I can't sell out a possible future leader of our little underworld without making it worth the risk.

"I'll tell you where to find him for 6,000 pieces of gold."


----------



## Lindeloef (Apr 17, 2014)

"Ah no problems, this old guy here will cover the payment." Robert replies swiftly.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 17, 2014)

Yargos sputters and coughs, then squeaks, "WHAT?! I don't have that kind of money! I make about one gold a week, and that's on a GOOD week!"

[sblock=OOC]Nice play, Lindeloef [/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Apr 17, 2014)

"This whole mess is your fault, you'll find a way." Robert replies. Turning to the burned man "Grandmaster Crisp, tell us where to find Nessian so we can be on our merry way to deal with him, while you and Yargos here discuss payment."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 17, 2014)

The Grandmaster bristles visibly at Robert's insult, and the four bodyguards - the four very large, heavily armored bodyguards - each take a step toward the group before the burned man inhales deeply and noisily through ruined nostrils, visibly calming himself. He waves a hand at the half-orcs and they resume their watchful stances, though they do not take back their steps.

"It's a bit early in the negotiations to start throwing around insults, young man. If you don't handle these things correctly, you might find the price has gone up rather than down. Now, where were we?

"Oh, yes. The price is 6000 gold, and I'll have it _before_ I breathe a word of Nessian's whereabouts. I don't really care who pays, but if I'm not paid I don't talk. You all may have a moment to discuss the arrangements amongst yourselves. Just let me know when you're ready to proceed."


----------



## Piston Honda (Apr 17, 2014)

He speaks low again. “Afraid I ain’t got that kind of coin. Perhaps this Nessian fellow does, so, maybe it’s possible to get some information on credit, I might be able to convince him that we can collect the money from Nessian himself.” The Navigator gives his companions a grin.

[sblock=OOC Aura]Does Charity have any sort of religious symbols or anything of the like on armor/proudly displayed, what not?[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Apr 17, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
[section]Red draws into 'the huddle' with her compatriots. Finally showing some sign of being frustrated, she explains, "I don't think if we hocked everything we had, dug into our life savings, and pooled the resultant gold, could pay that much. Torch may or may not know this, it's hard to say. I'm sure he's well practiced in negotiation and doesn't tip his hand easily. This leaves two primary options. First, we negotiate something we can handle, or second," the redhead draws a sigh, "we leave empty-handed and try to track Nessian down another way. He apparently is not some small fish.

"We could attempt to negotiate a cash influx that we might attain against what we might get if we caught Nessian, but we don't know what he has, and I'm sure Torch will know we're gambling an unknown hand. Perhaps another route is to remind him his business is in danger due to Nessian's dealings. Opinions?"​[/section]


----------



## Lindeloef (Apr 18, 2014)

"You missed the third option, we beat up his bodyguards and get the information from beef jerky. But if you can get a peaceful solution, I am all for that. I think you better handle the talking with molten face. I lack the patience for negotiations." Robert says.


----------



## Aura (Apr 19, 2014)

[sblock=questions]Mowgli, is Yargos 'in the huddle'? Also, what is meant by heavily armed and armored guards?[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 19, 2014)

[sblock=Answers ]Yargos is 'in the huddle' with you. Four half-orcs wearing well crafted breastplates and carrying falchions or heavy flails.[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Apr 20, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
Charity thinks a moment, brushing a red lock from her eyes. "I was referring to social resolutions, I suppose. The other kind carry their own kind of risks. Yargos," she turns her head to the old man as she shifts subject, "I'm not sure what you were expecting--this guy is way out of our league. We can try to negotiate, but unless I"m missing something, we have little to work with. If you know anything that hasn't been mentioned, now is the time."


----------



## Lindeloef (Apr 20, 2014)

Robert smirks at Yargos. "Yeah, Yargos, spill the beans. Better help Charity with her plan or else my back-up plan gets set in motion. And in that you are gonna be the bait..."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 21, 2014)

The old man thinks about it for a moment, then shrugs. "I'd say we've got nothing to lose by negotiating, and everything to lose by making this physical. I mean . . . look at him! Do you really think you'll be able to do anything more painful to him to get the information from him than he's already been through? And do  you think he'll just volunteer the information if we assault him?

"But no, I don't have any other insights. He's a businessman . . . try to do business with him, I'd say."


----------



## Aura (Apr 21, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
Charity nods as Yargos finishes, adding, "Regardless of the situation, it is worth trying."

The Cortesia temple guard then turns and addresses Grandmaster Torch, raising her voice back to normal levels, "We spoke about the issue, and six thousand gold is not even remotely something we could offer. To be honest, purchasing apparently valuable information was not something I'd even considered until an hour ago. This said, perhaps we can find some sort of mutually beneficial alternative arrangement between us. If that's a possibility, I might ask what you might want, Grandmaster Torch?" With that, Charity waits for a response, paying attention to both Torch and his guards for any unspoken messages that might bring information.

[sblock=Sense Motive]I'll throw a Sense Motive check if there is any possible information to glean from the situation. Torch is probably well versed in being subtle, but I doubt his guards are… perhaps they will give something away.

Watching for nonverbal clues and communication (Sense Motive): 1D20+6 = [5]+6 = 11

Oh well.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 22, 2014)

It's difficult for Charity to get a 'read' on the information broker; his scarred features twist his expressions, and he's adept at hiding what he's feeling. The guards remain impassive . . . they've been doing this a while now. The burned man leans back in his bath and closes his eyes as the redhead speaks, and is silent for a long moment after.

Finally, he opens his eyes and says, "I’ve recently come into possession of a collection of safes. Unfortunately, the safecracker I employed has turned out to be quite useless. If you can coax even three of the five safes open, I could be persuaded to disclose Nessian’s location and dispense with my regular fee entirely. These chests are remarkably unique and I have the foreboding suspicion that, in this case, the receptacles just might be worth more than their contents, so I’d rather you didn’t smash them open. 

"Oh! One more thing: if my diviner warns me you have crossed meand stolen the contents, there will be repercussions."


----------



## Aura (Apr 23, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
Her green eyes narrowed as Charity considered Torch's offer. "Hold that thought a moment, we'll confer." Stepping back into 'the huddle', she continues in a hushed tone, "I'm no safecracker, but as far as offers go, it has more potential than six thousand gold. With the exception of the vague language, I'm alright with the offer."


----------



## Lindeloef (Apr 23, 2014)

"The question is, is anyone of us able to open a safe? I am pretty sure I am useless on this task." Robert admits.


----------



## Aura (Apr 23, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
Charity nods in agreement with Robert. "I don't have specific safecracking skills, either. I don't know if any of us do. However, the man has hired an 'expert'," she makes air quotes as she speaks, "in the field and he came up empty-handed, so perhaps the solutions are not purely a matter of knowing your way around a lock. I don't know." She sighs. "We just don't have a lot of options, and it sounds like, so long as we don't damage the chests, it's quite possible he wouldn't think badly of us even if we failed."


[sblock=Piston Honda]I apparently missed your question to me. Charity owns a holy symbol: a smallish, wooden affair typical of a follower of the faith--in this case, Cortesia. I view her handling of it as somewhat haphazard: sometimes out, sometimes tucked under her armor/clothing. (As for her armor, clothing, etc, nothing else is decorated in religious symbology.) However, it's never been outright stated one way or another--I've not written a descriptive piece about her that mentions it.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 27, 2014)

"Well? I've made my offer . . . surely it cannot be so difficult to decide whether or not to try to open the safes for me? You've nothing to lose besides a little time, and it could gain you the information you wish. Come now, gentlemen, my lady . . . what's your decision?"

[sblock=OOC]Piston Honda, The Navigator leveled to 2nd on April 22nd. If you'd be so kind as to get the "paperwork" done I'll review him.

Also, I'm officially dropping airwalkrr's Corbin from the adventure as of the end of the Guardians of the Grain encounter, so  you guys are down to three (plus one non-combatant). First Post is updated with everyone's XP/GP totals through 04/22.

Let's get this thing moving again, eh?[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Apr 27, 2014)

Robert breaks the huddle and turns to Grandmaster Torch "Shush! People with Skin are talking here. Don't be rude!"


[sblock="ooc   [MENTION=6747658]Aura[/MENTION] and [MENTION=6699122]Piston Honda[/MENTION] "]Can anyone of you please forbid Robert to speak to Torch ever again? Except if you want to end up fighting some Half-Orcs... [/sblock]


----------



## Piston Honda (Apr 27, 2014)

The Navigator attempts to smooth things over slightly. "Now Robert, our guest has made us a most generous offer that won't necessitate bank robbery, and I am quite attached to my head, so I'd like to keep it." He looks at the orcs. "I was apprenticed to a locksmith in my younger years, so I may be of some use here." (Bluff Roll (1d20+12=25))

[sblock=OOC]
Will have my level taken care of as soon as possible. Move is complete, still a bunch of running around for random necessities, but I'll be around to move things along.[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Apr 27, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
The young woman's face goes pale at Robert's interjection and she elbows him in the side to get his attention. "Robert! Please, no more of that," she asserts, albeit softly.

Turning towards Torch, she attempts to keep the conversation on topic, "My apologies, Grandmaster Torch, for that outburst. Back to the point, the herd of cats accepts your offer. If I understand right, we open the boxes without damaging them or removing any contents. A minimum of 3 of 5. At that point, you tell us where we can find this Nessian character, no?" 

[sblock=ooc]Note Charity is clarifying the vagueness in GM Torch's language to a positive commitment. And I'm gonna roll Sense Motive vs The Navigator just to roll some dice, although there is like a 6 or 7 pt shift between us so it's unlikely.
Sense Motive vs Locksmith Apprentice comment: 1D20+6 = [8]+6 = 14
Hotness.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 28, 2014)

The burned man gives you all another gruesome smile as he watches the interplay between the scarred warrior and his 'friends.' His smile broadens as Gavin and Aura speak. "Ah, I assure you that you've no need to fear. My reputation is based on fair trade and keeping my word. Yes, you open at least three of the five safes, without damaging them or touching their contents, and I will provide you with the location of Nessian's base of operations."


----------



## Aura (Apr 28, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
Both parties seemingly in agreement, Charity puts forward, "Well then, I suppose it's a matter of the doing. Where are we to find the 5 chests?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 29, 2014)

Grandmaster Torch allows a pleased expression to cross his face, and directs you to a small side room. Inside are five chests on a table.


The lock on this iron cask contains a laughing devil's head.
This red box has been inset with a trio of golden faces: the first appears stern, the second angry, and the third fumes with hatred.
The lid of this stone chest is covered with a relief of carved ivy.
This sealed stone chest has no visible lock or hinges. No decoration or writing of any kind can be found.
A strange stylized writing wraps around the whole of this rectangular chest. Stranger still are the ten small pores that run along the box’s lid.


----------



## Lindeloef (Apr 29, 2014)

"Ugh what crap is this? This doesn't look like we need a safe-cracker but a scholar or wizard."


----------



## Aura (Apr 29, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
Charity nods. "Yes, I suspected something of this nature. Grandmaster Torch said he'd already consulted a safe cracker. I assume, with his resources, he would have contacted a good one and that the only reason the man failed was the locks were not openable through such manipulations." The young guard steps forward and begins examining each box in detail, not touching for now, to see if she notices anything not seen in the initial glance.

[sblock=Examination and questions]Perception on Chests for Fine Details: 1D20+7 = [8]+7 = 15
So how small are the pores on chest 5?
Does anyone read the language on chest 5? Charity speaks Low Landellian and HaGruut.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 29, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]I'll actually need Perception checks for each of the boxes. Each of you may either roll your own or may roll Aid Another on each box, but I'll want you to label the rolls as Perception or Aid Another in whichever dice roller you use so that the label is actually linked with the roll.  Aura, let me know on which of the boxes you want to use the check you've already rolled.

None of you recognizes the language on the fifth box. The 'pores' are regular holes, drilled about an eighth an inch in diameter.[/sblock]


----------



## Piston Honda (Apr 29, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Level-up info is there for approval. Will I apply the updated stats here?[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 30, 2014)

[sblock=OOC/Piston Honda]Yep, use the new stats. I'll try to review the level-up sometime in the next day or two.[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Apr 30, 2014)

[sblock=Perception Check]I'll go with applying my first roll to box 5. It has my initial interest, anyway.[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Apr 30, 2014)

Robert moves closer to the chests and inspects one after the other

Perception Rolls for the Chests: 1D20+7 = [10]+7 = 17
 1D20+7 = [17]+7 = 24
 1D20+7 = [4]+7 = 11
 1D20+7 = [10]+7 = 17
 1D20+7 = [16]+7 = 23


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 30, 2014)

Robert's inspection of the chests reveals the following:


The Devil's Head can be turned in both directions (much like a modern day safe's combination lock, but there are no numbers or other markings around it).
This box appears to respond to strong negative emotions such as anger (Successful Perception Check allowed a Sense Motive Check, which was also successful).
The words to a riddle are cleverly carved amongst the stems and leaves of the ivy adorning the box (See Below)
Your inspection reveals nothing more about this chest.
There is a hidden panel on one side of this box - presumably the "lid" - but you see no way to open it.

(OOC: In the interest of moving things along, I'll tell you that further perception checks will not be helpful. You've seen all you can see, now you've just got to figure them out).

The Riddle on Chest Three
_Though different now sounds my name, the spelling still remains the same.
Once prior leap of might, now becomes bird of white._


----------



## Lindeloef (Apr 30, 2014)

*OOC:*



1.Does the Devils head look like something different, when it's upside down or on the side?
(like the "it could be a bunny or a duck, depending how you look" thing)

2.this could be the easiest to open

3.I leave the riddle to the native English speakers

no comment for nr. 4 & 5


----------



## Piston Honda (Apr 30, 2014)

The Navigator walks to the third chest, kneeling close to it and speaking. “Dove.” 

[sblock=OOC]Pronounced like the bird. If it does not work, he says it again pronouncing it as the past tense of dive.[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Apr 30, 2014)

Robert picks up Chest Nr.3 and walks over to Yargos. "Hey senile old Fart, you can help me opening this one."

And then he kicks Yargos on the shin while keeping the chest close to Yargos.









*OOC:*


this is ofc me assuming Robert can carry that chest, if not he calls Yargos over and then kicks him

Robert proceeds kicking till it opens or he thinks that this won't actually help and then kicks one last time.


----------



## Aura (Apr 30, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]Working on thoughts but out of time for now. PH hit on the idea I had for chest 3, so I think there's a good chance on that one.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 1, 2014)

As Gavin speaks the word Dove (like the bird) the box he is holding springs open and an enchanting scent wafts out into the room. Inside the box is what looks to be about 40 small blocks of incense and a small book.

Yargos screeches like a harpy and glares at Robert, deftly moving his shin out of the way of the big Ranger's second kick. *"HEY!"* and then, in a much less angry tone of voice, but just as surprised, _"Hey!"_ as the second chest pops open as well. This one proves to contain a collection of stone figurines, exquisitely carved miniatures of Viking style warriors.


----------



## Aura (May 1, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
As the others each pick out a chest to work with, the guard of Cortesia looks over the chest with the devil's head. Reaching out, she tentatively turns it in each direction, seeing if there is any limit to the motion, or difference in feel of clockwise vs counterclockwise.

Distracted by Robert's asking Yargos for assistance, Charity nearly turns pale as he boots the old man in the shin. "Robert! You kicked him!?" Seeing the effect it has, she demurs somewhat, "You didn't have to kick an elder like that, chest or no. Maybe you just could have shouted at it."

A look of concern washes over her face after the situation settles. Charity steps up to the old man and asks, "Are you alright, Yargos?"


----------



## Lindeloef (May 1, 2014)

Turning to Charity "I deducted I couldn't make Yargos angry enough by words alone..." Robert lies.


----------



## Piston Honda (May 1, 2014)

With Charity occupied on the first chest, The Navigator looks at the unmarked fourth chest and begins to feel around for anything that can be hard to see or invisible, trying to move faces by pushing or pulling on them, sliding them, twisting them.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 3, 2014)

The Devil's Head turns freely in each direction, with no perceptible difference. There is a slight clicking sound as she turns it.

Gavin is unable to detect any hinges, cracks, latches or other clues as to how to open this box.


----------



## Aura (May 4, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
Giving Robert a somewhat dirty look, Charity turns back to the chest in front of her. Thinking a moment, she repeats the previous experiment, turning the Devil's head one way then another. This time, however, she laughs aloud as she does so, and pays attention for any difference in the way it reacts. She also runs her left hand over the chest, searching for surface anomalies or vibrations as she turns the dial.

[sblock=OOC]Chest is #1, in case that is not clear from the text.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 5, 2014)

Laughing at the chest does not cause any noticeable difference. There are no surface anomalies, nor any vibration as such, but she feels the clicks as well as hearing them as she turns the head back and forth.


----------



## Lindeloef (May 5, 2014)

After some time looking at the 5th chest, Robert turns to the others to get some input on his thoughts "This one has these small openings. Maybe if we pour in some liquid, it will pop up the lid?"


----------



## Aura (May 5, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
Still fiddling with the first chest, the young woman's brows furrow above her green eyes. Left hand still on the box, she turns the dial clockwise as fast as she can to see if the vibrations change, or if they merely become more rapid. She then tries it in the reverse direction. And finally, clockwise with an immediate reverse.

Hearing Robert ponder, Charity looks up, "Maybe. You might want to check the depth of the holes first. I have a hairbrush if you need something to test with."​


----------



## Lindeloef (May 5, 2014)

"Ah good idea... lets see if the hair brush actually fits into these openings" Robert replies after taking the brush from Charity.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 6, 2014)

No changes to the vibrations other than an increase in the rate of clicking. The holes in the chest Robert's looking at are not quite large enough for the brush handle. They're a bit smaller than the tips of the Ranger's fingers.


----------



## Lindeloef (May 6, 2014)

"So this brush idea doesn't work... I am all in for just trying pouring water in it... Anyone has objections?" Robert asks.


----------



## Aura (May 6, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
"Oh," Charity chuckles, "I should have explained. Find the longest bristle or two, cut it off with a knife, and try that. It should be very narrow, yet stiff enough to let you know when it hits bottom. Well, up to how long it is, anyway." Turning back to her chest, the ginger lets out a long sigh, clearly searching for ideas.


----------



## Lindeloef (May 6, 2014)

Robert gives Charity a look. "Nah... too much work. Lets see if I find some Liquid that is not sewage water."









*OOC:*


Mogwli can I find some sort of Liquid, Water or something that i can pour into the chest? It should be enough of it to fill up the chest.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 6, 2014)

*OOC:*


Well, the Grandmaster is bathing - or being bathed, at least. The water in the tub didn't look or smell like sewage, and had to come from somewhere.


----------



## Aura (May 7, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
Seizing upon a few experimental ideas, Charity tests if the devil-knob of chest 1 has any play in it, in terms of pushing in/pulling out, particularly after turning it just enough to get a click. She also puts a little time into clicking it clockwise and then counter-clockwise in succession, one click each, with a fair number of repetitions.

[sblock=Genre]To a certain extent, a 'Devil's' head makes me want to try a 6-6-6 click series, but is it even Genre-appropriate to suspect this might be worth trying?[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (May 7, 2014)

Robert heads back to the room with the Grandmaster in it. "Hey Grandmaster Firestarter, I am in need of some pristine water. Can I get like a carafe or two filled? It is important and will help us to open a chest.... By the way we already opened two of them."


----------



## Piston Honda (May 7, 2014)

The Navigator looked at the chest, a bit frustrated. Smashing it open was perhaps unwise if something delicate were inside, but he was certain there was something more than meets the eye to this chest. He began an incantation, old words he had heard once, the meaning unknown to him before, but they came to him in this moment as he began swirling his hand around the chest, rhythmically to the words.

[sblock=Actions]Casting Detect Magic. Should this work, the Navigator stays focused on the chest for three rounds. Using Bardic Knowledge for a 10 Knowledge (Arcana) if it works, Knowledge (Arcana) (1d20+3=10), though I don’t believe that’s going to help.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 8, 2014)

As she turns and twists the devil's head, Charity finally spins it far enough and is listening closely enough that she hears a different, slightly louder click as she turns it clockwise.

The Grandmaster looks intrigued Robert's request. He thinks for a moment, then nods aquiescence to one of his bodyguards. The half-orc dips out a pitcher of water and hands it to the Ranger.

Gavin's investigations do indeed reveal an aura of magic about this chest, specifically of the Illusion school. As soon as he recognizes the aura, he is able to see through the simple spell . . . the box is actually quite ordinary underneath the spell, and is not even locked.


----------



## Piston Honda (May 8, 2014)

The Navigator snaps out of a deep focus. “Ahh, there’s a clever girl.” He flips the lid open to retrieve what’s inside, grinning at the thought of others seeing him reaching through the featureless stone and coming back with its contents.


----------



## Aura (May 8, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
Continuing to turn the devil's head clockwise and listening intently, Charity tries to determine if the volume gradually changes, or seems to work in discrete levels. If she runs through the 'loud click' zone and starts getting quiet clicks again, she'll try running through it in the other direction (counter-clockwise.)

She pokes her head up long enough to say, "Oh, it's not real… well done, Gavin," before listening to her chest some more, hand on it the whole time to see if the vibrations also get stronger with the sound.


----------



## Lindeloef (May 8, 2014)

Returning with the pitcher to the chest room, Robert notices Gavin retrieving the content of the chest. "Nicely done Gavin." and he puts down the pitcher "So we have already completed our task. Three out of five chests open. No need to waste anymore time here..."
But out of fun, Robert pour the Water into the pores of the chest.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 10, 2014)

Charity quickly gets the hang of picking out the louder clicks, and with a little experimentation manages to finagle out the right combination of turns to the right and left. The Devil's Head chest springs open as well.

Robert's experiment with the holed chest doesn't end nearly so well - barely any of the water has left the pitcher and into the hole to which he's pouring before it comes flowing out of all of the other holes in the chest. It's plain that the holes do not go all the way through to the main cavity, as the chest would have held much of the water in the smallish pitcher.

Chest Content (on Brief Inspection, w/out Pulling them Out)
Devil's Head: Several pieces of parchment, rolled and tied.
Golden Faces: A collection of stone miniatures of some sort of barbarian army.
Riddle Vault: A collection of over 40 incenses, and a small bound book.
Smooth Stone Chest: A collection of material spell components for a variety of spells.
Holed Safe: Unkown


----------



## Lindeloef (May 10, 2014)

"Pff... whatever. So We have four out of five opened. Lets get back to Crispy Bacon and get the location of the bookholder and out of the sewers." Robert says after seeing his idea to open the last chest fail.


----------



## Aura (May 10, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
The temple guard looks pleased with herself, and steps away from the chest, leaving its contents for the owner. She suggests, "Well, four of five is not too bad, so perhaps we should get going and back on track with the main problem. If we were not under a time constraint, I'd be happy to play around with the last chest some, but this is not the case. Sound good to everyone?" She slips her brush back into her bag and gets ready to go.


[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 23/23
CMB: +4 CMD: 15


Fort: +7 Reflex: +5 Will: +7
Perception: +7 Sense Motive: +6
Initiative: +1


Lay on Hands remaining: 4/4
Smite remaining: 1/1


Current Weapon in Hand: Glaive
Current Conditions in Effect: Ioun Torch
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: Silk Rope
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## Piston Honda (May 12, 2014)

Seeing the water coming out of the other holes, the Navigator approaches and glances seemingly nonchalantly at the final chest. 
[sblock=GM Only]
Looking at the writing to see if maybe there is some musical connotation. Rolled a Bardic Knowledge in case Perception was not enough there. If correct and the Navigator figures this out, he keeps this to himself.

[sblock=Rolls]
Perception = 24 
Bardic Knowledge = 9
Perception, General Bardic Knowledge (1d20+7=24, 1d20+3=9)[/sblock][/sblock]
"Four out of five is more than requested. Fooling with the final is a waste of our talents if there is nothing in it for us."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 13, 2014)

[sblock=Piston Honda]The notes to a simple lullaby are indeed hidden carefully within the carvings on the box.[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Just giving folks a chance to respond to Charity and/or post an action


----------



## Lindeloef (May 13, 2014)

*OOC:*


Just pointing out, Robert was ready to leave before Charity







"Yes lets get out of here. Even if we had the time, I wouldn't want to help this guy more than we need to. I believe a friend of mine would call him a _Schmierlappen_." Robert says while trying to imitate an Olde Landellian accent.


----------



## Piston Honda (May 13, 2014)

"Well, let us be off then."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 13, 2014)

You step back into the room where Grandmaster Torch is continuing his bath. As you enter, he nods to the lad whispering into the scarred hole where one of his ears used to be; the young boy scampers from the room and the Grandmaster turns his attention to you. You proudly present him with the chests, four of which are now opened, and he nods approvingly. "Excellent, excellent! Very well, you've done your part . . . Nessian makes his home in a pyramid - at least, that's what he calls it - on a small island in the swamp just outside the city to the north of Planks. In anticipation of your success, I've had one of my boys sketch you out a map that will take you right to him. Be warned; though he's not made it to the top of the heap, Nessian is an up-and-comer. His stronghold is well fortified, and he won't be easy to get to there. I'd recommend leaving Yargos out of the assault . . . he'll likely not last long in this fight.

"And now, gentlemen, this concludes our business I think. It's been a pleasure, mostly. If you need information in the future - and can pay - feel free to look me up."


----------



## Piston Honda (May 13, 2014)

The Navigator steps forward. “Pardon me a moment, Grandmaster Torch. You were willing to provide information worth six thousand gold to you, in exchange for but three of those chests. Now, my faithful compatriots here have gone so far as to open a fourth for you out of the goodness of their hearts, but did not crack the last. I’m afraid I’m not quite so generous. I do have the key to the fifth and final chest and I am absolutely willing to provide you with it for the price of fifteen hundred gold." He smiles for a moment. "And if there is anything further you know that might help us out as a reward for that fourth chest, it would also be appreciated.”


----------



## Aura (May 13, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
Her green eyes lock on Gavin as he re-opens another session of negotiations. Her body language reads a certain degree of impatience and discomfort, but Charity bites her lip and allows her compatriot to make his case before speaking.


[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 23/23
CMB: +4 CMD: 15


Fort: +7 Reflex: +5 Will: +7
Perception: +7 Sense Motive: +6
Initiative: +1


Lay on Hands remaining: 4/4
Smite remaining: 1/1


Current Weapon in Hand: Glaive
Current Conditions in Effect: Ioun Torch
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: Silk Rope
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 14, 2014)

The Grandmaster leans back in his bath, closing his eyes for a long moment and apparently lost in thought. Just as the silence begins to grow very uncomfortable and Gavin is wondering whether or not he's really offended the man, Torch sits back up and opens his eyes. "Impudent whelp," he says with a slight smile that actually does take the sting from his words, "technically, I offered the information for the opening of _at least_ three of the chests, and you would not have had access to them at all were it not for the purpose of fulfilling that original bargain. However, I appreciate brazenness, and I'm always on the lookout for people to gather information for me. I'll pay you and your friends one thousand pieces of gold to split amongst you, and I'll know your name should I ever have work that requires your skills."


----------



## Lindeloef (May 14, 2014)

"Could you make it 1002 gold pieces? Easier to split..." Robert asks


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 14, 2014)

"Nine hundred ninety nine it is!" he says with a gruesome smile.


----------



## Lindeloef (May 14, 2014)

"But that is not an even number."


----------



## Piston Honda (May 14, 2014)

“Nine hundred and ninety-nine is a most acceptable offer, Grandmaster Torch. Let us go Robert, before your negotiation skills wind us up in debt.”


----------



## Aura (May 14, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
Red hair flowing as she nods, Charity adds, "I agree. The agreement is acceptable, although I had preferred to get back on track with Nessian with due haste. Let's finish this secondary agreement with Grandmaster Torch so we can proceed." She gives a nod of respect to Torch before heading back to where the chests are located.


[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 23/23
CMB: +4 CMD: 15


Fort: +7 Reflex: +5 Will: +7
Perception: +7 Sense Motive: +6
Initiative: +1


Lay on Hands remaining: 4/4
Smite remaining: 1/1


Current Weapon in Hand: Glaive
Current Conditions in Effect: Ioun Torch
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: Silk Rope
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 19, 2014)

[sblock=Piston Honda]Just wanted to 'note' that while you've found the notes in the carving, you haven't actually opened the box yet . . .[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 21, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Hello? Is anyone hiding out there . . . in the dark?[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (May 21, 2014)

[sblock="ooc"]yeah I am here. waiting for  @_*Piston Honda*_ [/sblock]


----------



## Piston Honda (May 21, 2014)

The Navigator kneels next to the chest, looking over it momentarily before looking at the diviner with a serious look. “This is very old magic, and I sense you may prove useful. Could you come close please and put your hand here?” He points next to what he perceives to be the hole he needs to blow into.

[sblock=OOC]Apologies for the delay.[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (May 21, 2014)

[sblock=@Piston Honda]Who is The Navigator talking to? I'm confused.[/sblock]


----------



## Piston Honda (May 21, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]

The diviner making sure we don't steal anything.



Mowgli said:


> "Oh! One more thing: if my diviner warns me you have crossed meand stolen the contents, there will be repercussions."




[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (May 21, 2014)

[sblock=Diviner]Oh, I remember that line. It didn't occur to me because when I read that, as I assumed it was a reference to someone offstage. To my knowledge, GM Torch had two servants pouring water and four bodyguards with him. I'm sure Mowgli will have the definitive on that.[/sblock]


----------



## Piston Honda (May 21, 2014)

[sblock=Diviner]
I just assumed he was in the room. If not, let's pretend he spoke to the fetcher of the water. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 22, 2014)

At the grandmaster's nod, one of the waterbearers approaches and obligingly places a finger on the spot Gavin has indicated.


----------



## Piston Honda (May 22, 2014)

“Ahh. Wonderful.” The Navigator studies the notes for a moment before looking up and giving the waterbearer a nod. He then takes the man’s sleeve and casually uses it to wipe off the mouth hole. “Your service is most appreciated.” He maintains a straight face before he plays the tune.


----------



## Aura (May 22, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
The young guard rolls her eyes a bit at Gavin's use of the servant's sleeve, but, nonetheless, her curiosity gets the better of her and she finds herself paying attention to what he is doing, at least to some extent. However, her wary green eyes are more interested in how GM Torch and his guards are responding to Gavin's actions.


[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 23/23
CMB: +4 CMD: 15


Fort: +7 Reflex: +5 Will: +7
Perception: +7 Sense Motive: +6
Initiative: +1


Lay on Hands remaining: 4/4
Smite remaining: 1/1


Current Weapon in Hand: Glaive
Current Conditions in Effect: Ioun Torch
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: Silk Rope
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 23, 2014)

Torch watches with interest as the young rake puts on his show. The scarred skin where an eyebrow should be lifts slightly as he raises the box to his lips and plays a gently lullaby, fingering the key-holes deftly. As the last notes fade into the sound of water being poured continuously into the burned man's bath, the box opens with an audible click. Grandmaster Torch smiles broadly - an expression simultaneously gruesome and oddly touching - and claps his hands together in delight. "Well done, well done! I thank you for your service, lady and gentlemen."

He gestures to one of the waterbearers, who promptly retrieves a clinking bag from another room and delivers it to Gavin. "I think this concludes our business for today, but you know where to find me if you need information in the future . . . and can pay, of course. Now, if I'm not mistaken you've got a crime lord to take down a peg or two." He leans back in the bath and closes his eyes, the dismissal clear. One of the bodyguards steps over to the door to his chambers and opens it, showing you out.


----------



## Lindeloef (May 23, 2014)

"Finally we can leave the sewers and captain charred behind us. Lets hope it is not a smelly swamp that we are walking into..." Robert mumbles to himself after stepping through the door.


----------



## Aura (May 24, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
Having been summarily dismissed by Grandmaster Torch, the young Venzan bows before turning to leave with her comrades. She does not speak until they are finally out of Grandmaster Torch's world and entertaining the next move.

"Well," she begins, "that was certainly… interesting. Hunh, a swamp trek, I suppose, to find this Nessian. No doubt it will be difficult and, as Grandmaster Torch mentioned, it would be best if Yargos didn't go. We also might need some specific preparations, I am not sure. Ideas?"


[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 23/23
CMB: +4 CMD: 15


Fort: +7 Reflex: +5 Will: +7
Perception: +7 Sense Motive: +6
Initiative: +1


Lay on Hands remaining: 4/4
Smite remaining: 1/1


Current Weapon in Hand: Glaive
Current Conditions in Effect: Ioun Torch
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: Silk Rope
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## Piston Honda (May 24, 2014)

“And you know who to find when you need something opened, friend.” The Navigator smiles at Grandmaster Torch before departing.

He goes through the coin bag as he walks away from Torch’s. “Swamps. Sewers. Granaries. Looks like tomorrow I’ll be burning these clothes. Hopefully we see tomorrow, mates.” He hands both of his comrades a third of the acquired gold from Torch. “This might help with preparations.”


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 28, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Hope everyone had a good weekend (a holiday for us here in the US).

Any preparations to make prior to heading out to find Nessian and wrap this up? (Piston Honda, I just realized I haven't looked at The Navigator to approve his second level status. I'll do it, I promise! Hopefully tomorrow AM).[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (May 28, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
Charity nods curtly. "Well, let's save shopping for clothes for afterward, that is for sure. In all honesty, I'll probably be pulling out the washboard, though. I might suggest some food, clean water, light sources, things like that. This might not be over within a day. Or, perhaps… there is always a high quality weapon… I think those sorts of things are within our price range, now."

Green eyes train on the Navigator a moment and Charity adds, "The way you played to the edge was a little… uncomfortable. However, it paid off. Thank you." She jingles the bag of coin for effect.

[sblock=Shopping and Rope Retrieval]Charity already has a lot of misc stuff, but perhaps going MW on the glaive would be a good idea.

PS: Can I get my rope back from the White Cloaks that I used to tie up the last bad guy?[/sblock]


[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 23/23
CMB: +4 CMD: 15


Fort: +7 Reflex: +5 Will: +7
Perception: +7 Sense Motive: +6
Initiative: +1


Lay on Hands remaining: 4/4
Smite remaining: 1/1


Current Weapon in Hand: Glaive
Current Conditions in Effect: Ioun Torch
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: Silk Rope
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 28, 2014)

[sblock=Charity]Absolutely! White Cloaks are nothing if not honest . . . [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (May 28, 2014)

[sblock=Rope and Shopping]Excellent. Rope taken off of list of things not on her person. I updated my character sheet with the +333gp and expenditure of 300gp to get a MW weapon, although I'm holding off on a Pearl post for a day to see if any other items to buy come to mind or are suggested by other players.[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (May 29, 2014)

[sblock="stuff"]
I don't have enough money for good upgrades on my gear and I really dislike the book-keeping via the Wiki so i won't buy any small stuff.
 [MENTION=6747658]Aura[/MENTION] maybe get one or two healing potions?

[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (May 29, 2014)

[sblock=Healing]Not to worry, I still have the healing wand I got from the Rodents of Unusual Size treasure haul.[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (May 29, 2014)

[sblock="healing"]Ah okay (Rodents was like a year ago)[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (May 31, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
Stopping to rummage through her backpack, Charity thinks out loud, "Hunh… think I got all I need… I still have never tried this thing," she holds up an obviously crafted wood rod, seemingly a wand of some sort, "but I thought I'd mention it in case you all need it and I'm unable to try. It's supposed to be healing."

Putting everything back in the pack, Cortesia's guard stands and points herself to the Mystic Pearl, "Well, a better glaive, I think. This one is pretty basic, even if it's seen me through several situations, already."

[sblock=ooc]Barring any GM objections, I'll be finalizing my upgrades on just buying the masterwork glaive and post to the Pearl thread.
PS: MW Glaive purchase finalized.[/sblock]


[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 23/23
CMB: +4 CMD: 15


Fort: +7 Reflex: +5 Will: +7
Perception: +7 Sense Motive: +6
Initiative: +1


Lay on Hands remaining: 4/4
Smite remaining: 1/1


Current Weapon in Hand: Glaive
Current Conditions in Effect: Ioun Torch
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: None
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 2, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Everyone ready to move on, then?[/sblock]


----------



## Piston Honda (Jun 2, 2014)

The Navigator steps out of the Pearl, sniffing at his new armor. "I think that helps the stench. More importantly, this should keep me alive." He smiles at his compatriots. "Well, I'm ready."


----------



## Lindeloef (Jun 2, 2014)

[sblock="ooc"]yeah i am ready to move on [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jun 2, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]Yep, all good here.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 3, 2014)

Freshly equipped, if not well rested, you begin the trek to Nessian's headquarters. You've left Yargos (with the Whitecloaks?) and are thus unencumbered by the old man.

Nessian's base is not at all far from the city - an easy walk through the swampy area, and while Gavin's new armor isn't nearly so fresh by the time you get there as it was when you started off, it's also not nearly so ripe as when you came out of the sewer.

Nessian runs his outfit from a collapsed tower complex on a smallish island in the swamp. You've managed to approach unseen, as far as you can tell, from the south. The 'complex' is formed by three smallish towers that have fallen against the sides of a larger tower in the center. The towers are in the center of an area cleared of trees, and have a view of all approaches via windows on each side. There's a largish dog chained in front of the only visible entrance to the complex.

Combat Map (Not Currently Available due to Technical Difficulties  - Will Have it Posted ASAP, but it will likely be this evening my local time. Sorry all.)

[sblock=OOC]We're back to Ditzie for this one. Click the link, make changes to the map to reflect your actions by dragging and dropping your icon, press enter, and copy/paste the URL into a link in your post here. Go ahead and do that even if there are no changes to the map, please, so no one has to look back further than the post just before theirs to get the latest map.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 4, 2014)

Combat Map is up! You're approaching from the southeast. Though the dog is shown pulling the chain in your general direction, it does not appear that it's actually spotted you yet, and you are downwind of it.

The grid is more than a little hard to see - let me know if this is a huge issue for you, but I think we'll be ok with it as is.

As I said before, you can click and drag the icon for your character to reflect your movement. When you're finished, press enter (which prompts the site to generate a new URL for the image, then copy/paste the URL back into your post here.


----------



## Lindeloef (Jun 5, 2014)

"Area looks empty with the exception of that guard dog. Whats our game plan anyway? Going in, slaughtering all there are or do we try the good old 'talking-until-everything-goes-to-sh*t-and-we-end-up-slaughtering-all-there-are" way?" Robert whispers to his companions. After that he gives the surroundings a good look to find some hints of other people in the area.

[sblock="rolls"]
Perception:
Perception: 1D20+7 = [3]+7 = 10

Ugh....

looking for tracks:
Tracking: 1D20+9 = [17]+9 = 26

Much better

I have favored Enemy: Human, so a +2 Bonus on those rolls if they involve Humans, I guess.

[/sblock]



Combat map


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 5, 2014)

As you approach the area and from where you stand, Robert can see definite signs of traffic coming and going from the tower.

(I'm assuming you've made a circuit of the 'Pyramid.' Each of the smaller collapsed towers is one functional story and has windows on three sides, giving a view of the area in all directions, but it's darker inside than out here so you can't see in. The only door is on the central tower, behind the dog. The central tower has two floors, and a window looking south on the second floor directly above the door.)


----------



## Aura (Jun 5, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
Charity looks a little surprised. Speaking in a very subdued voice, "I assumed we were going to attack. Hunh. I was thinking in terms of how to remove the guard dog without it barking… not doing so well on that. I can get close enough for a good throw at it from around that bush there, but that's it." She gestures to the north where a large bush sits.


[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 32/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 16


Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
Perception: +8 Sense Motive: +7
Initiative: +1


Lay on Hands remaining: 4/4
Smite remaining: 1/1


Current Weapon in Hand: Glaive
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: None
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## Piston Honda (Jun 5, 2014)

The Navigator looked at them, voice low. “I like the element of surprise myself. Perhaps it’s hungry, I could get some food without being spotted to it if I got a little closer, which might distract it long enough for one of you slip up there to knock it out, or…” He looks at Robert. “…you know.”

[sblock=OOC]
How light is it right now? Are we in broad daylight here?
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
The Navigator/”Gavin”
AC: 16 (12 Touch/14 Flat Footed)
Inititative: +2
HP: 16/16
CMB: +1 CMD: 13
Fort: +1 Reflex: +6 Will: +2
Perception: 7

1st Level Spells Remaining: 2/2
Bardic Performance Remaining: 7/7

Current Weapon: Short Sword (+1 to hit, 1d6+1, 19-20/x2)
[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Jun 6, 2014)

"If you want to give it a try, be my guest" Robert replies to Gavin.

[sblock="ooc"]@Piston Honda
Any chance our characters learn Gavin's nickname any time soon? Just so that I can get back to being lazy ^^
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 6, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]My assumption has been that it's daylight - it was close to dawn when you finished up with Grandmaster Torch, then you did your shopping.[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jun 7, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
Charity nods. "Then I'll get into position," she comments, and moves north to the edge of the cover given by the large bush there and awaits the opportunity to move in.


[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 32/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 16


Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
Perception: +8 Sense Motive: +7
Initiative: +1


Lay on Hands remaining: 4/4
Smite remaining: 1/1


Current Weapon in Hand: Glaive
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: None
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 7, 2014)

[sblock=Aura/Charity]Go ahead and move your character icon to the position you want her on the Combat Map. Once you've done that, press Enter to update the Ditzie URL, copy and past it back to your post here on ENWorld.[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jun 7, 2014)

[sblock=ooc/map update]Oops, I forgot to use Ditzie and moved on to updating ROUS3. Here is the move and new link:

http://beta.ditzie.com/49313/53931d0825f05[/sblock]


----------



## Piston Honda (Jun 9, 2014)

[sblock=OOC/Map]

Map just keeps showing up blank for me. 

[/sblock]


----------



## Piston Honda (Jun 9, 2014)

The Navigator attempts to sneak along the rocks, slowly, muttering some old words along the way before tossing some of his rations on the ground, then he pointed at them, beginning to move them slowly, he takes the hand as far as he feels he can before giving it a throw near the dog.

Combat Map

Lower Spell Effect was the extent of my connection with the Mage Hand, Upper Spell Effect is where the ration was thrown to.

[sblock=Actions]
Stealth = 8 (http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4530211/)
Cast Mage Hand, moving and throwing trail rations.
Used 1 trail ration.
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]A different browser made the difference[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
The Navigator/”Gavin”
AC: 16 (12 Touch/14 Flat Footed)
Inititative: +2
HP: 16/16
CMB: +1 CMD: 13
Fort: +1 Reflex: +6 Will: +2
Perception: 7

1st Level Spells Remaining: 2/2
Bardic Performance Remaining: 7/7

Current Weapon: Short Sword (+1 to hit, 1d6+1, 19-20/x2)
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jun 10, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
The young guard winced at the sound of footfalls leaving their location, hoping for the best. In position and ready, she patiently waited.


[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 32/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 16


Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
Perception: +8 Sense Motive: +7
Initiative: +1


Lay on Hands remaining: 4/4
Smite remaining: 1/1


Current Weapon in Hand: Glaive
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: None
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 10, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry - my work schedule shifts during the summer;  I go to work over an hour earlier than the rest of the year, and I haven't yet adjusted in my head - morning is when I normally post. I'll get an update in this evening.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 11, 2014)

Gavin's ploy is at least partially successful; the dog moves to investigate the treats so conveniently tossed at her feet. She sniffs curiously, and sets about tearing through the packaging. So far, there's no other movement that you can see from the 'pyramid.'

Combat Map

[sblock=OOC]Long wait for not much of an update. Sorry 'bout that - ball's still in your court.[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Jun 11, 2014)

Robert moves a bit closer and eagerly awaits how Gavin will knock out the Dog.


Combat Map


----------



## Aura (Jun 12, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
With the dog distracted by the mean offered to it, Charity takes her chance to act. Coming from around the bush and drawing her chakram, she throws it with powerful forward momentum.

[sblock=actions]Move 4 squares as noted on map, drawing chakram with right hand and carrying glaive with left. Brings Charity to exactly 30' range--just barely in short:

Opening chakram throw at dog 30 foot range: 1D20+3 = [9]+3 = 12
1D8+2 = [2]+2 = 4

Edit: Forgot I was 3rd level, so +1 more for 13 to hit. Pretty close if the guard dog is flat-footed.

OOC commentary: I sorta wanted to try animal handling, but I wasn't sure how well that could possibly work on a trained animal with a standing order. Distracting it to help get a flat-footed shot might be the most we can hope for.

Updated map: http://beta.ditzie.com/49313/53993218d2532
[/sblock]


[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 32/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 16


Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
Perception: +8 Sense Motive: +7
Initiative: +1


Lay on Hands remaining: 4/4
Smite remaining: 1/1


Current Weapon in Hand: Glaive(left-hand carry)
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: chakram
Items not currently in possession: None
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 12, 2014)

Charity's chakram strikes true; the dog yelps in pain as the missile imbeds itself deep in her side. She leaps to her feet and begins pulling at the chain in a effort to get at the source of the attack! Almost immediately afterwards, the former guardswoman feels a punch in the ribs - almost as though she's taken a good shot to the body in hand to hand combat - followed by sharp pain and the sensation of something wet leaking down inside her armor; looking down, she sees the butt end of a clothyard shaft protruding from the hole it's punched in her breastplate.

Updated Map

[sblock=Combat!]PCs are up! (Rush job this morning, so it's likely I forgot some piece of vital information. Let me know if you figure out what it was )

```
[u]Combatant     HP     AC     Condition[/u]
Robert        00/32  17/13  
Gavin         00/16  16/12  
Charity       08/32  17/11  
Dog           04/    13/12  
(Archer)      00/    17/13  Cover/Concealment
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Piston Honda (Jun 12, 2014)

Hearing the yelping and the arrow hitting Charity, the Navigator drops back into the bushes to make himself a more difficult target, sheathing his sword and dropping his shield at his feet while pulling his crossbow.

[sblock=Action]
Stealth = 9 
Invisible Castle is not a fan of me making stealth rolls.

Switch shortsword and shield to Crossbow.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
The Navigator/”Gavin”
AC: 15 (12 Touch/13 Flat Footed) [Shield on Ground]
Inititative: +2
HP: 16/16
CMB: +1 CMD: 13
Fort: +1 Reflex: +6 Will: +2
Perception: 7

1st Level Spells Remaining: 2/2
Bardic Performance Remaining: 7/7

Current Weapon: Crossbow (+2 to hit, 1d8, 19-20/x2)
[/sblock]


----------



## Piston Honda (Jun 12, 2014)

Combat Map

Forgot this.


----------



## Lindeloef (Jun 13, 2014)

"The shooter is probably inside" Robert murmurs to Gavin
Robert then seeks cover next to he building.

[sblock="ooc"]I assume those gray things at the building are like slots where an archer could shoot. But I don't know how high those are from the ground.[sblock]


Combat Map


----------



## Aura (Jun 14, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
Rushing forward, Charity tries to put the guard dog out of the fight as quickly as possible. With a powerful overhead swing, she brings the blade of her glaive crashing down on the restrained animal. Finding herself next to Robert, biting back pain she comments, "Surprise was blown; that arrow was immediate."

[sblock=Rolls and Stuff]First order of business: Does Charity spot the shooter? I'm not sure if Mowgli rolled for her already, so just disregard this roll if that is the case:

Perception to spot archer: 1D20+8 = [17]+8 = 25


As a contingency, if the perception roll fails, does Charity get an idea of where it came from based how the arrow hit her? (Feathers point to target?)

Main Action: Charge dog, strike. (I actually forgot to look at map and didn't need to charge, but I did the roll first, so it's a charge.) Seems like a solid hit, albeit with poor damage:

Charging Power Attack Glaive on Guard Dog: 1D20+7 = [10]+7 = 17
1D10+6 = [2]+6 = 8



Map showing updated position: http://beta.ditzie.com/49313/539b8f8e15931
[/sblock]

[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 15 (14 flat-footed, 9 touch, charge included)
HP: 32/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 16


Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
Perception: +8 Sense Motive: +7
Initiative: +1


Lay on Hands remaining: 4/4
Smite remaining: 1/1


Current Weapon in Hand: Glaive
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: chakram(in dog)
Items not currently in possession: None
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 16, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]The gray sections of the walls are indeed windows - thought I'd mentioned that before, sorry . They're only a few feet off the ground, as those sections of the building are just one story.

The arrow that hit Charity came from the SE section, presumably from one of the windows. It's much darker in there than it is outside, so it's hard as heck to see in. I've put a marker for the archers on the map to represent their last "known" position.

Bad guys are up, but I don't have time before work to do a full update. I'll get it this afternoon.[/sblock]

Updated Map


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 17, 2014)

Charity and Robert make their run for the tower, Charity pausing for a moment to end the suffering of the guard dog before she puts her back to one of the walls alongside Robert. Gavin shelters in the trees some distance away. A dagger comes flying from the window of the southeast 'shoulder' of the tower, _pinging_ from Charity's armor and bouncing up into the air before disappearing before her eyes. She catches a brief glimpse of a dark face in the window before the attacker takes cover once more.

From the second floor window above the door to the central tower, you hear a brief chant. Robert feels himself growing _very_ drowsy . . .

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Windows can be climbed through as a full action. A DC 13 Acrobatics check reduces this to a move action, but either way you will be considered flat footed as you go through due to the awkwardness of the move.

I need a DC14 Will Save for Robert or he'll be taking a little nap.

Updated Map

(Icons for Bad Guys still represent only last known location).




```
[u]Combatant     HP     AC     Condition[/u]
Robert        00/32  17/13  
Gavin         00/16  16/12  
Charity       08/32  17/11  
(Archer)      00/    17/13  Cover/Concealment
(Dagger Thrw) 00/    17/13  Cover/Concealment
(Caster)      00/    13/13  Cover/Concealment
[s]Dog           04/    13/12 [/s]
```

[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Jun 17, 2014)

Robert not only feels drowsy but tired as hell and falls over sleeping

Will Save: 1D20+2 = [1]+2 = 3










*OOC:*


When I typed in the roll, I was pretty sure that I will botch it and I was right


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 17, 2014)

Updated Map

Party is up!


----------



## Piston Honda (Jun 17, 2014)

"Damn." The Navigator mutters as events have not transpired to his liking and he is unable to get a clear shot at any of the attackers in the towers. He slings the crossbow over his back and switches back to his short sword and shield to ready to get close to the tower.

[sblock=Action]
Switch back to short sword and shield
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
The Navigator/”Gavin”
AC: 16 (12 Touch/14 Flat Footed)
Inititative: +2
HP: 16/16
CMB: +1 CMD: 13
Fort: +1 Reflex: +6 Will: +2
Perception: 7

1st Level Spells Remaining: 2/2
Bardic Performance Remaining: 7/7

Current Weapon: Short Sword (+1 to hit, 1d6+1, 19-20/x2)
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jun 18, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
The blade deflecting off her armor causes some concern, but Robert's collapse comes first. Quickly deciding on helping him best she can, she shakes him vigorously, calling his name several times, finally stopping at the first signs of returning consciousness. She then steps a little closer, covering territory with her glaive in defensive posture.

[sblock=combat stuff]Standard action: Wake Robert
Move action: One square move NW
Updated Map: http://beta.ditzie.com/49313/53a0ee159c6d5
Free Action: Dirty look at dagger thrower 
(now 25' from the dagger thrower, and threatening the square directly out the door and possibly in one window as well)[/sblock]




[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 24/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 16


Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
Perception: +8 Sense Motive: +7
Initiative: +1


Lay on Hands remaining: 4/4
Smite remaining: 1/1


Current Weapon in Hand: Glaive
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: chakram
Items not currently in possession: None
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Jun 18, 2014)

[sblock="OOC"]@Mowgli I assume when you sleep you fall prone, right? Also do I get to act this round cause we don't really have any initiative order here...[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 18, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]There is an initiative order, but it's kind of screwy because of the way Nessian and his crew are choosing to act - so far, they've just been reacting to what you do (so holding or readying actions). It's basically "you" then "them," and it's your turn. You do fall prone when you sleep. They didn't do anything to stop Charity from waking him, so until they do something you can act.[/sblock]

From within the central tower, you hear a deep voice. *"Gentlemen, My Lady, there is no need for this. I assure you, we are well able to defend ourselves and we can keep this up all day."*


----------



## Lindeloef (Jun 18, 2014)

"I can hear you Charity, no need to yell. But thanks, it seems they have casted some sort of spell on me" Robert says while standing up.

"You annoying little sh*ts. Hiding in the tower, as if thats gonna help you!" While moving into the Doorway. "Now, you fools don't have an exit either besides those tiny a*s windows."



Updated Combat Map


[sblock="ooc"] [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION] those guys, are they Human? asking because of favorite Enemy Bonus.[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]

Robert Kronbark
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 32/32
CMB: +7 CMD: 20
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword (mwk)

Favored Enemy: Human (+2 to attack and damage rolls)

 [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jun 18, 2014)

[sblock=Questions]I wasn't sure if you were saying Robert may act, or everyone. Also, do any of the enemy tokens represent current positions?[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 18, 2014)

[sblock=Answers ]Enemy tokens still represent last known position. The bad guys are up now - their delay to talk allowed Robert to act in the round, but everyone else already did so.

Metagame: Nessian is the only human here.

Update coming tonight or tomorrow AM, depending on how things go with the baby this evening.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 19, 2014)

In answer to Robert's challenge, more chanting can be heard from the window above. The gruff warrior watches as a small pat of . . . is that _butter_? . . . plops to the ground at his feet, and in the next instant he finds himself once more in danger of falling on his arse as the dirt and grass is coated with a thick covering of grease. An arrow whistles through that same window a moment later, pinging against Charity's armor and lodging within it, inflicting a minor wound. A dagger from the west and an arrow from the east fly at Robert as he wobbles; the arrow finds it's mark in his thigh and lodges there. The dagger disappears once more, just after striking the tower wall with a bell-like ring.

Updated Map

[sblock=Combat!]
Party is up!
Robert: DC14 Reflex Save or fall Prone.


```
[u]Combatant     HP     AC     Condition[/u]
Robert        08/32  17/13  
Gavin         00/16  16/12  
Charity       11/32  17/11  
(Archer)      00/    17/13  Cover/Concealment
(Dagger Thrw) 00/    17/13  Cover/Concealment
(Caster)      00/    13/13  Cover/Concealment
(Archer 02)   00/    17/13  Cover/Concealment
[s]Dog             /    13/12 [/s]
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Jun 19, 2014)

Reflex Roll, lets see if this fails too....: 1D20+5 = [4]+5 = 9


...









*OOC:*


I have a question, on the map, the caster is standing right in front of me. If she cast the grease spell, don't I get an Attack of Opportunity?


----------



## Piston Honda (Jun 19, 2014)

The Navigator readies his shield, holding it toward the window as he runs quickly out of the bushes toward the walls of the tower while keeping an eye toward the East.

[sblock=Action]
Total Defense - Temporary AC = 20
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
The Navigator/”Gavin”
AC: 16 (12 Touch/14 Flat Footed)
Inititative: +2
HP: 16/16
CMB: +1 CMD: 13
Fort: +1 Reflex: +6 Will: +2
Perception: 7

1st Level Spells Remaining: 2/2
Bardic Performance Remaining: 7/7

Current Weapon: Short Sword (+1 to hit, 1d6+1, 19-20/x2)
[/sblock]


----------



## Piston Honda (Jun 19, 2014)

Combat Map


----------



## Aura (Jun 19, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
Charity tries to carefully navigate the greasy mess in front of the door, but still slips and falls as another arrow hits her.

[sblock=combat stuff]My previous move got lost on the map, but due to the failed roll it doesn't matter, I end up in the same place. And I don't get a saving throw. 
Acrobatics check vs DC 10 Grease: 1D20-3 = [4]-3 = 1

Updated Map: http://beta.ditzie.com/49313/53a2df7107052
[/sblock]


[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 21/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 16


Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
Perception: +8 Sense Motive: +7
Initiative: +1


Lay on Hands remaining: 4/4
Smite remaining: 1/1


Current Weapon in Hand: Glaive
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: chakram(in dog)
Items not currently in possession: None
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 20, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]The caster is actually on the second floor of the tower, looking down from a window above the door - too far away for AoO.[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Jun 20, 2014)

[sblock="ooc"]ah of course how could I miss that ^^[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 23, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]So Robert falls - leaving him with his full complement of actions. Charity moves and falls, leaving her with a move or standard action. Gavin moves using total defense, leaving him finished for the round.[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jun 23, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
Strange magical grease soaking her red hair as she falls, the young guard struggles to her feet with a bit of effort and a hint of frustration. She keeps a wary eye for where those arrows are coming from hoping to be ready for the next one.

[sblock=ooc]Oh, somehow I didn't realize that I had action left I could use. Nothing too complex, just setting up for next time.
Other Action=stand[/sblock]


[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 21/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 16


Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
Perception: +8 Sense Motive: +7
Initiative: +1


Lay on Hands remaining: 4/4
Smite remaining: 1/1


Current Weapon in Hand: Glaive
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: chakram(in dog)
Items not currently in possession: None
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Jun 23, 2014)

[sblock="ooc"]Whats the inside of the building like? Apparently there is a 2nd Story, any stairs or ladders?[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 23, 2014)

[sblock='The Pyramid']The central portion is two stories, with no windows on the ground floor and only the closed double doors before you as an entrance - no way to see inside without opening the doors first. The three outer portions are the remains of once taller "towers" of two stories that have collapsed against the central tower. They are only one story tall, as the second story of each was destroyed when they fell. their only entrances are the windows on each side. They are considerably darker inside than it is out here, so you're having a lot of trouble seeing into the gloom.[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Jun 23, 2014)

[sblock="apparently i am blind"]There is a door and it's closed... I totally missed that[/sblock]

edit:

Cursing under his breath, Robert stands up and tries to open the door.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 25, 2014)

Charity and Robert struggle to their feet, Robert placing hands on the door handles; a sharp tug tells the warrior that the door is secured from the inside. Gavin moves cautiously toward the complex, a wary eye out for arrows to dodge, but none come his way.

From the two 'wings' of the complex, the archer and knife thrower continue their bloody work. This time it's the knife that scores, thunking solidly into Robert's shoulder. Being planted in flesh doesn't make any difference to the weapon's disappearing act . . . the wound bleeds a little more freely as the blade filling it fades to nothing. An arrow from the window behind Charity zips across the yard and off into the grass.

Once more, there's chanting from above and a coruscating cone of color fills the air around Robert and Charity. Each of them feels the impact of the cone almost solidly, and the world begins to go dark.

Combat Map

[sblock=Combat!]Robert and Charity: Will Save (DC14) vs. Color Spray. Failure means blinded and stunned for 3 rounds, then stunned for 1 round.

Party is Up!


```
[u]Combatant     HP     AC     Condition[/u]
Robert        13/32  17/13  
Gavin         00/16  16/12  
Charity       11/32  17/11  
(Archer 01)   00/    17/13  Cover/Concealment
(Dagger Thrw) 00/    17/13  Cover/Concealment
(Caster)      00/    13/13  Cover/Concealment
(Archer 02)   00/    17/13  Cover/Concealment
[s]Dog             /    13/12 [/s]
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jun 25, 2014)

[sblock=Will Save]Made my save, but waiting to see what happens with Robert before determining an action.
Will Save vs Color Spray: 1D20+7 = [16]+7 = 23
[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Jun 25, 2014)

[sblock="Huh..."]Onwards to fail my will saving throw: 1D20+2 = [18]+2 = 20

I made it somehow...
[/sblock]

Edit:

"You fecking cowards, hiding in your tower. Lets See how you like it without a door" Robert yells and tries to break down the door.

Breaking down the Door: 1D20+4 = [20]+4 = 24










*OOC:*



that should do it 







[sblock=Mini Stats]

Robert Kronbark
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 19/32
CMB: +7 CMD: 20
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword (mwk)

Favored Enemy: Human (+2 to attack and damage rolls)

 [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 25, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]And it would . . . except you're standing on a grease slick, and don't really have any way to get traction for the attempt . _Significant_ penalties on the roll for the time being.[/sblock]

Robert makes a valiant effort to batter down the door, but is unable to find purchase for his feet in the grease slicked marsh grass. From above, laughter fills the air and that cultured voice rings clear once more. *"Why is it that when a man defends himself or his home using brains and the best tools at his disposal, the brutes and bullies always label it cowardice? Good sir, m'lady, I beg you to rethink your position here and leave off your assault on my home, before you are grievously injured!"*


----------



## Lindeloef (Jun 25, 2014)

[sblock="ooc"]I hate you  [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jun 25, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
Seeing Robert beat on the door with no effect, Charity pulls her backpack to the side enough to get into it and pull out a short, thin rod with magical markings down one side. She then shuffles carefully out of the buttered area, continuing to watch for enemies.

[sblock=Actions]I'm working with the assumption I can step out of a grease square without issue, since stepping into it triggers the effect. Let me know if that is not true.

Move: move one square
Move: Retrieve Wand of Cure Light Wounds

updated map: http://beta.ditzie.com/49313/53ab087af3381[/sblock]


[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 21/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 16


Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
Perception: +8 Sense Motive: +7
Initiative: +1


Lay on Hands remaining: 4/4
Smite remaining: 1/1


Current Weapon in Hand: Wand CLW(right),Glaive(left,not wielded)
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: chakram(in dog)
Items not currently in possession: None
Items depleted: none[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 27, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Your actions are all good, Aura.[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Jun 30, 2014)

[sblock="ooc"]So... who's turn is it?[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 30, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Waiting for  [MENTION=6699122]Piston Honda[/MENTION][/sblock]


----------



## Piston Honda (Jun 30, 2014)

[sblock=Question]
Do I have to start a move under the window to climb through it in a move?
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 1, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]A DC13 Acrobatics check allows you to climb through the window as a move action. Looks like from where you are you'll need to take a move action to get to the window and another to move through it. (Sorry it took me so long to get to this answer - tried to get it done yesterday afternoon but just couldn't quite get there).[/sblock]


----------



## Piston Honda (Jul 1, 2014)

The Navigator maintains his cover, quickly moving to the base of the tower, below the window.

[sblock=Action]
Total Defense - AC = 20
Movement
Updated Combat Map
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
The Navigator/”Gavin”
AC: 16 (12 Touch/14 Flat Footed)
Inititative: +2
HP: 16/16
CMB: +1 CMD: 13
Fort: +1 Reflex: +6 Will: +2
Perception: 7

1st Level Spells Remaining: 2/2
Bardic Performance Remaining: 7/7

Current Weapon: Short Sword (+1 to hit, 1d6+1, 19-20/x2)
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 2, 2014)

As Gavin completes his run and crouches outside the window, the voice once more comes from within the central tower. *"You ladies have been causing me some small inconvenience . . . tossing my Warhounders into the sea, disrupting my plans for the granary . . . I'm beginning to get irritated. Still, your actions show your resourcefulness. You should give over these silly attempts to breach the tower and come work for me! Rumor has it I'll soon be the biggest fish in the pond!"*

Arrow and dagger once more zip through the windows, but both miss this time. There is no attack from above.

Combat Map

Party is up!

[sblock=Combat!]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant     HP     AC     Condition[/u]
Robert        13/32  17/13  
Gavin         00/16  16/12  
Charity       11/32  17/11  
(Archer 01)   00/    17/13  Cover/Concealment
(Dagger Thrw) 00/    17/13  Cover/Concealment
(Caster)      00/    13/13  Cover/Concealment
(Archer 02)   00/    17/13  Cover/Concealment
[s]Dog             /    13/12 [/s]
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Jul 2, 2014)

[sblock="two questions"] [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION] can you clarify on Piston's question? If I am already moving, can i climb through the window or do I need a new Action for that? You kinda avoided to answer that cause the Navigator needed to move to the window anyway.


Can't I use the climb skill to climb through the window? Cause you know... it is in the name? (and I am much better in that ^^)

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 3, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Getting through the window is a move action, in and of and all by itself. You may use the climb skill rather than acrobatics, but the other particulars (DC and flat-footed status) remain the same).[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jul 3, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
A near constant rain of arrows and thrown knives seem to wear the young guard down to the point something must be done. "Ittabe death here," she says before rolling around the corner to shield herself from her assailants. Once around the corner, she breathes deeply, muttering, "Like ye were taught." Then she utters the word from her healing wand, and the magic flows, healing one of her wounds and helping with the other.

[sblock=actions]Move action: http://beta.ditzie.com/49313/53b4f26e9d1e4
Standard Action: Activate wand, healing self for 5 pts
Note: Glaive is only carried and not wielded, so I threaten no squares.
First use of CLW wand: 1D8+1 = [4]+1 = 5
[/sblock]


[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 26/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 16


Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
Perception: +8 Sense Motive: +7
Initiative: +1


Lay on Hands remaining: 4/4
Smite remaining: 1/1


Current Weapon in Hand: Glaive(left),Healing Wand(right)
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: chakram(in dog)
Items depleted: Healing Wand-1 chg[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Jul 3, 2014)

Climbing Check DC 13: 1D20+9 = [5]+9 = 14


Robert moves out of the Grease and heads to the next Window. With some problems he manages to through the window into the tower.

combat Map


[sblock=Mini Stats]

Robert Kronbark
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 19/32
CMB: +7 CMD: 20
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword (mwk)

Favored Enemy: Human (+2 to attack and damage rolls)

 [/sblock]


----------



## Piston Honda (Jul 6, 2014)

The Navigator attempts to climb, keeping cautious and quiet to get into the window without attracting attention.

[sblock=Actions]

Stealth: 17 Stealth (1d20+4=17)
Acrobatics: 12 Acrobatics (1d20+4=12)

[/sblock]

Combat Map


[sblock=Mini Stats]
The Navigator/”Gavin”
AC: 16 (12 Touch/14 Flat Footed)
Inititative: +2
HP: 16/16
CMB: +1 CMD: 13
Fort: +1 Reflex: +6 Will: +2
Perception: 7

1st Level Spells Remaining: 2/2
Bardic Performance Remaining: 7/7

Current Weapon: Short Sword (+1 to hit, 1d6+1, 19-20/x2)
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 9, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, folks - busy weekend, etc. I'll try to get you an update tomorrow morning![/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 9, 2014)

Charity manages to use her wand to heal a wound and staunch the bleeding from another. Robert crawls through a window to find himself face to face with charcoal skin and glowing yellow eyes. As the scarred Ranger's putting his feet down, the Fetchling slips a dagger neatly into his side. Gavin, also makes it through a window. The Dhampir within is looking across the 'courtyard'; he fires an arrow as Robert's butt disappears through the window, but the missile clatters from the wall beside the Ranger. The archer apparently has not seen Gavin as yet.

Combat Map

        *GM:*  Party is up!     

[sblock=Combat!]Lighting within the side towers is dim, granting concealment unless you've got a light source or darkvision.

Gavin's miss chance vs. the Dhampir is 20%. The Fetchling seems to fade into the shadows; Robert's miss chance is 50%.

Finally, Ditzie doesn't have a Fog of War effect - the black inside the side towers is part of my original pic. The rooms are empty other than your foes, so I'm not going to remake the map for this part. I think we can estimate squares if needed for movement.


```
[u]Combatant     HP     AC     Condition[/u]
Robert        19/32  17/13  
Gavin         00/16  16/12  
Charity       06/32  17/11  
(Archer 01)   00/    17/13  
(Dagger Thrw) 00/    17/13  
(Caster)      00/    13/13  Cover/Concealment
(Archer 02)   00/    17/13  Cover/Concealment

[s]Dog             /    13/12 [/s]
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Jul 9, 2014)

"You are an ugly Fecker..." Robert comments on the sight of the charcoal skinned Thing. "You wouldn't be related to... damn i forgot his name, but he looks like beef jerky."

And with that he swings his great sword towards his newly found target.

[sblock="actions"]
Assuming Robert is in range, he just swing at the target, else he moves up (it doesn't really matter)


Power Attack against that thing there: 1D20+8 = [7]+8 = 15
  2D6+9 = [5, 2]+9 = 16


[/sblock]



[sblock=Mini Stats]

Robert Kronbark
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 19/32
CMB: +7 CMD: 20
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword (mwk)

Favored Enemy: Human (+2 to attack and damage rolls)

 [/sblock]


----------



## Piston Honda (Jul 9, 2014)

The Navigator clumsily attempts to attack the Dhampir, missing wildly.

[sblock=Action]
Attack: Attack (1d20+1=11)
I believe you severely underestimate my miss chance. Invisible Castle despises me.
[/sblock]



Combat Map


----------



## Aura (Jul 9, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
Red tresses falling away from her face, Charity's green eyes peer into the window and the sounds of combat from within. Jumping and scrambling towards the opening, she manages to work herself through the small window, albeit ungracefully. She sighs with a bit of frustration as she tries to get her bearings and footing.

[sblock=Combat Stuff]Move action: Move to window
Move action: Attempt to climb in window (failed)
Climb into Window DC 13: 1D20+1 = [6]+1 = 7

I even paid extra for my armor to be able to do this better. 
Updated Map: http://beta.ditzie.com/49313/53bd7cec2fd48

I changed my role-play text to reflect Mowgli's correction on how the climb checks work. Removed text preserved here:
[sblock=redacted text]slides back down the wall. She sighs with a bit of frustration, seeing neither friend nor foe around her but clearly hearing commotion.[/sblock][/sblock]


[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 26/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 16


Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
Perception: +8 Sense Motive: +7
Initiative: +1


Lay on Hands remaining: 4/4
Smite remaining: 1/1


Current Weapon in Hand: Glaive(left),Healing Wand(right)
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: chakram(in dog)
Items depleted: Healing Wand-1 chg[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 9, 2014)

[sblock=Combat Stuff/OOC]Just a couple of things:


The miss chance is to be rolled even if your attack is a hit, due to the dim lighting (none of you has Darkvision, and Low-Light Vision doesn't actually make it brighter for you it just allows you to see farther). So if Gavin rolls a 19 for his attack roll, he'd then roll a d100 and miss on a 20 or lower. (I might be telling you guys things you already know, but better safe than sorry I guess).
The Acrobatics/Climb checks are only to see if it takes a full or a move action to get through the window - just trying to simulate the awkwardness of climbing through a smallish, irregularly shaped opening. So Charity is through the window and flat footed until her next action; it just took her a full round action rather than a move action to get through.

I'll get a full update done either latish this evening or first thing tomorrow morning.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 10, 2014)

Charity makes her ponderous way through the window, just in time to see Gavin swing and miss the archer - a pretty man with snow white hair and pale skin, dimly seen in the shadows of the room. The archer drops his bow and pulls out a rapier, with which he proceeds to poke the young Rogue.

Meanwhile, in the other tower Robert swings away at the shadow-man and misses as well. His opponent also does not manage to penetrate the Ranger's defenses.

Combat Map

        *GM:*  Party is Up!     

[sblock=Combat!]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant     HP     AC     Condition[/u]
Robert        19/32  17/13  
Gavin         04/16  16/12  
Charity       06/32  17/11  
(Archer 01)   00/    17/13  
(Dagger Thrw) 00/    17/13  
(Caster)      00/    13/13  Cover/Concealment
(Archer 02)   00/    17/13  Cover/Concealment

[s]Dog             /    13/12 [/s]
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Jul 10, 2014)

Disappointed Robert sighs and swings his trusty sword again at the charcoal guy. This time connecting.

[sblock="rolls"]
Power Attack against that Charcoal guy: 1D20+8 = [17]+8 = 25
  2D6+9 = [1, 6]+9 = 16


See if I actually hit: 1D100 = [58] = 58

  @_*Mowgli*_  is there a door in this room leading into the main tower or is there just an opening?

[/sblock]

Combat Map


[sblock=Mini Stats]

Robert Kronbark
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 19/32
CMB: +7 CMD: 20
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword (mwk)

Favored Enemy: Human (+2 to attack and damage rolls)

 [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jul 10, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
Taking a breath and centering herself, Cortesia's guard waves the wand and repeats the words for Gavin. Reaching out to touch him, healing power flows through her and into him, neatly undoing the strange enemy's efforts. Shortly after Gavin sees the head of Charity's glaive threaten his opponent as she prepares to strike.

[sblock=Combat Stuff]Standard action: Use Wand again, healing Gavin fully (4 pts)
Move action: Slip Wand under belt (ready for battle)

Healing wand on Gavin: 1D8+1 = [3]+1 = 4
[/sblock]


[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 26/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 16


Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
Perception: +8 Sense Motive: +7
Initiative: +1


Lay on Hands remaining: 4/4
Smite remaining: 1/1


Current Weapon in Hand: Glaive (Healing Wand at belt)
Current Conditions in Effect: none
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: chakram(in dog)
Items depleted: Healing Wand-2 chg[/sblock]


----------



## Piston Honda (Jul 11, 2014)

The Navigator gives a muted thanks as he feels the waves of healing energy over him, before taking a step aside to give Charity room to step in and once more swinging and missing.

Attack: Attack (1d20+1=12)

Combat Map


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 11, 2014)

Robert's foe crumples to the ground, his lifeblood leaking to the dirt floor from the great gash in his side. The Ranger looks around, but there are no exits from the room other than the windows. There is a door on the side abutting the central tower, but these three smaller structures were separate from the central tower, and provide no access.

The rapier wielder facing Gavin and Charity steps neatly to the side, placing the Rogue between himself and the girl's long weapon, and thrusts once more with his rapier. Again the needle blade finds an opening in Gavin's armor, inflicting another puncture.

Combat Map

        *GM:*  Party is up!     

[sblock=Combat!]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant     HP     AC     Condition[/u]
Robert        19/32  17/13  
Gavin         05/16  16/12  
Charity       06/32  17/11  
(Archer 01)   00/    17/13  

(Caster)      00/    13/13  Cover/Concealment
(Archer 02)   00/    17/13  Cover/Concealment

[s](Dagger Thrw) 00/    17/13 [/s]
[s]Dog             /    13/12 [/s]
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Piston Honda (Jul 11, 2014)

The Navigator takes a side step and one more throws a stray attack, hoping that Charity can prove more effective.

Combat Map

[sblock=Action]
5-Foot Step
Attack: Attack (1d20+1=7) (Hates me so much)
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jul 11, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
While sliding to the side to give herself an avenue of attack, Charity retrieves a small stone and lets it begin to float about her head, providing ample light. She then taps the ground distractingly before deftly slicing at her admittedly good looking opponent.

[sblock=combat stuff]Shift, as noted on map
Move action: Deploy Ioun Torch
Standard Action: Attack Dhamphir (power attack)

Power Attack on Dhamphir: 1D20+5 = [17]+5 = 22
1D10+6 = [6]+6 = 12

(no concealment roll, deployed light)
updated map: http://beta.ditzie.com/49313/53bfdbe6d90d2
[/sblock]

[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 26/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 16


Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
Perception: +8 Sense Motive: +7
Initiative: +1


Lay on Hands remaining: 4/4
Smite remaining: 1/1


Current Weapon in Hand: Glaive (Healing Wand at belt)
Current Conditions in Effect: Continual Flame(Ioun Torch)
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: chakram(in dog)
Items depleted: Healing Wand-2 chg[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Jul 11, 2014)

[sblock="Questions"]@Mowgli 
-where is that door in this room?
-what would it take to climb out of a window
-where were windows in the main tower and what would it take to climb in there?[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 14, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]The previous entries to the "side towers" were on the walls between the towers and the central tower. So in "Robert's Tower" the door was on the NE wall, in "Charity & Gavin's Tower" it's one the NW wall, and in the northern tower it's on the southern wall.

Same to climb out as in, but there is no one threatening right now so it really doesn't matter too much if you take a full or a move action.

The only window in the main tower is on the second floor above the door. The wall is worked stone (DC 25).[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Jul 14, 2014)

"Hmm.. don't want to get oiled up again, lets check out the back side of the tower then..." Robert mumbles to himself and proceeds to climb out of the window on the opposite side.

Climbing Check DC 13: 1D20+9 = [17]+9 = 26


Combat Map




[sblock=Mini Stats]

Robert Kronbark
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 19/32
CMB: +7 CMD: 20
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword (mwk)

Favored Enemy: Human (+2 to attack and damage rolls)

 [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 14, 2014)

The archer falls to Charity's ruthless attack. Her Ioun Torch lights the room, exposing bare floors, no furniture, and no exits other than the windows.

        *GM:*  Party is up.     

Combat Map


```
[u]Combatant     HP     AC     Condition[/u]
Robert        19/32  17/13  
Gavin         05/16  16/12  
Charity       06/32  17/11  

(Caster)      00/    13/13  Cover/Concealment
(Archer 02)   00/    17/13  Cover/Concealment

[s](Archer 01)   00/    17/13 [/s]
[s](Dagger Thrw) 00/    17/13 [/s]
[s]Dog           00/    13/12 [/s]
```


----------



## Lindeloef (Jul 14, 2014)

[sblock="ooc"]Any windows/entry points on the side of the main tower, where Robert is at?

if not Robert will double move around the northern side-tower.
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jul 15, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
The young Venzan considers her fallen opponent before deciding: she needs to be elsewhere. Stepping through the window, Charity attempts slide easily down the sloped side, only to lose her balance and hit the ground with an ungraceful thump. "Good grief," can barely be heard by those close to her.

[sblock=Combat Stuff]Climb check to exit the tower through the window:
Climb Out of Window DC 13: 1D20+1 = [5]+1 = 6
Another full round. Joy. But my attack rolls have been good so I can't complain too much.
Updated Map: http://beta.ditzie.com/49313/53c47516dc41f[/sblock]


[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 26/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 16


Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
Perception: +8 Sense Motive: +7
Initiative: +1


Lay on Hands remaining: 4/4
Smite remaining: 1/1


Current Weapon in Hand: Glaive (Healing Wand at belt)
Current Conditions in Effect: Continual Flame(Ioun Torch)
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: chakram(in dog)
Items depleted: Healing Wand-2 chg[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 15, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Nope - the only entrance to the main tower is on the southern side.[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Jul 15, 2014)

Combat Map


Walking around the tower, Robert mumbles "Only one Window in the front? Man they must have real bad air in there..."


----------



## Piston Honda (Jul 15, 2014)

The Navigator nodded at Charity as she left, appreciative of her having slain the Dhampir that gave him so much trouble, then, slightly wounded walked to the window at the back of the tower slowly. 

Combat Map


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 16, 2014)

All is quiet around the tower now, as the three of you make your various ways around. Gavin can see both Robert and Charity from his current position.

Combat Map

        *GM:*  Party is up! (No changes to Enemy Position of which you're aware).     

[sblock=OOC]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant     HP     AC     Condition[/u]
Robert        19/32  17/13  
Gavin         05/16  16/12  
Charity       06/32  17/11  

(Caster)      00/    13/13  Cover/Concealment
(Archer 02)   00/    17/13  Cover/Concealment

[s](Archer 01)   00/    17/13 [/s]
[s](Dagger Thrw) 00/    17/13 [/s]
[s]Dog           00/    13/12 [/s]
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Jul 16, 2014)

Robert moves around the tower next to Charity. "So you got lucky finding a better entrance than grease galore at the front?"



Combat Map


----------



## Aura (Jul 16, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
"Hunh," the red-head replies, "Dinna see another door." Drawing her wand again as she steps towards the corner, giving her a better vantage point to see what is happening in the courtyard. Charity then speaks a few words, with a bit more confidence than the first couple attempts, and touches Robert on the shoulder, letting the magic flow into him.

[sblock=Combat Stuff]Move Action: Move 2 squares and draw wand.
Standard Action: Activate wand and touch Robert.
Updated map: http://beta.ditzie.com/49313/53c6aeeaeab1a
(Note: Charity currently threatens no squares.)
Healing on Robert = 7 pts
Wand of CLW on Robert: 1D8+1 = [6]+1 = 7
[/sblock]

[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 26/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 16


Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
Perception: +8 Sense Motive: +7
Initiative: +1


Lay on Hands remaining: 4/4
Smite remaining: 1/1


Current Weapon in Hand: Glaive(left,unwielded), Healing Wand(right)
Current Conditions in Effect: Continual Flame(Ioun Torch)
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: chakram(in dog)
Items depleted: Healing Wand-3 chg[/sblock]


----------



## Piston Honda (Jul 17, 2014)

The Navigator climbs out the window slowly. Small droplets of blood coming down from his slight wound.

Acrobatics (1d20+4=9)

Combat Map


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 19, 2014)

Still no sound from within the tower that you can hear, and no changes that you can see from your current location.

        *GM:*  Go ahead and post another round of actions.     

Combat Map


----------



## Aura (Jul 20, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
Taking full advantage of the lull in violent action, Charity speaks the wand's command word again. It roars to life and she lets more healing energy flow into Robert. Seemingly satisfied with the result, she steps a little more into the open, eyes alert, paying particular attention to the window of the central tower.

[sblock=Combat Stuff]Standard Action: Use wand of CLW, touch Robert
Move action: 1 square move to http://beta.ditzie.com/49313/53cb010098030

Second use of CLW wand on Robert: 1D8+1 = [7]+1 = 8

Wand healing rolls have been good to us.[/sblock]


[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 26/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 16


Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
Perception: +8 Sense Motive: +7
Initiative: +1


Lay on Hands remaining: 4/4
Smite remaining: 1/1


Current Weapon in Hand: Glaive(left,unwielded), Healing Wand(right)
Current Conditions in Effect: Continual Flame(Ioun Torch)
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: chakram(in dog)
Items depleted: Healing Wand-4 chg[/sblock]


----------



## Piston Honda (Jul 20, 2014)

The Navigator wanders around to the side of the tower where he saw Charity drop down. 

"Is that all of them?"

Combat Map


----------



## Lindeloef (Jul 20, 2014)

"Nah there is still that one smart a$$ in the first floor of the main tower. But I am not sure how we can enter that. The area around the door is all greased up, even with my best effort I cannot break it open. And climbing up to that window... not sure if we can do that" Robert replies.









*OOC:*


I've got nothing... (idea wise)








[sblock=Mini Stats]

Robert Kronbark
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 28/32
CMB: +7 CMD: 20
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword (mwk)

Favored Enemy: Human (+2 to attack and damage rolls)

 [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 21, 2014)

As the redhead steps back around the corner of the tower, she notes that the grease is gone from in front of the door. She sees nothing else different; the interior of the tower's second floor is still much darker than it is out where she it, so it's nearly impossible to make out any details from inside.

        *GM:*  Party is up again.     

Combat Map

[sblock=Combat Stuff]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant     HP     AC     Condition[/u]
Robert        04/32  17/13  
Gavin         05/16  16/12  
Charity       06/32  17/11  

(Caster)      00/    13/13  Cover/Concealment
(Archer 02)   00/    17/13  Cover/Concealment

[s](Archer 01)   00/    17/13 [/s]
[s](Dagger Thrw) 00/    17/13 [/s]
[s]Dog           00/    13/12 [/s]
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Jul 21, 2014)

[sblock="question"] [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION] how high are those side towers? [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jul 22, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
Seeing the way seemingly clear, Charity runs back to her compatriots, red and white clothing fluttering in the breeze. "Slick stuff is gone," she curtly explains, followed by a wave of the wand, speaking of the magic word, and a touch on Gavin's shoulder, healing him of the last blow the enemy landed before going down.

[sblock=Combat Stuff]Move action: http://beta.ditzie.com/49313/53cdade384645
Standard Action: Use CLW wand, touch Gavin: Second use of CLW wand on Gavin: 1D8+1 = [6]+1 = 7
I think my heal wand is a bigger hero than I am. Ah well. Anyway, Gavin has heard the command word spoken directly in front of him a couple times now, in case it matters later.[/sblock]


[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 26/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 16


Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
Perception: +8 Sense Motive: +7
Initiative: +1


Lay on Hands remaining: 4/4
Smite remaining: 1/1


Current Weapon in Hand: Glaive(left,unwielded), Healing Wand(right)
Current Conditions in Effect: Continual Flame(Ioun Torch)
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: chakram(in dog)
Items depleted: Healing Wand-5 chg[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 22, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]The side towers were originally about 12' tall. They lean against the central tower at the 8 to 12 foot mark depending on how much they've crumbled - a bit above the height of the door frame in front, and a bit below the window of the central tower.[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Jul 22, 2014)

[sblock="ooc"] [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION] whats the DC to climb onto one of the side tower and from there get into the window of the main tower?[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 22, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]The towers are worked stone (DC20), but the windows could be used to aid the climb. *DC 15* to get to the roof of the collapsed towers. Getting from there to the window of the central tower would be more acrobatics than climb, and would also be DC 15.[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Jul 22, 2014)

Climbing Check DC 15 : Side Tower :: 1D20+9 = [6]+9 = 15

[sblock="ooc"] a good horse only jumps as high as it must ^^[/sblock]


"Lets see if getting on this roof would help..." Robert mumbles and starts climbing up onto the side tower's roof.



[sblock=Mini Stats]

Robert Kronbark
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 28/32
CMB: +7 CMD: 20
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword (mwk)

Favored Enemy: Human (+2 to attack and damage rolls)

 [/sblock]

combat map


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 23, 2014)

Robert scrambles up the wall and onto the roof of the collapsed tower, finding it slightly tilted toward the central one but not enough to make the footing precarious.


----------



## Piston Honda (Jul 24, 2014)

The Navigator watched Robert climb the tower and thanked Charity as his wounds closed and the pain was replaced with a slight euphoria. He knew Robert would go in heavy and would make it hard to sneak in the window behind him, but perhaps he would attract enough attention that he could slip in the front door. "I don't know how you are at climbing, love, but it might be wise to cut off the escape route." He slunk towards the corner of the nearby tower, hugging the wall to avoid being seen and peeked at the door.

Combat Map

[sblock=Actions]
Stealth (1d20+4=18)
[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Jul 25, 2014)

[sblock="ooc"] [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION] another question, how high is the main tower? does it look like there could be a roof access or something hinting at that? like battlements for example

if so what would be the DC to climb it?[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 25, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]No battlements or other indications of roof access to the top of the two story tower. Roof is about 12 feet higher than your current location on the roof of the short "tower." Climb DC is 20.[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Jul 26, 2014)

[sblock="ooc"]Whose turn is it?[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 26, 2014)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Sorry! I'm on vacation . . . thought I'd have a chance to update before now so haven't posted in the AFK. Hopefully I'll be able to get a post up soon. It's the BG turn, but I haven't decided what they're going to do yet.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 27, 2014)

Gavin peeks 'round the corner and sees . . . nothing different, other than the absence of the greasy slick on the dirt. The door remains firmly shut. Robert's climb to the top of the collapsed tower places him in position to assault the window of the main tower's second floor, but he still cannot see in due to the angle combined with the light difference from outside to in.

Then, the scene explodes into action! The door bursts open, a burly man wielding a hand axe steps out and into the corner. "On his six" is a little gnome, who zips past him and starts a run for the swamp, moving faster than his short legs should be able to carry him. The gnome is clutching something tightly under one of his arms.

        *GM:*  Party is up!     

Combat Map

[sblock=Combat!]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant     HP     AC     Condition[/u]
Robert        04/32  17/13  
Gavin         00/16  16/12  
Charity       06/32  17/11  

(Gnome)       00/    13/13  
(Nessian)     00/    17/13  

[s](Archer 01)   00/    17/13 [/s]
[s](Dagger Thrw) 00/    17/13 [/s]
[s]Dog           00/    13/12 [/s]
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Jul 27, 2014)

[sblock="rules question"] Rule question, is it somehow possible for Robert to jump down on Nessian?[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jul 27, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
Seeing the sudden flurry of activity from Nessian and his henchman, Charity moves to intercept the slower of the two. "Gavin… take te runna," she suggests as she moves by him, obviously slowed down by her heavier armor. Dropping her healing wand as she moves by the fallen guard dog, she brings her glaive to ready as she manages to cut off the man's apparent path of escape, but leaves herself open to attack with no friendly shield-man between her and her enemy.

Pointing the weapon menacingly at Nessian, the young guard takes a deep breath, mentally preparing herself for the next few seconds…

[sblock=Combat Stuff]Move action: Move
Move action: Move
Free action: Drop wand
Swift action: Smite on Nessian (if evil: +3 hit, +3 damage, +3 AC to his attacks)

updated map: http://beta.ditzie.com/49313/53d4a7763bf57

Last turn, I had options of play aggressively (move to better stop precisely this event) and play conservatively (heal Gavin). The decision just cost me two swings… so I hope things go well, just the same.[/sblock]


[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 26/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 16


Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
Perception: +8 Sense Motive: +7
Initiative: +1


Lay on Hands remaining: 4/4
Smite remaining: 1/1


Current Weapon in Hand: Glaive
Current Conditions in Effect: Continual Flame(Ioun Torch)
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: chakram(in dog), healing wand (next to dog)
Items depleted: Healing Wand-5 chg[/sblock]


----------



## Piston Honda (Jul 27, 2014)

The Navigator hears Charity, having already spotted him carrying something. _That's the plan, not worried about killing him though, I just want whatever he's got._ He thinks as he charges the gnome, dropping his blade along the way and attempting to tackle him to the ground, he's always got a dagger if things get rough.

Updated map

[sblock=Action]
Charge and grapple. The core rules are not clear on this, I added the normal bonus from a charge, if that doesn't apply, take 2 off here. I'm mostly trying to hold him and wrestle whatever he has away from him. I'm -2 to AC and my CMD is 13.
Grapple on a charge (1d20+3=22)
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 28, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]It's a DC 15 Acrobatics check to ignore the first 10 feet fallen (I'll give you all of it, in this case). If you fail the check and take damage, you land prone. The 'Death from Above' feat allows you to jump down on a foe, using the momentum as a charge attack to gain +5 to your attack roll in place of the usual bonuses for charge and attacking from higher ground.[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Jul 28, 2014)

[sblock="ooc"]thanks Mowgli

Acrobatic Check DC 15 (i will probably fail this): 1D20+2 = [14]+2 = 16


yay 


note if I cannot attack him after getting next to Nessian, tell me so and ignore the rolls. I assume Nessian is a Human too. So I will apply my Fav. Enemy Bonus to the Rolls.

Power Attack against Nessian: 1D20+10 = [14]+10 = 24
  2D6+11 = [4, 4]+11 = 19


[/sblock]

Seeing how Gavin can handle a gnome Robert leaps from the side tower to take care of that guy next to the door.
Next to who Robert assumes to be Nessian, he swings his trusty Greatsword down on him hard.




Combat Map


[sblock=Mini Stats]

Robert Kronbark
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 28/32
CMB: +7 CMD: 20
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword (mwk)

Favored Enemy: Human (+2 to attack and damage rolls)

 [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 28, 2014)

Robert comes down on the bandit leader like a bolt of thunder, greatsword cleaving a chunk of flesh from Nessian's side, as Charity positions herself for an attack. Nessian's answering blow from his hand axe fails to penetrate the Ranger's armor.

Gavin sprints after the fleeing Gnome and makes a flying tackle, wrapping the little fellow up in a strong embrace. There's a sharp pain in his side as the two fall to the ground, and another as they tumble. A wave of weakness washes over him, and the earth seems to spin even more than his rolling across the ground would account for . . .

Combat Map

[sblock=OOC]PH, what you want for getting the bundle (it's a book) away from the Gnome is Disarm. The Gnome hit with his AoO as Gavin started the grapple, and again on his action. Kindly make a Fortitude Save, DC 12 . . .

Nessian is Human, and using Acrobatics is part of a Move action so Robert had plenty of time to get in a swing [/sblock]

        *GM:*  Party is up!     

[sblock=Combat!]
	
	



```
[u]Combatant     HP     AC     Condition[/u]
Robert        04/32  17/13  
Gavin         07/16  16/12  Grappled, (Poisoned?)
Charity       06/32  17/11  

(Gnome)       00/    13/13  Grappled
(Nessian)     19/    17/13  

[s](Archer 01)   00/    17/13 [/s]
[s](Dagger Thrw) 00/    17/13 [/s]
[s]Dog           00/    13/12 [/s]
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Jul 28, 2014)

[sblock="rolls"]
Power Attack against Nessian: 1D20+10 = [17]+10 = 27
  2D6+11 = [2, 5]+11 = 18


[/sblock]


"You should've given up, when you had the chance, Nessian." Robert presses these words through his teeth when he swings his Greatsword once again down hard on his foe.




Combat Map

[sblock=Mini Stats]

Robert Kronbark
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 28/32
CMB: +7 CMD: 20
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +2
Perception: +7
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword (mwk)

Favored Enemy: Human (+2 to attack and damage rolls)

 [/sblock]


----------



## Piston Honda (Jul 28, 2014)

[sblock=Fort Save]
Fort (1d20+1=12)
Two decent rolls in a row. Whew.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 28, 2014)

Nessian crumples to the ground, the two gaping wounds inflicted by Robert's greatsword bleeding his life into the dirt.

Combat Map

[sblock=PH]Nice! You avoided a point each of CON and WIS damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Piston Honda (Jul 28, 2014)

[sblock=Question]
To be sure, I have the gnome grappled? 
[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Jul 28, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
Seeing Robert crush Nessian right before her eyes, Charity turns to the problem of the runner. Thanks to Gavin, he hasn't gotten any further. Moving closer, she takes the side of her weapon and slaps into him as best she can, trying to knock the wind out of him.

[sblock=Combat Stuff]Move Action: http://beta.ditzie.com/49313/53d647b69a903
Standard Action: Subdual attack on gnome. I forgot to take the penalty for doing so, is that -4? Looks good, though.
Subdual attack on gnome: 1D20+6 = [17]+6 = 23
1D10+3 = [10]+3 = 13
[/sblock]


[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 26/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 16


Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
Perception: +8 Sense Motive: +7
Initiative: +1


Lay on Hands remaining: 4/4
Smite remaining: 1/1


Current Weapon in Hand: Glaive
Current Conditions in Effect: Continual Flame(Ioun Torch)
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: chakram(in dog), healing wand (next to dog)
Items depleted: Healing Wand-5 chg[/sblock]


----------



## Piston Honda (Jul 28, 2014)

Blood dripping from his side onto the gnome, the Navigator fights through the pain and dizziness, attempting to pin the gnome to the ground and restrain him. He is rather delighted to feel the thump as Charity hits him the gnome. “Calm down, now. I’d prefer you alive. And if she’s here, I take it my other friend will be on his way shortly. He’s certainly got a more bloody sense of justice…and a large, very sharp sword.” He catches his breath before speaking to Charity. “Tell me you have a rope for our new friend, love.”

[sblock=Action]
Maintain grapple and pin the gnome down (presuming I have him grappled still and the gnome is conscious after Charity hits him)
Pin the Gnome (1d20+6=22)
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 29, 2014)

Charity's blow knocks the wind - and the fight - right out of the little fellow. He lies on the ground beneath Gavin, gasping for air.

[sblock=OOC]No need for the pin - he's unconscious (the gasping/wind knocked out is fluff). He drops both the book and the dagger.[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Combat Over!


----------



## Aura (Jul 29, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
Still running on adrenaline, Cortesia's guard roots through her pack and pulls out the rope. She drops it off with Gavin on her way to pick up her healing wand, then check if any of the others are still alive, starting with Nessian, before she embarrasses herself again trying to climb up into the side-towers.

[sblock=After Battle Stuff]Retrieve rope, Give rope to Gavin, Walk to dog, Pick up wand, Tuck wand under belt, walk to Nessian, Check Nessian for life (optional--staunch bleeding if Nessian is still alive)[/sblock]

[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 26/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 16


Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
Perception: +8 Sense Motive: +7
Initiative: +1


Lay on Hands remaining: 4/4
Smite remaining: 0/1


Current Weapon in Hand: Glaive (CLW Wand tucked under belt
Current Conditions in Effect: Continual Flame(Ioun Torch)
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: chakram(in dog), Rope (used to tie up gnome)
Items depleted: CLW Wand-5 chg[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Jul 29, 2014)

"I assume you got the book that we came here for? Also wasn't there a wizard in the tower or was it that gnome over there? Cause ground meat over here couldn't cast spells to save his life, or even swing an axe. No wonder he hid in that tower." Robert rambles, still pumped with adrenalin from the fight.


----------



## Piston Honda (Jul 29, 2014)

“Thanks again.” The Navigator says as he takes the ropes, head still slightly swimming, face a bit pale. He grabs the gnome’s blade and slides it into his own belt to keep it away from the gnome. “He coated this with something. Little bastard.” His words lack their typical brightness, and he begins tying the gnome’s hands, then the rest of him, afterwards he regains his composure, takes the book and slides it into his bag and calls out to the others as he stands up with part of the rope. “Got the book. And the gnome.”

[sblock=Mowgli]
After Charity’s walked away, while tying up the gnome, The Navigator will take a dip into his belongings. Palming what he’s found and dropping it into the bag with the book.
Sleight of Hand (1d20+4=15)
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 29, 2014)

The Gnome is secured, and Nessian's still alive - though likely not for long. The book is written in some sort of code, and the letters used seem to be an archaic form of the Landadelian alphabet, so it's likely this is the book you're after.

[sblock=OOC]Out of time - 'bout to head to pool and/or beach. More later.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 31, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]OK, apparently beach vacations are not conducive to keeping up with GMing duties . And now I can't remember what "more" I intended to write. You've got the book, the gnome and Nessian. Charity's managed to staunch Nessian's bleeding - he's stable but hovering on death's door. I _think_ the ball's in your court.[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Jul 31, 2014)

[sblock="ooc"] [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION] you wanted to tell us about the big pile of gold inside the tower [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 31, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]I did indeed . I'm still adjusting the treasure list - my original one won't work because there's not nearly _enough_![/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Aug 1, 2014)

Robert turns to his companions "So what's the plan with those two?" He points at the Gnome and Nessian. "You think Blood fountain here will survive a trip to city? I personally doubt it. The gnome we could transport handily but I don't think he is worth the hassle..."


----------



## Piston Honda (Aug 1, 2014)

The Navigator stands, up, dusting himself off. “Worst case scenario, Blood fountain as you put it, does not make it back. However, if we have proof of plot and a body, that should get some recognition…and put the city at ease and all that.” Perhaps a small bounty, he thought to himself. “The gnome is an accomplice, an extra for a swift trial and death sentence. That ought to lift some spirits and look good for everyone. Perhaps a quick look inside would be beneficial. Do we have any extra rope for him?” He points at Nessian.


----------



## Lindeloef (Aug 1, 2014)

By the thought of him carrying the body of Nessian, Robert groans. "Don't you think his head would be enough to show around? It's usually enough to get a bounty paid out on someones head."


----------



## Aura (Aug 1, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
Charity kneels and begins working to prevent Nessian's impending death. She staunches the initial bleeding, then applies a lot of pressure when bandaging to try and keep him from losing even more blood. "Nessian lives, for now. He will may need to be moved with a stretcher or a litter. And we'll want to check his buddies in the side towers." Standing back up, she eyes the cut in Gavin's side suspiciously. "Hunh, well, in any case, outside of you're both up and moving, let's take a look at the wounds. Gavin needs to be looked at for sure--I didn't like the sound of the blade being coated with something."


[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 26/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 16


Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
Perception: +8 Sense Motive: +7
Initiative: +1


Lay on Hands remaining: 4/4
Smite remaining: 0/1


Current Weapon in Hand: Glaive (CLW Wand tucked under belt
Current Conditions in Effect: Continual Flame(Ioun Torch)
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: chakram(in dog), Rope (used to tie up gnome)
Items depleted: CLW Wand-5 chg[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Aug 3, 2014)

"By the way, did you gag the gnome? Assuming that he is the guy greasing up the place." Robert asks. "I will look in the tower for a method to transport Nessian." And with that Robert heads into the main tower.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 3, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]I'm traveling and recovering from vacation today. Hope to  get a a post up this evening. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 4, 2014)

Charity manages to keep Nessian alive, and even stabilizes him to the point he should be able to travel back to Venza for trial. The Gnome wakes, muttering something that could either be curses or pleas for mercy around the gag . . . considering the look in his eyes, it's most likely the latter.

Robert enters the tower, finding an empty first floor and a spiral stair up to the second. On the second floor he finds an old desk and an open chest. Inside the chest he finds a set of musical pipes and a scroll case.

[sblock=Gavin/The Navigator]Gavin's rifling through the Gnome's pouch produces a few trinkets:
A small, exquisite sculpture of a bird
A scroll case
A vial filled with greenish liquid and
A jar filled with some sort of paste
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC All]Gavin's share of the treasure from this last outing, less some small reward to be received at the end to balance the books, is in the Gnome's pouch.[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Aug 4, 2014)

"Why don't these kind of people ever have something useful..." Robert shakes his head. He picks up the stuff from the chest and returns to his companions. "I found this in a chest upstairs." And he shows the pipes and the scroll case.


----------



## Aura (Aug 4, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
Busy with tending to the survivors on both sides, Charity suggests, "The bad guys may be carrying the things you would find most useful, Robert. I think I have Nessian stable if you want to check him over for valuables. And there are the two guys in the side towers, too. One had a bow; maybe you'd like it. As for you, Gavin, time to have that nasty cut looked at…"

With that, the guard form the Cortesian Temple shifts focus from tending the fallen to her own teammates. Taking time to apply bandages and clean wounds, starting with The Navigator, it's immediately obvious she possesses a soft and soothing touch.

[sblock=Stuff]Charity cleans and dresses wounds on The Navigator, then Robert. Cortesia sends healing energy flowing through her servant as part of the process (Lay on Hands), healing The Navigator for 7 and Robert for 6. Charity also pays particular attention to cleaning the poisoned wound on The Navigator and assessing if there will be any further effect.

1st Lay on Hands - The Navigator: 2D6 = [6, 1] = 7

2nd Lay on Hands - Robert: 2D6 = [4, 2] = 6


I'll leave it to Robert and The Navigator to discover the full extent of their wounds healing so quickly on their own schedule and in their own way.[/sblock]


[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 26/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 16


Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
Perception: +8 Sense Motive: +7
Initiative: +1


Lay on Hands remaining: 2/4
Smite remaining: 0/1


Current Weapon in Hand: Glaive (CLW Wand tucked under belt
Current Conditions in Effect: Continual Flame(Ioun Torch)
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: chakram(in dog), Rope (used to tie up gnome)
Items depleted: CLW Wand-5 chg[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 5, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Aura, I like what you're doing with Charity's development! A very well done IC growth into Paladin abilities.

I goofed a bit with the bad guys' treasure, so there's a bit of awkwardness there. I miscalculated the worth of that returning dagger by forgetting to make it +1 before adding the returning property. It would've been worth about 1500 GP more than the total treasure allotment for all three of you, so it's gotta disappear. That's what I get for making adjustments on the fly to try to make the fight more interesting .[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Aug 5, 2014)

"Woah, Charity. You should have told us that you have magical healing abilities like that one smelly dwarf with the snake back when we were killing giant rats. You remember him, right?" Robert says surprised once treated by the lay on hands. "But you should work on the range of it. Not that my wife gets jealous. Hahahah"


----------



## Piston Honda (Aug 5, 2014)

The bandages stop the Navigator’s bleeding, and he feels the wounds begin to close and the nausea of the poison fades as Charity touches him. “Thank you,dear. I don’t know how I would have made it through without you.” He gives a smile as his energy seems to be returning.


----------



## Aura (Aug 5, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
Obviously taken aback from Robert's and Gavin's comments, the young guard peels the bandages away from Robert's wounds only to find the wound already closed. "Hunh," Charity starts as she sits back, letting the bandages fall away, "I didn't do anything differently. Perhaps Cortesia has acted on our behalf? I'll have to quietly inquire at the temple and see what people think. It may take some help to figure out what happened--and if it's something I can do again, a little practice and self reflection to do it consistently. Too early to say. I have no idea about 'range' though," she continues, shifting subject a bit, "far be it I should inspire domestic strife, though."

Charity thinks for a moment, distracted by the turn of events, when her eyes light up. "Topaz was the snake's name… and the Dwarf… hmmm… Tirgas. I recall being worried on how to keep a bandage on a snake."

[sblock=ooc]Maybe the returning dagger was one of those old-school Drow weapons that rot in the sun. 
We'll see where Charity's discovery takes her. It's been fun so far.[/sblock]


[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 26/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 16


Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
Perception: +8 Sense Motive: +7
Initiative: +1


Lay on Hands remaining: 2/4
Smite remaining: 0/1


Current Weapon in Hand: Glaive (CLW Wand tucked under belt
Current Conditions in Effect: Continual Flame(Ioun Torch)
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: chakram(in dog), Rope (used to tie up gnome)
Items depleted: CLW Wand-5 chg[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Aug 7, 2014)

"Hmm okay, lets see if Nessy here has anything useful on him, that he hasn't soaked with his blood..." Robert says and proceeds to check Nessian for some valuables.


----------



## Aura (Aug 8, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
Finally done with immediate duties, Charity starts helping take care of clean-up. Retrieving her chakram from the guard dog, she takes a moment to make sure the animal is put out of its misery if it still lingers on. Then she climbs into the towers to checks the archer and dagger thrower for life and, if finding any, works to stabilize them. Whether they yet live or not, she relieves them of weapons and valuables to return to the group.

[sblock=ooc]Somewhere along the line she puts the healing wand back into her backpack. It seems unlikely the guys in the towers lived, but either could have self-stabilized.[/sblock]


[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 26/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 16


Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
Perception: +8 Sense Motive: +7
Initiative: +1


Lay on Hands remaining: 2/4
Smite remaining: 0/1


Current Weapon in Hand: Glaive
Current Conditions in Effect: Continual Flame(Ioun Torch)
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: Rope (used to tie up gnome)
Items depleted: CLW Wand-5 chg[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 11, 2014)

Both occupants of the side towers are well and truly dead, and the dog as well. Robert finds nothing on the bandit chief but his leather armor and his axe, and the weapons Charity finds on the side tower occupants are all mundane in nature.

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, very busy weekend and little time to post this AM either so very little fluff posted. I think I've covered everything in the way of questions, though. Shouldn't be much left to do but stow your findings for looking over later and wrapping up the details of the adventure. I'm happy to play all that out, or y'all can let me know what you want to do and I'll post a summary - entirely your call.[/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Aug 11, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
Clambering down from the last side tower a bit ungracefully, Charity has lined up the two bodies next to the dog. "I didn't find anything of great import--perhaps some of the weapons or armor is of good quality." Shifting gears in terms of both subject and action, Cortesia's guard makes herself busy with getting Nessian onto the makeshift litter. Once accomplished, she adds, "Well, he have the book for our employer and a bad guy for the White Cloaks. Shall we be going, then? It's been a long evening and I have a lot to think on."

[sblock=ooc]Continued IC or summary are both ok with me, although I will IC until said summary is given. [/sblock]


[sblock=Charity Mini Stats]*Charity*
AC: 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 touch)
HP: 26/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 16


Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
Perception: +8 Sense Motive: +7
Initiative: +1


Lay on Hands remaining: 2/4
Smite remaining: 0/1


Current Weapon in Hand: Glaive
Current Conditions in Effect: Continual Flame(Ioun Torch)
Temporary items in possession: none
Items not currently in possession: Rope (used to tie up gnome)
Items depleted: CLW Wand-5 chg[/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Aug 12, 2014)

"I am happy to leave this crappy place behind, so I am all for getting back to the city"


[sblock="ooc"]I am fine either way. Btw I am pretty sure I have my xp for level 4 together[/sblock]


----------



## Piston Honda (Aug 13, 2014)

"Yes, let us get back to civilization and get these two to the light of justice." He sounds less than enthusiastic about a visit with the Whitecloaks, but is pleased to have a threat to his own safety locked away.

[sblock=ooc]
Summary is ok with me, or IC works too. If it's a summary, The Navigator "generously" turns down a share of the remaining loot (minus anything extra that was intended for him). 
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 13, 2014)

*It's a Wrap!*

As he's jostled onto the makeshift litter, Nessian moans a little and mutters, "Curdbelly, the chest . . . the chest . . . did you bury it? Is it safe?" A little investigation and snooping around reveals a spot of fresh turned earth just north of the towers, and a bit of digging does indeed reveal a chest - inside of which are 1383 gold pieces. You bundle your captives up and make the trek back to the city, stopping at the Whitecloak station to deliver your captives and an explanation.

Arriving at the Tale of Landadel, you find Parnham Pelligrew and Yargos Gill eagerly awaiting your arrival. Gill is effusive in his thanks for saving the city from his careless blunder, and Pelligrew is his normal enthusiastic self. He brings out a bottle of well aged whiskey and offers a glass to each, then pulls a pouch from his belt. *"A hundred gold apiece is what I offered, I be thinking . . . makes me no difference whether it's the same three that did finish the job as did start it. The book be returned, the culprit brought before the Whitecloaks, the fee do be paid. A pleasure working with true professionals!"* He tosses the pouch on the table.

After finishing the whiskey - which really is of exceptional quality - you take your leave . . .

[sblock=OOC]As RL is kicking in and I'm getting a bit more busy, I decided to go ahead and wrap it up. Feel free to use this thread to RP as much as you wish, or head back to the DWI/Mystic Pearl/etc.

Treasure from the final encounter:


Nessian: Pipes of Sounding (1800 GP), Arcane Scroll (Shadow Evocation, Seeming - 2250 GP)
Gnome's Pouch: Feather Token (Bird - Already Used, 0 GP), Arcane Scroll (Plant Shape I - 1125 GP), Elixer of Truth (500 GP), Unguent of Timelessness (150 GP)
Buried: 1383 GP
Pelligrew's Payment: 300 GP

These numbers may change slightly when the finals are reviewed. I'll update the first post to reflect final numbers and attach pics of the three tracking sheets when I get a minute, so that SK can review.

Final levels: Charity 3, Robert 4, The Navigator 3.

Thanks for playing, and putting up with my delays and mistakes! It's been fun![/sblock]


----------



## Lindeloef (Aug 13, 2014)

[sblock="ooc"]no thank you for running the adventure [/sblock]


----------



## Aura (Aug 13, 2014)

Charity, Human Female
CSeemingly pleased with the outcome, the young guard listens to her employer's compliments. Asking for a half serving, Charity tries the fine whiskey, but seems a little lost in thought, although Pelligrew boisterous nature shakes her out of it. She seems in good spirits when it is time to head home.


[sblock=Thanks]Thanks Mowgli for running the adventure, it was a lot of fun. And also to the other players, you all did great. [/sblock]


----------



## Piston Honda (Aug 13, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Thanks everyone, it was fun.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 14, 2014)

OOC:  [MENTION=6666968]Satin Knights[/MENTION] Numbers are done in the first post; if you'd be so kind as to check 'em out it would be appreciated. I boosted the XP for the final encounter just a bit, partly to account for the terrain and partly as a reward for putting up with my attempts to use PbP format to simulate environmental difficulties in the "Guardians of the Grain" encounter, and partly because I just hate having XP place an encounter between one CR and the next.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 16, 2014)

*OOC:*


Right - numbers have now been adjusted with SK's catches.  [MENTION=6666968]Satin Knights[/MENTION], did you want to look at that first post again, or are we good now?


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 16, 2014)

The sheet for the first part is fine now.  
But, for the third part, add a line at 5/8/2014 of 15 days for Charity leveling to 3rd.  It will get her another 92 XP and  138 GP.  Then add a line at 7/29/2014 for 1 day for Gavin leveling to third.  That will squeak another 60 XP and 105 GP for Gavin.  

After that, I think it will be all good. 
-SK


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 16, 2014)

OOC: I can't add that first line - I still haven't figured out why the tracker won't handle an initial encounter of <50 XP. It's driving me crazy, too. I'll add the numbers to their totals in the first post with a note that it's on your say-so, and we'll call it good.


----------



## Aura (Aug 16, 2014)

OOC: Thanks to SK for being judge, squeaking a little extra xp out for us and blessing the numbers!


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 17, 2014)

Mowgli: That works.  Numbers approved.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 8, 2014)

OOC: Hey  [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION] and others, I wanted to pop in and apologize for dropping out of the game. I do not remember if I ever mentioned this at the time but about a year ago I was in a bad auto accident. It threw my whole life out of whack. I had to do a bunch of physical therapy and surgery to recover. My life is finally getting back to a semblance of normal, but I know a lot of things probably slipped through the cracks. I noticed you guys finished up the adventure, so grats on that. I do not plan to continue with LPF at the moment. I have more important stuff to do in RL. But I wanted to at least say that this was fun while it lasted, and thank you for having me along.


----------



## Aura (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear about that, airwalkrr. All my best wishes in the aftermath.

-aura


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 10, 2014)

Likewise, airwalkrr! I PM'd you as well, in case you've already stopped reading the thread.

Hope all goes well for you and you make a full recovery.


----------

